# Karpfenfänge Offtopicfree



## Knurrhahn (9. Dezember 2009)

Hier könnt ihr eure Fangmeldungen einstellen.*
Diskussionen darüber dann auf dieser Seite

*Hier werden alle Diskussionen gelöscht.
Einige Informationen zu den Meldungen wären sehr hilfreich.
zB. folgende 
*Wann:
Wo:* da ich euch kenne würde hier auch schon das Bundesland ausreichen*
Mondphase:
Windrichtung:
Wassertemperatur:
Womit:
Wie Groß*:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=171531

Viele Grüsse
Knurri


----------



## heiko25 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Dann mache ich mal den Anfang

Erster Carp 200, leider aus Versehen seitlich mit Gufi gehakt, daher kein Catch and Release


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich konnte heute meinen ersten Karpfen 2010 fangen.
Er war zwar nicht groß aber trotzdem, besser als keiner.
Ich habe diese Stelle einige Tage mit verschiedenen Boilies befüttert und habe auch mehrmals dort Karpfen gesehen, also beschloss ich gestern,dass ich es heute mal einige Stunden versuchen werde. Heute um 14 Uhr habe ich meine Rute im Wasser plaziert und setzte mich auf meinen Stuhl und wartete. Als Köder diente mir ein Kiwi Boilie von Prologic mit 15mm, der 4Tage in Maggi gelegen hat. Dazu habe ich einen PVA Beutel mit einem Fischigen Mix der mit Maggi angefeuchtet wurde gefüttert. Nach nicht mal einer Stunde hatte ich diesen Karpfen an der Leine.
Er war ca 50cm lang und wog ca 2,5kg. 
Gewicht und Länge sind nur geschätzt.
Leider hatte ich meine Abhakmatte vergessen.#q

Ich wünsche allen ein Petri Heil für das Jahr 2010.

mfG Lukas


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi war gestern wieder mal am Wasser und konnte 2 Karpfen fangen. Den ersten habe ich auf einen Fischpellet von Imperial Baits gefangen. Den Zweiten auf einen 15mm The Source Boilie von DB. Die Wetterbedingungen waren sehr gut, da es am Nachmittag sehr war wurde und die Fische auch angefangen haben zu fressen. 
Gestern konnte ich endlich meine neue Ausrüstung testen. Ich habe mir neue Swinger zugelegt (Fox Euro Swinger) und habe zu Weihnachten die Carp Sounder CSF1 bekommen. Der Tag war echt super.
Allen noch viel Erfolg am Wasser und Petri Heil.

mfG Lukas


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi
Gestern konnte ich wieder zuschlagen. Es lief sogar besser als am Sonntag.
Ergebnis: 4Karpfen von 6-11,2kg.
Gefangen habe ich sie auf The Source von DB.
1. Foto : 7,5kg
2.Foto :11,2kg
3.Foto : 8,5kg
4.Foto :9,6kg

mfG Lukas


----------



## sunfisher1991 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Heute gegen 17.30 Uhr konnte auch ich meinen Einstand in 2010 machen. Den Erfolg brachte ein aufgepoppter Kombi-Köder aus Frolic und Hartmais. Mit selbigen wurde der 'Erfolgsspot' 4 Tage lang, direkt nachdem das Eis am Dienstag endlich getaut war, präpariert.

Grüße aus der schönen Pfalz


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so komme gerade von meinem 5 tages tripp.

fangen konnte ich einen spiegler auf  baits von sb.

da ich probleme mit hoch wasser hatte, musste ich 2mal den platzt wechseln am see#d.

hoffe das ich die tage einen ausführlichen bericht schreiben kann.

http://img37.*ih.us/img37/8933/img0030rd.jpg



bilder folgen heute abend wens klappt


----------



## Thecatfisch (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War das Wochenende auch raus und konnte bei Sturm und Stroemendem Regen mit meinen 2 Kumpels Insgesamt 6 Fische Landen..

Ich selbst konnte einen Aland von ca 3kg auf einen Schneemann der aus einem Sushi Imperial Sinker plus einem Solar Pineapple Poppie in je 15mm bestand ( Danke an KEvin aka qwertz fuer den Pop Up).
Auserdem ging mir heute morgen noch ein ca 5 kg schwerer Spiegelkarpfen an den Haken,der auf einen Caribian Banana Sinker in Verbindung mit einer gefakten Tigernuss von ET zum Einsatz kam und den ich schon letztes Jahr an meinem Geburtstag fangen konnte.

Meine 2 Kumpels Fingen einen 2kg Aland, einen kleinen Satzi und zwei 22er Schuppenkarpfen .

Alles in allem konnte ich so Meinen ersten Fisch und meinen Ersten Karpfen 2010 fangen und dazu noch meine Big Baitrunner einweihen #6

Es geht wieder los. :vik: Tight Lines.


----------



## colognecarp (3. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich hatte jetzt auch meine erste Tagessession bei frischen Temperaturen. Ich hab mir mir eigentlich nicht viel erhofft, wir wollten nur mal den neuen See erkunden und ein Paar Würfe machen.
Beim einpacken, Kecher und Suhl waren schon Reisefertig, zieht die Rolle ab gefolgt von einem Dauerton ! 
Nach kuzem Drill hatten wir dann tazächlich noch Erfolg gehabt, ein 22 Pfünder Graskarpfen lag vor mir. 5 min. später hätte ich die Ruten reingeholt und wäre nach Hause gefahren. UNFASSBAR !!

Der Kollege war etwas Kamarascheu und ein wenig nervös, deshalb haben wir auf die eleganz der Fotos verzichtet und ihn nach einem kl. knipser auf der Matte wieder freigelassen.
Aber das Foto will ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten.

Haken Köder war ein Pineapple Popup von Mainline, Gefüttert habe ich einen Groundbait mit Partikeln

So kanns weiter gehen


----------



## xpudel666x (18. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Haben heute Nacht zugeschlagen.. zusammen 3 Fische und leider ein Abriss.
Nachtrag:
Der Fisch wog 22 Pfund.
Fangzeit: 6 Uhr Morgens
Klima: Trocken, ca. 5 Grad Lufttemperatur, Wasser noch ziemlich kalt
Köder: Fisch-Selfmade mit Solar Banane PopUp Dumble
Angefüttert mit diversen Partikeln, Groundbait, eine Hand voll Fischpillen


----------



## colognecarp (18. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wir waren jetzt auch mal die erste Nacht dieses Jahr draussen, mit dem Ergebniss kann man schon ganz zufrieden sein.
Netto hatten wir 3 Fische,24,22 und10 Pfund einer hat den Kampf gewonnen und hat sich um das Mattenfoto gedrückt.

Den 24iger stelle ich euch mal zum bestaunen rein, Köder war ein Halfn Half Stawberry elite Popup, dazu kam noch eine schicht Carptrack elite Strawbey Amino Gel von Imerial Baits.
Gefüttert hab ich einen Groundbait mit Partikeln.


----------



## colognecarp (18. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hier hab ihn nochmal, sieht doch schon ein bischen mehr als 10 Pfund aus


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

erst mal petri an alle

so bin auch wieder zurück#h vom wasser.

konnte insgesamt 5 karpfen zwischen4-18 pfund fangen.

4 karpfen fing ich auf sb scoberry sinkend
1karpfen fing ich auf tiegernüsse .

alle fische bissen freitag nacht,danch kamm der regen und es ging bis sonntag nix mehr :r.



http://img87.*ih.us/img87/1714/oberwersee059.jpg







http://img31.*ih.us/img31/1974/oberwersee068.jpg


http://img440.*ih.us/img440/8660/oberwersee061.jpg


leider sind einige bilder nix geworden warum auch immer.


----------



## Hunter85 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Salve,

ich und mein Kumpel hatten den schönen Tag heute gleich mal genutzt um ein paar Stunden am Wasser zu verbringen.
Insg. 4 Bisse, einer ist jedoch ausgeschlitzt.
3 konnten wir landen.
Leider keine Riesen, aber für den ersten Ansitz diese Jahr waren wir doch schon sehr zufrieden.
Alle 3 hatten zwischen 10 und 13 Pfund.

Grüße

Patrick


----------



## Carp_fisher (26. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi 

endlich der erste Karpfen.
Um 6Uhr auf einen Fluo Pop up.

12,3KG:m.

Gruss CF


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So bin wieder zurück war von gestern abend bis heute morgen am wasser.

  gfangen habe ich 3 karpfen

  köder waren   successfulbaits/ scoberry

  das wetter war stürmisch regnerisch,temperaturen um die 14 crad.

  [FONT=&quot]Die bisse kamen alle nachts

http://img46.*ih.us/img46/7356/angelnunteresee270.jpghttp://img189.*ih.us/img189/4323/angelnunteresee280.jpghttp://img191.*ih.us/img191/8951/angelnunteresee282.jpg
[/FONT]


----------



## BassHunter99 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo,


Ich bin kein Karpfenangler,habe aber 2.mal das Glück gehabt welche zu fangen.Als ich beim Barsch-Zander angeln war,hat sich ein Karpfen meinen 8.cm Gufi genommen,und als ich an dieser stelle paar Tage später wieder geangelt habe ist mir das gleiche nochmal passiert.


----------



## Troutcarp (29. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo liebe Karpfenfreunde, 
habe auch meinen ersten Karpfen 2010 zu melden. 
Gebissen um 12 Uhr auf Frolic.
22 Pfund hat er.


----------



## Schneidy (29. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Konnte heute auch mein ersten Karpfen 2010 verhaften.
War mit 52 cm und 7 Pfd. kein Riese aber es war wieder ein schönes Gefühl.Nur war der Biss sehr lasch.3 pieper auf 20 sekunden.Gebissen hat er um kurz vor acht auf ein Mais Boilie.


----------



## profifischer (30. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Es sind ja schon schöne Fänge dabei dieses Jahr. Ich war gestern auch los und konnte zwei Karpfen mit 4 Pfund bzw 20 Pfund fangen. Zum 20 Pfünder schreib ich mal so, wie es Knurrhahn im ersten Post vorgeschlagen hat.

*Wann:* ca. 18 Uhr
*Wo:* Vereinsgewässer des KFV Kelheim
*Wer:* ich
*Mondphase:* Vollmond
*Windrichtung:* Süd-Ost Wind
*Wassertemperatur:* ???
*Womit:* Selfmade Krustentierboile mit künstlichem Maiskorn
* Größe:* ???
*Gewicht:* 20 Pfund
*Rig: *Shokka Rig, 3 Oz schweres Blei, 11cm ummanteltes Vorfach und 10er Longshank

Anhang anzeigen 131459
Anhang anzeigen 131460


tl Manuel


----------



## Ixe (30. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war dieses Jahr auch schon wieder erfolgreich. Unser See ist seit letzten Sonntag offen. Seit dem 24ten habe ich bis gestern 4 Karpfen gefangen. Alle nur mit wenig Anfutter (ca. 10 Boilies im PVA) und bei Wassertiefen zwischen 2 und 4 m. Alle bissen bei Nacht auf selbstgemachte, fischige Boilies.
Bild 1: 10 Pfund, 68cm[
Bild 2: 14 Pfund 79cm
Bild 3: 26 Pfund 90 cm
Bild 4: 13 Pfund 74cm


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (1. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo
War am Dienstag wieder beim Angeln. Konnte den ganzen Tag über 8 Fische fangen. 7 Karpfen 1Stör. 
Die Karpfen waren zwischen 4kg und 9.5kg. 
Das Wetter war wechselhaft mit ein bisschen Regen. Die Windrichtung war N.
Gefangen habe ich sie auf The Source Boilies und als beigabe noch einen fischigen Stickmix mit Pellets.
Petri Heil und allen eine schöne Osterzeit.

mfG Lukas


----------



## milos2009 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Heute das 3. Mal losgefahren und einen schönen Spiegler gefangen mit der neuen Ausrüstung klappts doch gleich viel besser:



*Wann:* Heute am 02.04.2010 um 15.05 Uhr
*Wo:*An unserem Vereinsgewässer (Mönchengladbach)
*Wer:  *Ich mit einer schönen 3,60m Feederrute
*Mondphase:* |kopfkrat
*Windrichtung:* Süd-Ost
*Wassertemperatur:* ca. 12 Grad
*Womit:* Frolic , mit Vanille Aroma verfeinert
* Größe: *69 cm
*Gewicht: *15,4 Pfund

Schöner Tag heute mit einem schönen Karpfen.
So muss es weiter gehen.

PS: Bilder siehe bei "Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt ! " Thread


----------



## Schneidy (3. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War heuer wieder draussen und muss sagen das der Karpfen beisst.Konnte 5 Karpfen zwischen 14 und 20 Pfd. fangen.Und alle Karpfen bissen zwischen 17.00 Uhr und 19.30 Uhr.

*Wann:*Heute 03.04. zwischen 17.00 und 19.30 Uhr
*Wo:* Altmühltal
*Wer:* Ich
*Mondphase:* Abnemend
*Windrichtung:* Süd-West
*Wassertemperatur:* ca. 8 Grad
*Womit:* Vanille und Mais Boilie
* Größe:* 69,69,69,73,80 cm
*Gewicht:* 14,14,16,16 und 20 Pfd.




73 cm, 16 Pfd.





69 cm, 14 Pfd.




80 cm, 20 Pfd.




69 cm, 14 Pfd.




69 cm, 16 Pfd


----------



## me_fo (4. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Den ersten konnte ich auch verhaften. Kein Riese, aber eben der erste in diesem Jahr.

*Wann: *02.04. zwischen 10.30 und 11.00 Uhr
*Wo:* See bei Hamburg
*Wer:* Ich
*Mondphase:* Abnemend
*Windrichtung:* Süd-West
*Wassertemperatur:* ca. 6 Grad
*Womit:* Mais am Haar
* Größe:* 
*Gewicht:* 10 Pfd.


----------



## colognecarp (4. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Bei mir sind es 2 geworden, einen 20iger und einen 12er. Gefangen habe ich sie im Ufernahen Bereich in geschätzten 4m Wassertiefe auf einen Half"n Strawberry Pop ups von Imperial Baits mit einem überzug von Aminogel. Gefütter wurde dazu mit diversen partikeln und Groundbait so wie mit selbst gedrehten Fischpillen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so bin auch wieder da ich konnte 5 fische fangen.
 köder war wieder mal  ein sb bait in geschmack scoberry

das wetter war nicht gerade top zum fische wechselhaft,schnee,regen.

hier mal eijn paar bilder
http://img248.*ih.us/img248/7429/oberdischingen149.jpg

http://img46.*ih.us/img46/4120/oberdischingen148.jpghttp://img519.*ih.us/img519/6425/oberdischingen112.jpghttp://img687.*ih.us/img687/4236/oberdischingen144.jpg


----------



## Carpkiller07 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So,die Saison wurde Dick eröffnet.....PB/PB/PB

Krischan:
Uhrzeit:23 Uhr
Ort:Baggersee
Länge:90cm
Gewicht:41 Pfund
Köder:Selfmade Boilie


----------



## Schneidy (5. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War gestern wieder draussen und konnte ein schönen 22er Schuppi verhaften.Leider ging mir einer flöten da er sich in die Bäume verabschiedet hat.
*Wann:*Gestern 04.04. zwischen 19.00 und 19.30 Uhr
*Wo:* Altmühltal
*Wer:* Ich
*Mondphase:* Abnemend
*Windrichtung:* West
*Wassertemperatur:* ca. 8 Grad
*Womit:* Vanille Boilie
* Größe:* 73 cm
*Gewicht:* 22 Pfd

Bild kann ich leider nicht zeigen da meine Digicam im Arsch is.:vHoffe die Reperatur dauert nicht zu lang;+


----------



## Paradize (5. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Mein erster gefangener Karpfen in meiner Angelkarriere und dazu mein erster Karpfen 2010.

Gebissen hat er gegen kurz vor 09:00 Uhr auf Monster Crab Pop Up von Pelzer.

Hatten keine Waage dabei , schätzten ihn aber auf 15 Pfund

.


----------



## BMG619 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich konnte heute auch endlich meinen ersten Karpfen des Jahres fangen.
*Wann:*Heute um kurz nach 16 Uhr
*Wo:* Kleiner Altarm hier in der Gegend
*Wer:* Ich
*Mondphase:* Abnehmender Mond
*Windrichtung:* Süd-West
*Wassertemperatur:* ca.9 Grad
*Womit:* Erdbeer-Fisch Boilie von Tactikal Baits mit "The Secret" Pop-Up von Solar
* Größe:* 65 cm
*Gewicht:* 10 Pfund


----------



## Hook23 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Meine ersten heuer vor zwei Tagen.


----------



## schadstoff (7. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Gestern vonum 18.00 - 21.00 Uhr an der meiner Hauspfütze gewesen zum abspannen und nen Bierchen Trinken und das artete dann fast schon in Arbeit aus.

12 Karpfen alle auf Mais Made Kombi gefangen.
Leider.....................................

Waren alle bis auf einer Untermaßig ^^ #d


----------



## Steffen90 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ich war endlich auch erfolgreich!
zweimal 10 pfund. ein schuppi und ein spiegler. kugelrund.....
dazu noch eine ca. 4 pfund brasse
gebissen haben sie auf zwei künstliche maiskörner über einem teppich aus dosenmais....
auf boilie hab ich nachts zwei in gleicher größe vergeigt.
gebissen haben die fische (die ich landen konnte) morgens zwischen 7 und 10 extrem nah am ufer.
wassertemperatur dürfte um 8° gewesen sein.
nachts frost.


----------



## Skrewdriver (7. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

*Hiho zusammen,*

*heut auch das erste mal los gewesen!*

*Zeit: 09:30-14:30*

*Hausgwässer *

*Wetter: sonnig, schwachwindig*

*Köder: Mais*
*Gewicht: 18 Pfund*

*Mein erster Karpfen für dieses jahr und der lässt auf jeden fall auf mehr hoffen!*
*Morgen früh geht es gleich nochmal los!:q*


----------



## TJ. (8. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hab auch meinen Ersten
Gefangen an einem Kleinen Waldsee auf Pellet an der Feeder
Kein Riese aber mein erster 2010 :g






Viel spaß euch noch beim Karpfenangeln

Gruß Thomas


----------



## yassin (9. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Carpkiller07 schrieb:


> So,die Saison wurde Dick eröffnet.....PB/PB/PB
> 
> Krischan:
> Uhrzeit:23 Uhr
> ...



sauberes ding #6
hab euch gestern am Südstadtteich spazieren gehen gesehen.|kopfkrat
 Petri auch den andern :m

* Zeit*:9-20.30Uhr

*Wetter*: wechselhaft

*Köder*: Selfmade Boilie

*Wie viele?*: 4 Stück

*Wann?*: gestern (heute hatte ich nur 'n Schlitzer)
*
 Gewicht*: 5-13 Pfund


Bilder reich ich nach


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Bin zurzeit nicht mehr so oft im AB,trotz Ferien.

Jedenfalls ware ich fuer ein paar Tage am Wasser und konnte neben 6 Stoeren auch einen 31er Spiegelkarpfen auf einen mit Strawberryteig umantelten Chocolet Malt Boilie den ich mit einer gefakten Tigernuss von Enterprise Tackle etwas Auftrieb verlieh.

Desweiteren sind da noch 2 Spiegler von 6 und 5.8kg.. die ich bei einer anderen Session auf sehr Wuerzige Boilies Fing.


----------



## Spinnfisch (11. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

war 5 tage am wasser


----------



## Spinnfisch (11. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

weitere bilder


----------



## Meister (11. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin Moin Männers,

Meine ersten beiden Karpfen 2010: 72 cm 6,2 kg und 69 cm 6,0 kg
gefangen am 08.04.10 mit Frolic-Sticks am Haar


Gruß Meister


----------



## Skrewdriver (12. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

*Guten Morgen,*

*gestern auch nochmal wieder los gewesen obwohl das wetter nicht als zu toll war, gabs gleich nach ner halben std den ersten run.*

*Wetter:Bewölkt und windig kalt*

*Gewässer:Hauspfütze*

*Köder: Mais*

*Gewicht und länge:??Leider nicht gewogen und gemessen!*


----------



## luetjen (12. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

*Zeit*:8.30 Uhr

*Wetter*: wechselhaft

*Köder*: Mais am Haar

*Wie viele?*: 1 Stück

*Wann?*: 8.4.2010*

**Gewicht*: 7 Pfund

*Gewässer*: Vereinsteich in Südstormarn(bei HH)

*Länge:  60cm.*

Klein aber fein


----------



## rued92 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri 

Bei uns hats nach einem Aussteiger um halb 3 dann auch endlich geklappt. 

Wann: Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag
          Samstag Morgen um 9

Wie viele: 1

Welcher Köder: Squid and Octupus Pop up

Wo: Altarm nähe Celle

Gewicht: 15 Pfund

Gruß 

Sören


----------



## JonasH (13. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wann: 13.April, 3 Uhr Nachts
Wo: Niedersachsen, Kiessee
Wer: Icke
Windrichtung: Abends, böig aus Norden, Nacht schwach, gleiche Richtung
Wassertemperatur: (am 10. April) 5,6°C
Womit: Maiskette am Haar (3 Stunden in WildCherry-Flavour eingelegt)
Größe: 55cm
Gewicht: geschätzte 3 Kilo

Erster Schuppi des Jahres, ein hübscher kleiner 
Bild, dank der supertollen IPhone-Kamera nicht möglich.


----------



## David1981 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

´nabend

na dann will ich auch mal...
war vom Sonntag zum Montag los, insgesamt 3 Fische von 12,17 und 18Pfd,  alle auf einen 14mm Pop Up.
Der 17er hat gegen 17Uhr gebissen, der 18er gegen 20Uhr und der 12er  gegen 02Uhr morgens. Das Wetter war heiter bis wolkig bei leichtem SW  Wind und alle drei in ca. 1,5-2m tiefem Wasser (8,5Grad) und das genze  in einem Kiessee mit einer durchschnittlichen Wassertiefe von 14m.
Vom letzte gibt´s leider kein Bild, weil der Akku der Cam leer war |supergri

lg David


----------



## Taskin (15. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

servus,

nach sechs tagen rothsee ohne run, wurde der kanal in angriff genommen und dabei kam raus:


----------



## Taskin (15. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Petri Heil!
> Schöne Fische. Wie lang wart ihr angeln?


 
nun ja, lange geschichte, geplant wahren 10 tage rothsee, hab mein bestes gegeben schön ordentlich futter besorgt, ne spodrute, marker futterraketen, auch schon die tageskarten gekauft und bezahlt.
jeden tag zu ungefähr selben uhrzeit meinen immer frisch zubereiteten spodmix (mit verdammt teueren zutaten#q) mir schön nen muskelkater gespoddet, natürlich alles auf nen ausgeloteten platz und naja geangelt eben.
zudem wahr am ersten tag aber das ufer schon knapp 20m weiter drinnen, da sie wasser abgelassen haben und nichts aber auch gaaaaarnix auser brassen die nicht mal vor 25er pallets am haar stop machten hat gebissen. zudem hab ich jeden tag mein rodpot ca. 3 m weiter rein aufstellen müssen, da der wasserstand immer und immer mehr gesunken ist.
vom wasserspiegel her ca. 2,5 - 3 m
naja als dann an tag 5 und tag 6 mein kollege musti (musti71) dabei wahr, meinte er " was machst du noch hir, ich währe schon am 2 tag ohne karpfen gegangen". da machte es bei mir klick und ich hab die ganze session abgebrochen, und gleich ab zum kanal  am kanal insgesammt 4 tage, davon hab ich mit meiner freundin die letzten 2 tage und musti mit cem den letzten tag genächtigt.
und wie ihr seht, hat sichs gelohnt :m


----------



## Dorbel (15. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war heute mal beim Angeln und konnte Tatsächlich was landen!  Zwar nicht der Größte aber mein Erster dieses Jahr 
49Cm
2800G
Ps: Bild wird nachgereicht ;-)


----------



## Dorbel (15. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So Dass bild ist hier:
http://yfrog.com/5hdsci0005lwj


----------



## Dorbel (15. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ja Kla also so dass was ich ausm kopf noch weiß:
Köder: Eine Geheime ' Teig ' Mischung meines vaters ( Riecht sehr stark nach Banane ) Sehr Fängig für Karpfen 
Wa bei unserem Vereinsteich Angeltiefe Ca. 3-4 Meter 5 meter vom Ufer entfernt Angefüttert mit ner Mischung aus Dosenmais Paniermehl und So eine art ' Flüssigkeit ' Die Nur aus Caramel Besteht ich weiß nicht was dass ist ebendfalls von meinem Vater :'D 
Die windrichtung weiß ich nicht mehr aber wa sehr windig Wa so gg 17-18:50 
So Falls noch mehr Fragen sind bitte Gern stellen 

Und Schmecken lassen werde ich ihm ir Morgen


----------



## Steffen90 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so wieder 10 pfund an der picker! nen spiegler. alles wie gehabt...
dazu noch 3 forellen bis 1,3kg. merkwürdig war allerdings das die forellen auf den pop up an der karpfenrute gebissen haben! der karpfen hingegen auf zwei maiskörner an der picker....


----------



## dodo12 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich habe heute meinen ersten Karpfen auf Schwimmbrot gefangen! 
Ca. 8 Pfund! 
http://img517.*ih.us/img517/6707/karpfen001.jpg

http://img684.*ih.us/img684/7396/karpfen008.jpg

Gruß, Dodo


----------



## Schleie! (18. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich konnte egstern Nacht endlich meinen Einstieg in 2010 "feiern" 
Um ca 23Uhr der erste, langersehnte Biss - ein schöner 12Pfünder Spiegler, der sehr kampfstark war.
Der Nächste Fisch ging dann morgens um 4:15Uhr an den haken. Ein kleinerer, etwa 5 Pfund.
Köder waren Smokey Salmon Boilies, gedippt in einem Lachsdip.
Leider war ich alleine, und ich wollte die Fische auch nicht einsacken, deshalb gibts nur Fotos von den Fischen auf der Abhakmatte.


----------



## King Wetzel (19. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin leúte 
Hab gestern meinen ersten karpfen für dieses jahr gefangen 
und es war auch mein erster mit der fliegen rute das war nen spaß richtig geil :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes:lköder war ne brotfliege und dann konnte ich noch nen mini karpfen auf tauwurm verhaften
Mfg Henry


----------



## CarpMetty (20. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin!
War am Wochenende auch los, und konnte mein ersten Fisch landen. War zu Anfang eine caotische Aktion. Losgefahren, und nach der Hälfte der Strecke ist mir aufgefallen, das ich die Liege für meine Freundin vergessen habe, also umdrehen. So kam ich ne Stunde später an. Und es kam, wie es kommen mußte. Alle Stellen besetzt. Und auf der Frage, wie lange die anderen schon dort wären, die Antwort " seit ner halben Stunde" So ein Mist. Also anderes Gewässer angefahren. Dort dann Aufgebaut, und festgestellt, das ich den Empfänger der Bissanzeiger beim letzten mal nicht ausgestellt habe. Batterien leer. Wurden mir aber zum Glück nachgeliefert.
Die Auswahl der Köder überließ ich meiner Freundin. Als sie sagte, eine Rute soll mit Pop up, war ich ja noch zu frieden, jedoch als sie die ollen Pelzer Sushi rauskramte, auf denen ich noch nie was gefangen hatte, bereute ich meine gut gemeinte Aktion, sie entscheiden zu lassen.
Am nächsten morgen dann um 6:00  3-4 Pieper in kleinen Abständen. "Scheiß Brassen" waren dann meine Worte, als ich aus den Zelt ging. Die ersten 20m sah auch alles nach Brasse aus, und dann gings ab! Kräftig gekämpft der gute!
Und jetzt ratet mal worauf der gebissen hat?!
Hat knappe 21 PF


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (20. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo Jungs,

melde mich seit etwas längerer Abwesenheit wieder .. gleich mit 3 von 15 Fischen der letzten Session 

Konnte im März endlich druchstarten,weil solange Eis auf den Seen war,leider.

Jetzt war ich einige Nächte unterwegs und konnte mal wieder auf meine Selfmades einige schöne und kampfstarke Fische überlisten.













Gruß Marvin


----------



## Schneidy (22. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hab heute früh wieder ein Kurzansitz gewagt und war auch erfolgreich

*Wann:* Heuer um 11 Uhr
*Wo:* Altwasser
*Wer:* Ich
*Mondphase:* 
*Windrichtung:* NW
*Wassertemperatur:* ca. 10-11 Grad
*Womit:* Mais Boilie
* Größe: *66 cm
*Gewicht:* 16 Pfd.


----------



## Schleie! (25. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Und weiter gehts:

Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag, gegen 0Uhr der erste Biss - leider im Seerosenfeld ist mir das Vorfach gerissen - weiß der Geier, was da los war.
Um 1Uhr dann nächster Biss - ein kleiner mit 52cm, den hab ich dnan auch gleich eingesackt und mitgenommen, die Schwiegerleute freuten sich .
Beide Bisse auf SB Smokey Salmon.
Früh gegen 5:15Uhr dann ein Biss auf die andere Rute - ein Halber Smokey Salmon und ein halber Red Spice Fish hingen da am Haar







Nach gutem Drill lag ein bildschöner Schuppi mit 20 Pfund auf der Matte.














Wassertemperatur schätze ich auf ca 10-11°C, außentemperatur lag Nachts bei 0°, Meine Abhakmatte war gefroren


----------



## scratchy1912 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin in die Runde, konnte am WE ( war von Freitag bis Sonntagmorgen am Wasser ) meine ersten Rüssler überlisten.

Insgesamt hatte ich 6 Fische, verlor 2 im Drill und eine Run der ins Leere ging 

Leider war kratzte keiner der Fische an der 10 Pfundmarke, aber herrlich was es trotzdem....


----------



## snorreausflake (28. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri an alle Fänger :m
Ich war gestern auch das erste mal mit Boilies los und war "erfolgreich".
Es gab ein 5 Kilo Spiegler gefangen auf 1 1/2 Boilies (fischige von X-treme Baits).
Gefüttert hab ich am Montag ca. ein halbes Kilo pro Stelle


----------



## Schneidy (29. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hab heut wieder mal nen Karpfen erwischen können finde aber für das Traumwetter etwas wenig*

Wann:*Heut
*Wo:*Altarm vom RMD Kanal
*Wer:* ich
*Mondphase:* glaub is Vollmond
*Windrichtung:* Süd-West
*Wassertemperatur:* ca 15 Grad
*Womit:* Schoko-Boilie
* Größe:* 82 cm
*Gewicht: *19 Pfd*








*


----------



## KaiAllround (30. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi Konnte auch meinen ersten Karpfen dieses jahr fangen:-D Datum von der Kamera spinnt...


----------



## di_mario (30. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Anbei ein Bild meines aller ersten Karpfens. Zwar nicht der größte, ich war aber begeistert  
Hoffe, das sie in Zukunft größer werden 

Wann:Heute
Wo:Vereinsweiher
Wer: ich
Mondphase: puh gute Frage
Windrichtung: West
Wassertemperatur: -
Womit: Mais 
Größe: 55 cm
Gewicht: 4 Pfd

http://img580.*ih.us/img580/8863/foto5g.th.jpg


----------



## Carpkiller07 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wir haben auch noch Gestern ne Nacht eingeschoben

1. 30 Pfund Spiegler auf Selfmade Boilie
2. 20 Pfund Schuppi auf aufgepoppte Maiskette


----------



## Schleie! (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Auch von mir gibts was neues, nen schönen Schuppi mit 25 Pfund - gefangen auf einen Lachs-PopUp.


----------



## carphunterx (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so hab einen .... 
Baden Württemberg 
Baggersee in Altenburg 
94cm 
15 Kilo
Schuppi


Bilder KOMMEN NOCH !!!!!!


----------



## Udo561 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
ich habe die letzten 3 Wochen nur so um die 15 Babykarpfen fangen  können.

Gefangen in Holland 
Meist Vormittags 
die meisten auf Pellets oder Knoblauchzehe
Wasser ab 11 Grad aufsteigen , jetzt 16 Grad 
Wind , keine Ahnung 

Gruß Udo
ps. aber ich hatte als Beifang eine 68 cm Schleie


----------



## colognecarp (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hier mal die 2 größten von der letzen Session, 22 und 25 Pfund ! 
8 waren es insgesammt, es läuft #6


----------



## Taskin (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Servus,

wahr von freitag bis sonntag fischen.
diesmal hat es fast durchgeregnet.
die fische haben alle tagsüber gebissen, kein einziger in der nacht.
4 Karpfen zwischen 11 und 18 pf


----------



## 911 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

war am montag früh von 6 - 13 Uhr. 5 karpfen. 30, 17, 12, 11 und 3 Pfund |supergri. Leider kein Fotoapparat dabei gehabt, wär mir im Regen aber eh zu doof gewesen...


----------



## Raubfischjäger (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri allen Fängern, schöne Fische sind das!
Ich war von Freitag bis Samstag das erste Mal in dieser Saison draußen und hatte den Abend und die ganze Nacht über immer wieder vorsichtige Anfasser, aber keinen Fullrun und so ging das die ganze Nacht durch. So langsam begann es frustrierend zu werden|gr:. Am Morgen blieb dann endlich doch einer hängen, und der Fisch war dann gleich mal eine ordentliche Hausnummer|bigeyes

Aber der Reihe nach:

*Wann?* 1. Mai, gegen halb 6 Uhr Morgens
*Wo?* Vereinssee in Leverkusen
*Wer?* Ich
*Windrichtung?* leichter Wind aus West
*Womit?* 20mm Scopex-PopUp von Top Secret
*Wie groß?* 15,1 kg bei 82 cm Länge

Also für mich hat die Karpfen Saison mit neuem PB optimal begonnen:vik:

Hier noch ein Bild vom Fisch auf der Abhakmatte. Da ich alleine war konnte ich leider keine vernünftigen Fotos von mir mit dem Fisch machen, bin noch nicht so "selbstauslöser-erfahren"


----------



## milos2009 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Heute von 14 - 20 Uhr bisschen losgegangen ...

... und ....


Einen 20,4 Pfund SchuppenKarpfen

Und Einen 18 Pfund   Spiegler


PS: Sry wegen der schlechten Qualität von dem Foto vom Spiegler weil man Freund hat es schnell mit seiner 1,3 Megapixel Kamera geschossen :c.


----------



## yassin (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

sooo,... ich hab auch mal wieder was zu melden... und zwar einen der drei größten meinen Hausgewässers.
ein gemalter Schuppi.:l
gefangen auf fruchtige selfmades 
gegen 18.30Uhr

ausserdem ein paar kleine aussm frühen Frühjahr


----------



## yassin (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ausserdem ne Schleie die sich ne 14er Murmel reinzog


----------



## milos2009 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@janlandskron


Ich habe dieses Jahr schon 4 KArpfen und 3 Brassen gefangen , und ALLE 7 Fische mit .... FROLIC #6.

Hatte gestern ne Feederrute nur mit , habe sie dann auf einen Bissanzeiger gelegt und nähe Ufer geworfen , und ZACK! 15 Min später auf Frolic den ersten Lauf und dann ca. 2 einhalb Std. später den zweiten Lauf.

Hab mit einer 0,35  , monofiler Schnur geangelt = Tragkraft 8,9 kg.  

DAS WAR KNAPP :vik:|stolz:


----------



## Udo561 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
so , endlich , nach bestimmt 30 Schleien und kleineren Karpfen endlich mal einen den man auch vorzeigen kann |supergri
Gruß Udo
ps. ach so , gefangen mit einer Speedmaster 270 XH


----------



## Udo561 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Petri.......30 Schleien |bigeyes davon hätt ich gern mal eine ^^ #h



Hi,
ja , nicht an einem Tag , in den letzten 3 Wochen |supergri
Das war die größte #6




Gruß Udo


----------



## Spinnfisch (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

war gestern ne nacht am Fluss
1 karpfen mit 11pf


----------



## martinspro (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So ich war gestern auch mal los für 3 Stunden.Habe dabei gleiche meinen Neuen Boilies von Successful ausprobiert  (Scoberry).

*Wann: 09.05. ca 16:00 uhr
Wo:* Niedersachen
*Mondphase: ka *
*Wassertemperatur: ca 11 grad*
*Womit: Boilie Scoberry am Haar*
*Gewicht: 12 pf*

http://img190.*ih.us/img190/2476/dsc01706rn.jpg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so ich war auch ne nacht drausen von freitag auf samstag


hatte 4 runs leider auch 2 austeiger


gefangen habe ich  auf sb red-fisch(pop up)

und bite baits coconuss


*Wann: 08.05. ca 2:00,  6:00uhr
Wo:* bw
*Mondphase: ka *
*Wassertemperatur: ca 13 grad*
*Womit: Boilie sb red fisch,bite baits  am Haar*
*Gewicht: 10 pf,14pfhttp://img27.*ih.us/img27/5959/374k.jpg

http://img691.*ih.us/img691/9201/381v.jpg

*


----------



## martinspro (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So ich war Montag für 2 Stunden wieder los und gleich wieder einen 12pf. Spiegler auf Red Spicy von Successful !

*Wann: 10.05. ca 20:00 uhr
Wo:* Niedersachen
*Mondphase: ka *
*Wassertemperatur: ca 11 grad*
*Womit: Boilie Red Spicy am D-Rig*
*Gewicht: 12 pf*

http://img215.*ih.us/img215/9653/martin1005002.jpg


----------



## EuroCarpeR (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hier mal was von uns:

Der Reihe nach: 25 Pfd, 32 Pfd, Aland ungewogen bei -8°C, 25 Pfd, 4 Pfd


----------



## EuroCarpeR (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Und weiter gehts...

Der Reihe nach: 

18 Pfd, 14 Pfd, 9 Pfd, 8 Pfd, 27 Pfd.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Einer geht noch 
:vik:

14 Pfd.


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

wann: 10.05.2010
wo    : winsen luhe
wer  : ich
mondphase: ähh, keinen plan 
windrichtung: nord-ost
womit: selfmade boilies 
gewicht : 28 pfund und 10 pfund graser


----------



## EuroCarpeR (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Mein Kollege und ich gehen meistens zusammen. Er hat jetzt 17 Nächte und ich 19, wird zur Zeit noch bescheiden gefangen. Morgen folgt Nacht 20 bei mir, mein Kollege macht auch ne Nacht, aber wo anders. Vielleicht mach ich auch noch die 21. Nacht .


Die hab ich auch noch für euch:

Schuppi 26 Pfd.
Aland, 7 Pfund, 63 cm.
Der Aland hat Platz 2 gemacht! 
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/fang_anzeigen.php?fid=9989


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
heute morgen einen Babykarpfen und ne knapp 60 cm Schleie .
Beides auf Pellets
Gruß Udo


----------



## martinspro (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So Leute ich war heute wieder am See und habe auch einiges zu melden 
Los ging es um 9 uhr dann wurde in ruhe der Platz fertig gemacht, eine Montage hatte mit D-Rig und einen Pop-up (Red Spicy) mit PVA indem ich gecrushte Boilies und ein Mix aus Mais,Hanf und Tigernüssen hatte.Die andere Montage waren 2 Maiskörner + ein Kunstmaiskorn am Haar gedippt mit Scoberry. Bei der Maismontage noch schön mit dem Futtermix ausm PVA den Platz angefüttert und jetzt hies es warten. Nach einer Stunde hörte ich nur den Bissanzeiger laut piepen und zack flogen die ersten 20 meter von der Rolle wobei mein ginsen immer grösser wurde...nach 15 min drill konnte ich den ersten Karpfen landen (22pf.).So konnte es weiter gehen...nach drei Stunden meldete sich der Bissanzeigen mit dem Mais drauf....hier war der drill nicht so hart und nach kurzer Zeit konnte ich einen 14 pf. landen. Nicht keiner schlechter Tag ...doch es sollte noch besser werden....nach weiteren 2 Stunden Hatte kam wieder ein schöner Run quer über den See und da wurde mir klar wieder ein grosser  nach 20 min Drill ein 19 pf. !!!!
Mit dem Ergebnis konnte ich dann nach Hause fahren... das war mein Vatertag  !!!
http://img341.*ih.us/img341/9852/dsc01710e.jpg



http://img99.*ih.us/img99/3321/dsc01715.jpghttp://img29.*ih.us/img29/9962/dsc01712v.jpg


----------



## KaiAllround (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War von Gestern zu Heute auch unterwegs die erste Nacht 2010:-D


----------



## Udo561 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
heute morgen mal wieder einen Babykarpfen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Markomanne85 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Mein erster 2010 ...
konnte "leider" nur 14 Satzkarpfen fangen ... denen dürfte mein Lockfutter sehr genundet haben ... alle auf 2 geflavourten Mais + einem Auftreibenden "Plastikmais" am Haar ...

der "größte" mit 4,1kg :q

lg RR


----------



## Markomanne85 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

.....


----------



## biggold (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*






 1. versuch, vielleicht klappts ja.


----------



## teilzeitgott (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

moin
kommte vorgestern nacht auch wieder ein paar fischchen zum landgang überreden.

wann: 13.5.2010
wer : ich
wo: winsen luhe
mondphase: ????
windrichtung süd-west 
wasser . 8 grad
womit: selfmade boilies
gewicht: 14 pfund, 19 pfund und 12 pfund graser


----------



## Spinnfisch (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

konnte gestern 10 karpfen bis 15pf fangen

heut den dritten tag am stück ans wasser und morgen gehts dann nochma  bis sonntag los... ich lebe meinen traum


----------



## EuroCarpeR (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Fimschige Viecher...guck dir den mal an, normal gehakt, normal gedrillt...


----------



## Zander34 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

schöner schuppie aus dem Harz ... knappe 14 pfund, gefangen auf BLB scorberry !


----------



## martinspro (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wenn wir gerade noch Grasern sprechen Mitte der Matte sind ca 50 cm  Gewicht 19 Pf.

http://img201.*ih.us/img201/1324/dsc01718x.jpg


----------



## EuroCarpeR (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Kollege hat nen Graser gelandet!


----------



## BMG619 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wann: 15.05.2010 um 06:50 Uhr
Wer: Ich
Wo: 20ha See
Köder: Mais in Mainline Halibutt Sirup gedippt
Mondphase: Zunehmender Mond
Außentemperatur: ca. 5 Grad


----------



## milos2009 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war auch gestern Los und habe 2 Karpfen gefangen ,

Einen Spiegler mit 13 Pfund und einen Babykarpfen mit 7 Pfund , der BabyKarpfen war schon fast Gold von seiner Farbe her. #h

Sry habe keine Fotos gemacht , da ich alleine war und die Menschen kamen immer näher und näher und dann noch mit ihren Fragen ... da hab ich die Karpfen direkt zurückgesetzt (Die Gewichte sind geschätzt).

PETRI euch allen noch |supergri


----------



## Steffen90 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

war wieder draußen und konnte zwei babys von ca. 8 und 10 pfund landen.
so langsam fangen die kleinen an zu nerven|uhoh: ständig piept der bissanzeiger... und die fische werden net größer. eher kleiner....


----------



## Carphunter2401 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So bin auch wieder  da vom fischen

  Gefangen habe ich 10 fische zwischen 8-24pf




http://img34.*ih.us/img34/6785/angeln052.jpg



  [FONT=&quot]köder war ein schneeman,  sb pistazie und einem pop up von pelzerbaits in erdbeere.


http://img38.*ih.us/img38/4989/angeln057.jpg
[/FONT]


  köder war ein schneeman,  sb pistazie und einem pop up von pelzerbaits in erdbeere.


http://img641.*ih.us/img641/5665/angeln045.jpg



  [FONT=&quot]Köder war ein sb red-fisch pop up


http://img140.*ih.us/img140/2231/angeln031.jpg
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]köder war ein sb red-fisch pop up

http://img100.*ih.us/img100/2375/angeln025.jpg

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]köder war ein sb red-fisch pop up


http://img340.*ih.us/img340/8808/angeln007.jpg
[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]köder war ein sb red-fisch pop up[/FONT]


----------



## Arno 08 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

_*Hallo Freunde der Karpfenangelei,*_:vik:
endlich war ich auch mal wieder los, mit einem Freund aus Hannover und es war eine gute und erfolgreiche Woche.
Hier nun das Ergebnis; 34 pf, 11 pf, 42 pf, 16 pf und 30 pf. #h
Selbstverständlich schwimmen Sie alle wieder, aber es war mir
eine Freude, die Bekanntschaft mit diesen Fischen zu machen...

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein Petri Heil und gute Fänge...


----------



## profifischer (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo
Ich war in der Montag bis Dienstag mit meinem Onkel unterwegs.

*Bild 1*
*Wann:* ca. 19.00 Uhr
*Wo:* Weiher vom Bad Abbacher Angelverein
*Wer:* ich
*Mondphase:* zunehmend??
*Windrichtung:* Nord-West
*Wassertemperatur:* 16°C
*Womit:* Selfrmade Krustentierboilie mit Enterprise Sweet Corn Hairstop
* Größe:* 78 cm
*Gewicht:* 16 Pfund

*Bild 2 *
*Wann:* Ein paar Minuten bevor es endgültig Nacht wurde
*Wo:* siehe oben
*Wer:* Ich
*Mondphase:* siehe oben 
*Windrichtung:* siehe oben
*Wassertemperatur:* siehe oben
*Womit:* siehe oben
* Größe:* 68cm
*Gewicht:* 14 Pfund

*Bild 3
**Wann:* ca. 0.30 Uhr
*Wo:* siehe oben
*Wer:* ich
*Mondphase:* siehe oben
*Windrichtung:* siehe oben
*Wassertemperatur:* siehe oben
*Womit:* siehe oben
* Größe:* 69cm
*Gewicht:* 13 Pfund

*Bild 4
**Wann: *ca. 1.15 Uhr
*Wo: * siehe oben
*Wer:* mein Onkel
*Mondphase:* siehe oben
*Windrichtung:* siehe oben
*Wassertemperatur:* siehe oben
*Womit:* siehe oben 
* Größe:* 58cm
*Gewicht:* 10 Pfund

*Bild 5
**Wann:* ca. 2.00 Uhr
*Wo:* siehe oben
*Wer:* ich
*Mondphase:* siehe oben
*Windrichtung:* siehe oben
*Wassertemperatur:* siehe oben
*Womit:* 2 Maple Peas und 2 Maiskörner
* Größe:* 71cm
*Gewicht: *15 Pfund


Anhang anzeigen 135544


Anhang anzeigen 135545


Anhang anzeigen 135546


Anhang anzeigen 135547


Anhang anzeigen 135548


----------



## Schleie! (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Habe gestern Nacht einen spontanen Trip gemacht ohne vorfüttern.
Konnte dann heute morgen gegen 5 und 7 Uhr jeweils 2 kleinen Spiegler mit ca 4-5 Pfund landen.


----------



## Hook23 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Habe euch ein paar Fotos von meiner Session die letzten Tage mitgebracht, viel Spass dabei!


----------



## Hook23 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

weiter gehts...


----------



## Alpinestars (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War gestern los auf Karpfen hatte 3 Stück einer 10, 15, und einer von knapp 30 pfund alle auf Hailbuttpellets


----------



## milos2009 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war gestern die Nacht mit meinem Freund und wir konnten schöne 6 Fische fangen , 6 Karpfen von 12,12,14,17 und 19 Pfund und eine Brasse mit 6,5 Pfund :vik:

Fotos folgen noch #6


----------



## colognecarp (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wir hatten 11 Fische bis 26 Pfund, 2 Graser waren dabei. Die 3 besten setze ich mal rein 

Viel Spaß beim Gucken

........................................................................................................................


----------



## martinspro (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

http://img210.*ih.us/img210/2874/indexif.jpgSo ein schöner Sonntag geht zu ende und auch ich war mit meinem Kumpel los ....Ergebnis war eine Schleie von knapp 50 cm, ein Brasse von 2,5 kg und ein Karpfen von 6 kg ....Zwar nicht viel aber wir haben schön gegrillt  !!!!
http://img59.*ih.us/img59/1552/36572630.jpg


----------



## Amero (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

echte 98 cm#v, geschätzte 40 pfund(geschätzt weil ich keine waage besitze)gefangen auf top secret tutti frutti 18 mm boilie,bei einer wassertiefe von 1,40 , wassertemp, 15 °C|stolz:und da ist das wasserschwein:k


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so meld mich auch erfolgreich zurück. 22pfund schuppi... power ohne ende! 
endlich der erste "richtige" fisch. 
jetzt ists auch erstmal rum denn die karpfen sind voll im laichgeschäft.....


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so bin auch wieder zurück vom fischen 

hier ein paar pics, gefischt wurde 2 tage  und gefangen haben wir 8 fische.

köder war hartmais, und  pistace baits von sb.

die gewichte  waren von 10-20pf
gewässer war ein vereinsee

wetter  war sehr angenehm warm 

http://img442.*ih.us/img442/8555/1021690.jpg

http://img571.*ih.us/img571/2184/1021703.jpghttp://img203.*ih.us/img203/9703/1021710.jpg

http://img693.*ih.us/img693/9270/1021741.jpg

http://img717.*ih.us/img717/820/1021676.jpghttp://img535.*ih.us/img535/880/1021725.jpg


----------



## STICHLING (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hu Gemeinde,

hier mal ein paar Fische vom Männertag


----------



## STICHLING (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

und noch eins


----------



## Pauli1990 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Waren das Wochenende auch wieder am See.
Ich konnte einen Graser mit 88 cm und 21 Pfund fangen.
Gebissen hat er 04:00 Uhr auf Boilie.
Wassertemperatur lag bei etwa 13 grad.

Anhang anzeigen 136162


----------



## King Wetzel (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo #h
Ich konnte heute bei ströhmendem regen 3 schöne spiegler fangen alle 3 auf nen spicy fish popup#6
war wirklich nen sau wetter aber der köder muss nass sein:vik:

PS. vom letztem gibbs leider kein bild weil die kamara leer war #q#q#q#q#q#q:r:r
MFG Henry


----------



## Udo561 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
gestern in 3 Stunden 6 Karpfen , aber alles nur kleinere , aber mal wieder eine ü 50 cm Schleie 
Alle hatten auf Pellets gebissen.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder
Bin dann mal wieder am Wasser und starte den nächsten Versuch.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Taskin (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

das ergebnis vom pfingstwochenende wahren 7 karpfen zwischen 10 und 15 pf einer davon 4 pfund der jetzt ca. -15 C° hat:m
einen zander konnte ich auch noch landen, gehört zwar nicht hir rein, aber mit dem muss ich jetzt prahlen, da es mein erster seit 2 jahren ist.



















 mein zanderchen |stolz:



auch meine süße wahr erfolgreich#6


----------



## Udo561 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
hier einer von heute Morgen ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Schnubbi (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hübsche Fische #6
ich hab nen 22pf schuppi gefangen 
bilder folgen demnächst da ein kumpel von mir die pics geschossen hat


----------



## Spinnfisch (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

war 5 tage in thüringen los und konnte mit 2 kumpels zusammen 45 karpfen von 5 - 20 pfund fangen


----------



## Camouflage (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hey,
das bild ist zwar schon fast ne woche alt und es ist kein riese, aber für ihren ersten fisch des lebens doch vorzeigbar,...


----------



## Camouflage (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

war selbstverständlich auch nicht untätig,....  
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## Camouflage (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

war selbstverständlich auch nicht untätig,....  
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hatte heute einen geilen Run. Ein 20 Pfd Schuppenkarpfen. Wunderschön. Bilder folgen!!!;-)


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hier die Bilder.


----------



## Schleie! (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag sehr erfolgreich.

5 Fische, davon die 3 schönsten hier:
Schuppi 21Pfund, Spiegler mit 26Pfund und 27Pfund


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@ alle geile fische



so komm grad von meinem tripp zurück,es gab reichlich fisch 

  nach dem Freitag abend das camp stand um ca 21 30 uhr, gings ans füttern.
   gefüttert wurde auf ca 90m entfernung auf einer kiesbank, mit sb fisch und billig murmeln(da meine ganzen murmeln weg sind.

  Als hackenköder kam sb scoberry und sb fisch+billig murmel in magi+fischdip


  [FONT=&quot]Freitag auf Samstag nacht ging nix,um 6uhr morgen gings los.

http://img525.*ih.us/img525/2058/153rr.jpg


http://img4.*ih.us/img4/4871/163di.jpg
[/FONT]      
  [FONT=&quot]Danach kam der eismann an see  [/FONT][FONT=&quot] ,kaum wurde das eis gegesen lief die rute auch ab.

http://img197.*ih.us/img197/8851/164sr.jpg
http://img99.*ih.us/img99/2747/165o.jpghttp://img694.*ih.us/img694/788/175qc.jpg

[/FONT]    Anschliesend kam ein  sehr hartes gewiter und wie soll es sein die rute lief ab.


http://img227.*ih.us/img227/1994/173dvv.jpg



 http://img135.*ih.us/img135/831/181e.jpghttp://img576.*ih.us/img576/9761/186p.jpghttp://img16.*ih.us/img16/4466/189jk.jpghttp://img441.*ih.us/img441/5927/204d.jpg
http://img168.*ih.us/img168/6154/207s.jpghttp://img97.*ih.us/img97/2236/213ax.jpg



  Mein fazit ich konnte 15 karpfen von Samstag bis Sonntag morgen um 6 uhr fangen und verlor 6. 

  Ach die gewichte  sind zwischen 5kg- 10,9kg
  [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Udo561 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
habe heute morgen auch mal wieder einen gefangen , aber leider wieder nichts  größeres.
Ich beneide euch um euren großen Karpfen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## marcus7 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Kanalfische von Gestern


----------



## Xarrox (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So war am Wochende auch mal wieder los ich konnte einen 22er Schuppi fangen.
*Wann: Gestern 29.5
Wo:* Fluss
*Wer: Ich
Mondphase: Vollmond
Windrichtung: West
Wassertemperatur: ca.16°C
Womit: Selfmade Fisch Boilie
Wie Groß*: 22Pfund 90cm


----------



## Steffen90 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

schöne fische die ihr gefangen habt!
ich war auch draußen. strömender regen und 4 fische. ich 3, nen angelkumpel einen, mit 21pfund den größten der sitzung. meine hatten 12, 12 und 14pfund. alle unglaublich kampfstark!
ich frag mich nur wo die großen bleiben|kopfkrat;+ gesichtet haben wir schon welche...


----------



## BMG619 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wann: Gestern morgen um 7:00 Uhr
Wer: Ich
Wo: Kleiner Fluss
Köder: Tigernuss
Mondphase: Vollmond


----------



## Jan77 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Auch ich kann mal wieder einen Erfolg posten, wenn auch "nur" 15 pfd. schwer.


----------



## me_fo (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hatte auch endlich mal wieder Kontakt!

*Wann:* 30.-31.05.2010
*Wo:* See bei Hamburg
*Wer:* Ich
*Mondphase:* Vollmond, allerdings war der nach 21.30 weg.
*Windrichtung: NW*
*Wassertemperatur:* 14
*Womit: Tigernuss*
* Größe:* nicht gemessen
*Gewicht: 14 Pfund

*Leider habe ich noch 2 Fische verloren. Einen nach minutenlangem Drill, den anderen Kurz nach dem Anhieb.


----------



## Spinnfisch (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

fazit nach einer nacht am main: mein 2. flusskarpfen - 6 kg + ein döbel mit 49cm

habe einen biber gesehen und wurde von wasserratten genervt


----------



## haigererangler (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

war heute von Mittag bis Nachmittag angeln,
eine Rute mit Frolic und andere mit Mais/madde auf Grund, NICHTS, dann am schluss hab ich einfahc mal auf Pose gestellt (die Fische schwammen alle oben |evil und mais dran, was kommt dran? MEIN ERSTER KARPFEN :q :l
1,5kg, trozdem bin ich Stolz drauf :vik:


----------



## Taskin (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Servus,

hab montag und dienstag (31.05 / 01.06) mal am Rothsee gefischt und konnte ein schönes ergebniss erzielen.
auch meine PB marke konnte ich toppen.
5 karpfen und 2 hechte (beim welsfischen mit wurmbündel und pose gefangen) konnte ich landen.







*24 pf*




*16 pf*





*16 pf*




*17 pf*











*39pf:vik:*








*80cm und 65 cm*


*MfG Taskin*


----------



## Domi-2 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo zusammen,
dann will ich auch mal meinen ersten Fang hier melden. 
Ich konnte heute morgen um 3.30 Uhr an unserer Talsperre einen Spiegler von 
32 Pfd. und 300g bei einer länge von 1,02 landen. 
Gefangen hab ich diesen auf selfmade Bolies. 
Nach einem kurzen Fotoshooting konnten wir ihn nicht mehr halten und ist  uns dann aus den Händen gerutscht und wieder ins Wasser geglitten. 
In der ganzen nacht hatten wir auch noch bisse die wir aber nicht  verwerten konnten.
Hier mal 2 Bilder.

Gruß Domi


----------



## colognecarp (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Mir gings ähnlich, ich hab einen dicken im Geäst verloren. Hab eine halbe stunde vom Boot aus versucht ihn frei zu bekommen aber keine Chance, wenigsten konnte ich ihn noch sehen, schätze über 30 wird er gehabt haben. Echt schade !!!
2 Fische sind es Netto geworden, 15 und 18 Pfund


----------



## Kleiner-Fischer (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so jetzt gehts richtig los, 
2 Waller und 13 Karpfen aber leider keiner über 60 cm


----------



## Nico HB (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Den hier hat mein Kumpel letze Nacht gefangen

*Wann:*06.06.2010  04:15Uhr
*Wo:* In der Nähe von Bremen
*Wer:*Mein Kumpel
*Mondphase:*?
*Windrichtung:*Windstill
*Wassertemperatur:*?
*Womit:*Erdbeer Pop Up von Cormoran am Chod Rig
*Gewicht:*29,5Pfund sein neuer PB


----------



## teilzeitgott (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hier noch ein paar fischen der letzten tage
  karpfen 14,16,18,23 und 28 pfund

alle auf selfmade-boilies in der nähe von hamburg gefangen.


----------



## teilzeitgott (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hatte auch noch einen graser erwischt, schöne fisch, toller drill auch dieser  wieder auf selfmade-boilies.


----------



## Dorbel (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Am samstag abend waren Aal angeln ich gleich zum anfang  karpfenrute mit Frolic am haar raus 15mins später glocke geht rute gebogen bremse schleift ich glocke ab anhieb ( überflüssig ) 30 minuten drill am ufer grad kescher ins wasser und Noch eine reise macht er aber in die bäume rein ich voller mut gib dir angel ab und ab ins wasser in die bäume geschwommen karpfen gepackt ans ufer gebracht was hab ich da im arm n 30 Pfünder :'D Foto leider nicht gemacht wollte ihn nicht noch  mehr stressen :x wa n schöner abend ( zum aal angeln nebenbei 6 aale gefangen ) Sowas hat man immer gerne


----------



## angelverrückter96 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ich war eine Nacht am Bagersee und konnte ein 5 und einen 10 Pfünder ( Bild ) überlisten. Beide Fische fing ich auf Hartmais.
Leider schaue ich ein bischen behindert da ich voll in die Sonne geschaut habe und  nen miesen Sonnenbrand im Gesicht habe der ist jetzt zum Glück weg


----------



## Flacho (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo,

hier 2 Fische vom Wochenende. Der Spiegler hatte 28 pfd der Schuppi etwas über 30.
Es waren die ersen Karpfen an dieses Gewässer, die ich auf Grund gefangen habe. Auch der sprung von durchschnittlich um die 10 pfd auf die beiden Klopper, macht mich für die Zukunft optimistisch.
Übrigends, der Schuppi hat genau wärend des Fotografierens des Spieglers gebissen. Zum glück stand mein Schwager neben mir und konnte den Fisch sicher landen  


Anhang anzeigen 137292
Anhang anzeigen 137293


----------



## carpdreamcatcher (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wann : 03.06
Wo : Deutschland 
Gewicht : 38 pfd
Wassertemperatur : 21°C
Im Moment mein PB  haben aber auch noch einen 44 Pfd gefangen


----------



## Schneidy (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Konnte heute nach einem Monat endlich wieder einen Karpfen überlisten
Um ca. 23.30 gab es einen Vollrun und nach echt geilem 30 Min.!!! Drill (Baum,sowie zwei Seerosenfelder) konnte ich diesen schönen Spiegler landen

Maße 80 cm und 20 Pfd.


----------



## carpdreamcatcher (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



biggold schrieb:


> glückwunsch, toller fisch mit ebenfalls schönem hintergrund. sehr gelungen. weiter so! 21°C haben "meine" gewässer noch nicht, hoffe aber bald, um auch mal wieder einen an der 40er marke zu landen.


dankedanke.   mein gewässer hat auch an der tiefsten stelle nur 1,50m und wärmt sich deshalb auf wie eine badewanne. wir konnten innerhalb der 3 tage am wasser 14 fische überlisten davon 6 über 30 pfd. hier mal der dickste


----------



## Hulk93 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

bin gestern mal nur mit Brot, Rute, Rolle, Kescher, Schnur und Haken an unser vereinsgewässer um zusehen ob bei dieser hitze an der oberfläche was geht. Und tatsächlich es dauerte keine halbe stunde (ca. 17:30 Uhr) da hat ich auch schon einen schönen graskarpfen an der rute. Dadurch dass der graser so radau gemacht hat, suchten die andern oberflächenkarpfen schnell das weite und ich konnte keinen weiteren mehr fangen  Trotzdem ist es eines der geilsten Gefühle beim angeln wenn der Fisch sein Maul ausstreckt und dein Brot von der Oberfläche frisst und wieder abtaucht.  ca. 70 cm lang und 3,5 kg nicht der größte, aber ein guter anfang #6


----------



## schäfti (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

war auch endlich erfolgreich:vik:
zwar scho her bilder gingen aber net rüberziehen.
*Wann: 29.5
Wo:  *vereinsgewässer oberfranken
*Wer:Ich*
*Mondphase: *es war tag
*Windrichtung: *von der front ka ...
*Wassertemperatur:*  kein thermometer dabei gehabt 
*Womit:* Pose mit Mais
*Größe: *43 cm
*Gewicht: *5pfd


----------



## Udo561 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
bei mir hat nach etlichen Schleien auch mal wieder ein Karpfen gebissen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## alex-racer (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo #h

so hab auch zwei fische von den letzten zwei wochen


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi
Ich war heute Morgen mal wieder los. Konnte einen Schuppenkarpfen mit ca 3kg fangen. Als Köder diente mir ein Selfmade Fischboilie.

mfG Lukas


----------



## Steffen90 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ich war auch wiedermal los.
17, 12 und 30 pfund! ich hab endlich wiedermal richtig zugeschlagen :vik:einen extrem harten, heftigen drill hatte ich mit dem großen.... hat bei fast geschlossener bremse (konnte grade so mit der hand schnur runter ziehen) einen fullrun hingelegt! gut das ich die rute angeschnallt hatte.... absolut geil


----------



## Udo561 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*


----------



## Spinnfisch (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

war heute ne nacht los 
konnten zu zweit 35 karpfen kurz vorm laichen erwischen, wo sie noch mal richtig zugeschlagen haben
der größte 16 pf


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> herzlichen Glückwunsch , muss ja ein Traumgewässer sein .
> Alle 20 Minuten einen Karpfen an der Angel und das 10 Stunden durch #6
> Na ja , ich fange schon sehr gut wenn ich in 3 Stunden 3 Karpfen fange , Respekt Jungs .
> Gruß Udo




Also ich hätte keine Lust alle 10 Minuten fürn Fisch unter 16 Pfund aufzustehen.

Konnte dann auch noch einen binnen 48 Stunden überlisten, hatte noch einen kleinen Waller, ca. 80 cm, als Beifang. Bei schönstem Wetter!


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Tante Edit fällt grad ein,

den hier durfte ich Drillen an meines Nachbars Ruten, der mir seine Funkbox in die Hand drückte und kurz mal weg war.

19 Pfd.


----------



## .Sebastian. (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Konnte diesen Kollegen letztes Wochenende auf Schwimmbrot etwa 1 Meter vor meinen Füßen erwischen, nachdem ich schätzungsweise eine halbe oder dreiviertel stunde regungslos in der prallen sonne stand 
Spiegler hatte 10 Pfund


----------



## me_fo (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Konnte von gestern bis heute 3 Schuppenkarpfen verhaften. Keine großen, dafür aber schöne Fische!

*Wann:* 13.-14.06.2010
*Wo:* See bei Hamburg
*Wer:* Ich
*Mondphase:* Neumond
*Windrichtung: NW*
*Wassertemperatur:* 20
*Womit: Tigernuss*
* Größe:* nicht gemessen
*Gewicht: 6, 9 und 11 Pfund
*


----------



## baumii (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Leider kommt mein Kumpel mit meinem Handy nicht klar, egal. Habe Gestern meinen schwersten Karpfen gefangen,ca 7kg. Beifänge waren 4 Schleien und eine Brasse. Nächstes mal wird die ''leichtzubedienende'' Cam mitgenommen. Gefangen auf Scopex Boilie in 20mm.

@Kumpel: Danke das ich am Privatsee angeln darf, und schöne Störe die dort rumschwimmen


----------



## EuroCarpeR (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Mal so

#h


----------



## Mr. Boilie (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ach ja hier noch die bolder


----------



## Schneidy (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Nachdem mein Auto seit dem WE Schrott ist und ich das Glück habe Donau und RMD Kanal fast vor der Haustür habe habe ich heut früh mal bisserl mit der Feederrute rumgemacht.Muss sagen hat nen mords gaudi gemacht.Habe ca. 10 Grundeln#d, 8 Brassen zwischen 1-4 Pfd und zwei nette Karpfen fangen können.Zudem ist mir nen schöner Hecht entwischt da er das Vorfach zerbissen hat.


68cm 9 Pfd




51cm 6 Pfd


----------



## Jigga2010 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Huhu,

Hier mal einer vom 1 Nightstand von gestern.

Morgen gehts wieder los |rolleyes


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
war gerade mal wieder 3 Stunden am Wasser .
Ist schon blöd wenn man alleine am Wasser ist und auf beiden Ruten ein Karpfen beisst.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Schleie! (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War jetzt von Donnerstag bis heute draußen.

Wassertemperatur: 22°C
Außentemperatur: schwankend zw 20-25°C
Viel Regen 

Gefangen habe ich allerdings nichts weltbewegendes, am ersten Abend 2 kleine Spiegler mit ca 4 Pfund und 2 Graser mit 14Pfund. Am 1. Morgen dann ein Doppelrun, leider hab ich hier den einzigen "Dicken" in der Session dann verloren (so ein mist!!!!) und an der anderen Rute hing wieder nen Satzei. 2. Nacht gab dann noch ein Satzei sowie einen 13Pfünder Spiegler her.

Irgendwie wollten die Fische nicht so richtig, nur kleine Fische am Platz gehabt. Werde mich jetzt mal auf ein anderes Gewässer unseres Vereins konzentrieren.
ps: nen Bild von einem Graser stelle ich nachher on.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Neues von mir.

31, 32, 30, 27, 18


----------



## Schleie! (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

wir hatten gestern nacht zud ritt 13 Runs, davon 9 Fische. Allerdings nicht die größten, der schwerste war 23Pfund. Bild folgt nachher.


----------



## KaiAllround (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hey,

war auch mal wieder am Wasser, hatte leider anfangs 6 Ausschlitzer nacheinander... Was ich noch nie hatte, aber dann gelang es mir doch einen Freund zu überlisten


----------



## Schleie! (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So, hier mal ein Graser von Donnerstag Abend:





Und hier der 23er Spiegler von letzter Nacht:


----------



## AltBierAngler (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Mal ein paar von mir

grüße chris


----------



## Syntac (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So, mal was schnelles von mir...

Seit 2 Wochen hatte ich geplant, mich mal von aller Arbeit zu Hause für einen Tag zu verabschieden, den Bürostress hinter mir zu lassen und an einem kleineren Fluß bei uns über Nacht auf Karpfen zu gehen. 
Nachdem ich mir von meiner Chefin   den Freitag abend habe absegnen lassen und noch etwas Kleinzeugs und frische Murmeln geordert hatte, stand nichts mehr im Wege. 

Am Donnerstag Abend auf dem Nachhauseweg vom Büro schnell am Fluß angehalten, und nach einer aussichtsreichen Stelle geschaut, an der ich den einen oder anderen Schuppenträger überlisten wollte. 

Eine etwas breitere und tiefere Stelle in einer Außenkurve mit Rückströmung und einem kleinen Seerosenfeld im angrenzenden Flachwasser sollte mir ein paar Fische bringen. 

Am Freitag während des homeoffice-tages war ich die ganze Zeit schon ganz hibbelig gewesen und um halb 6 am Rechner gesessen, damit ich pünktlich Schluss machen konnte. Tackle war schon am Vorabend gepackt, und im Auto verstaut, so dass ich gleich nach Feierabend losdüsen konnte. Gegen Mittag kam dann die Rundmail vom Chef: "Wer sich das Deutschlandspiel anschauen möchte, kann gerne losziehen!" 
Deutschlandspiel?? Nö, aber dafür früher ans Wasser! 

Also gegen 13:00 Uhr unseren Hund eingepackt, ab ins Auto und los gings! 
Nach kurzer Fahrt am Fluß angekommen, setzte natürlich Nieselregen ein, zum Glück hatte ich es gerade noch geschafft das Schirmzelt aufzubauen und mich häuslich einzurichten. 
Aber auch der Wetterbericht mit dem angekündigten Temperatursturz machte mir wenig Hoffnung… Naja, was solls, wenigstens mal wieder am Wasser!

Schnell die Ruten scharf gemacht, eine mit stinkigen Fischboilies in die tiefe Rückströmung platziert, die andere mit dezenten Fischmurmeln an die Kante vom Seerosenfeld ins Flachwasser, noch paar Murmeln hinterher geschossen und dann das Feierabend Bier genehmigt. Bis ca. 21:00 Uhr tat sich… gar nichts  


Mit den Gedanken "…wenigstens einen Biss, nur einen…!" bin ich dann auch recht bald eingeschlafen, nachdem ich mich mit Rubio auf der Liege arrangiert hatte. 

2 Stunden später schellte der Wecker, und ich wachte in meinem Bett auf… "Bett?! Nö, bedchair! …moment, dann kanns ja auch nicht der Wecker sein…!? RUN !!!" 

Schnell aufgesprungen, raus aus dem Zelt, Rute aufgenommen, Anhieb - sitzt!! Kurze, aber heftige Fluchten, mein Gegenüber sitzt... ...in den Seerosen fest - "verd…. Sch…..!!" 
Pumpen half nichts, ich mittlerweile schon etwas durchnässt vom Regen. Letzte Chance, Schnur geben… YES, er hat sich frei geschwommen  
Noch ein paar Fluchten, dann gleitet nen guter ca. 12-13pfund Spiegler über den Kescher. 

Schnell ein paar Murmeln nachgeschossen, Rute wieder an der Seerosenkante platziert, trockene Sachen angezogen und wieder ab in den Schlafsack gekrabbelt. 

Früh um dreiviertel 5, wieder rennt die Rute an den Seerosen. Diesmal in ich schneller an der Rute, Rubio steht schon davor und schaut mich erwartungvoll an. Anhieb, sitzt! "jetzt schnell von den Seerosen abhalten!" denke ich mir, das klappt, die erste Flucht zieht er gleich gute 20 Meter über den Fluß und schießt flussabwärts. Noch ein paar kräftige Fluchten in Richtung des versunkenen Baumes, die ich aber gut parieren kann, und schon gleitet der nächste Spiegler in die Maschen, zwar etwas kleiner als der erste, aber gekämpft wie ein Großer! Flusskarpfen eben! 

Rute wieder an die Rosen gelegt, nachgefüttert und ab ins Bett… 2 Stunden später werde ich durch ne feuchte Hundeschnauze geweckt… etwa einen Run verschlafen? Nein, Hunger hat er. Na gut, ich auch, also erstmal Frühstück machen. 

Gerade das Brötchen in der Hand, der Blick schweift über den Fluß und die Wiesen, von denen der morgendliche Dampf aufsteigt - auf einmal fällt der Swinger der linken Rute durch, wieder die an den Seerosen - Fallbiss!! Anhieb, sitzt, die Rute ist krumm! Kann ja nicht mehr besser werden! Doch, kann es, er läuft viel tiefer und gemächlicher als seine Vorgänger, stellt sich quer in die Strömung, und die leichte Rute biegt sich als ich ihn vom Grund wegbugsiere. 

Ich kriege ihn vom Grund weg, fast am Kescher da gibt er wieder Gas, aber auch die letzten 3, 4 Fluchten helfen ihm nichts und kurz später hab ich ihn, wieder Spiegler, ich schätze ihn auf 18, vielleicht 19 Pfund. 

Ich freu mich wie ein kleiner Junge, soviel hatte ich mir bei weitem nicht erwartet. Zu Ende gefrühstück, und der Himmel reißt ein wenig auf. Eigentlich wollte ich schon zusammen packen, aber das Zelt kann ja noch etwas trocknen. Schlafsack und tackle kann ich ja schonmal zusammen packen und die erste Ladung ins Auto packen. Wieder bei den Ruten angekommen, "moment, der Swinger hängt schon wieder - mist, Fallbiss und ich war nicht am Platz!" - aber dann reisst es die Spitze rum und der Bissanzeiger spielt wieder sein schönstes Lied! Auch diesmal bleibt es keine "unvollendete", und ich kann den Tag noch mit einem ca. 14Pfünder abschließen. Was für ne schöne Kurzsession! 

Glücklich packe ich den Rest zusammen, und freu mich auf das nächste Mal, wenn ich ihn wieder besuche, meinen kleinen Fluß mit seinen starken Kämpfern 

P.s.: wie geschrieben sind die Gewichte nur geschätzt, Waage hab ich selten dabei, da das Gewicht für 2. - 3.rangig ist...


----------



## Domi-2 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo,
ich konnte letzte Woche an unserem Gewässer diese Carps landen. Sie glitten mir alle sanft aus der Hand bis auf den Brassen.
1.
18 Pfd. 200g



2. 
15 Pfd 375 g



3.
24 Pfd 40 g



4.
26 Pfd 478g



5. (Brasse)
6 Pfd




Gruß Domi


----------



## Schleie! (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war auch heute Nacht los - ein Spiegler heute morgen gegen 5:30Uhr mit 29,5Pfund. Schönes kämpferisches Kerlchen, Bilder folgen morgen oder am Wochenende.


----------



## martinspro (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so ich war auch mal wieder los..gestern schnell mal die Sachen gepackt und zwei Stunden los an Wasser....und siehe da  Der eine 9 Pf. der andere 15 Pf
http://img706.*ih.us/img706/4564/dsc01742k.jpghttp://img16.*ih.us/img16/1488/dsc01740n.jpg


----------



## Magges (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Nach einem kleinen Abendansitz letze Woche konnte ich noch einen 22pf. Lederkarpfen auf die Matte legen. Mit einer wiedererkennenden Rückenflosse.


----------



## Udo561 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
ich hatte heute nur einen Karpfen überlisten können.
Aber zusätzlich ein paar schöne ü 50 cm Schleien.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Schleie! (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So, hier nun ein Bild von meinem 29,5-Pfünder:

Gefangen auf einen Squid-Octopus Boilie von RW-Baits


----------



## Schneidy (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War heut auch wieder draussen mit nen neuen Angelfreund den ich hier im Forum kennengelernt hab
Wir waren an nem Altwasser vom RMD Kanal und ich konnen diesen Graser überlisten.
Er wog knapp über 30 Pfund bei einer länge von 100cm
Gebissen hat er vor einem Seerosenfeld auf ein Erdbeerboilie.
PS:Es war mein erster Graskarpfen und ich bin natürlich überglücklich


----------



## alex-racer (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo #h


*Wann: 6.15*
*Wo: **NRW - Vereins Baggersee*
*Mondphase: Vollmond*
*Windrichtung: NW*
*Wassertemperatur: 20*
*Womit: Top Secret Fisch ( Jeep die Fangen)*
*Gewicht: 20 Pfund*


----------



## rued92 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So nun folgen die Bilder von der letzten Session


Sören


----------



## EuroCarpeR (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Vom Wochenende, gefangen auf Snowman bei schönstem Wetter.

25 Pfund.

Kollege mit seinem 22er Spiegler, ebenfalls auf Snowman.


----------



## ForellenFlix (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Nach einigen Jahren der Agelabstinenz, war ich am WE mal los. 
Eine kleine Schleie ist es geworden. Nichts gewaltiges, aber man freut sich doch ganz schön, nach so langer Zeit. :vik: 

Wo: Wiesenbeker Teich in Bad Lauterberg
Wie: Mais und Made auf Posenmontage, knapp über dem Grund.
Länge: ca. 34cm
Gewicht: ca. 620g

Leider habe ich nur ein sehr verwackeltes Bild. 


http://img710.*ih.us/img710/1788/bild002no.jpg


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war am Wochenende mit meiner Frau los mit sehr guten Erfolg.

2x 5 Pfund
1x 9 Pfund

Und hier ist mein 23 Pfünder...







Leider ist das Foto nur mit Handy gemacht worden. Professionelle Fotos von Spiegelreflexkamera folgen noch.

PS: Alle Fische auf Cilli Fish 20´er Boilies gefangen


----------



## schäfti (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Sers leute war am Samstag den 26. juni auch mal wieder draußen und konnte einen 5 pfünder und einen 14 pfünder landen
*Wann: 26.juni 2010
Wo: Coburg*
*Wer: Ich*
*Mondphase: Abnehmend `??...*
*Windrichtung:  keiner*
*Wassertemperatur: oberfläche geschätz 20 boden geschätzt 16 (ham auhc welche gelaicht)*
*Womit: Selfmade boilie von nem kumpel*
*Größe: 73 cm  48cm*
*Gewicht: 14pf   5 pfd*
*PS: der 14ner is mein neuer pb und hab des jahr erst angefangen *

*Bilder :*


----------



## Tapsimy (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

*|schild-g
an alle Karpfenfänger 

ich war auch mal grad auf ``Karpfenjagd ``und zeige gerne meine Fänge
zwar ``keine Riesen `` aber dennoch starke- schöne Drills
die meisten habe ich mit Schwimmbrot gefangen
einige aber auch mit 2-3 Maden auf Grundmontage
Hakengrösse war immer  8  und Vorfachstärke höchstens 20
ich fische gerne sehr fein damit ich die Fische nach dem Foto wieder unverletzt zurücksetzen kann  C & R  


*


----------



## Tapsimy (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

*und hier noch ein herrlicher Graskarpfen von 59 cm
gefangen an einem See in Bedburg
als Köder hatte ich 2 Bienemaden auf Grund am 6  Haken
angeboten


*


----------



## AltBierAngler (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so hier die neusten bilder von uns


----------



## AltBierAngler (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

weiter...


----------



## AltBierAngler (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

für mich waren diesmal keine großen dabei aber ich hatte ne menge fisch


----------



## Magges (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Habe von Gestern auf heute  eine Nacht mir um die Ohren
(scheiß Stechmücken) geschlagen und konnte 4 Karpfen fangen bei 6 runs. 

In der Reihe 24pf, 28pf, 26pf, 28pf.


----------



## Schleie! (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war heute von 4Uhr bis jetze draußen - einen Karpfen mit 29Pfund und kurz vorher einen Brocken noch verloren - schätze ihn auf gute 40Pfund.


----------



## Selenter Angler (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So bin wieder da vom Nachtansitz.#h

Konnte drei Karpfen auf zwei verschiedene Köder fangen.
Sie hatten 7, 14 und 18 Pfund und haben alle zwischen 23 Uhr und vier Uhr gebissen.
Habe dann schon um acht Uhr heute morgen abgebrochen, weil es dann bereits viel zu warm war.

Leider gibt es keine Bilder, weil ich die Akkus der Cam wärend des Angelns friedlich in der Schublade zu hause schlummerten.#q

MfG Lasse


----------



## colognecarp (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Der Schweiß war Heiß, die ausbeute von ein paar stunden Sonnen am Wasser

19 Pfund hatte der gute


----------



## Steffen90 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ich war auch los. einen 10 pfünder ne brasse von ca. 8 pfund und einen dicken verloren der sofort von 2m wassertiefe rüber in nen anderen teil des sees ist und richtig auf tiefe runter gegangen. bestimmt auf 6 meter.... und dann saß er fest.


----------



## alex-racer (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hallo,

hab mich auch für eine nacht in die hitze getraut, wurde mit einem schönen Spiegler heute morgen in der früh belohnt. 28 pfund, gebissen auf ein snowmänchen


----------



## Schleie! (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@alex-racer: Der hat doch keine 28Pfund oO haste dich vllt verschrieben und meinst 18Pfund?

Hier noch mein 29Pfünder von Mitwoch früh:


----------



## alex g (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Heute war bei uns in Castell Königsangeln,
wir haben drei Karpfen rausgeholt
1.7,5 pfund
2.ca.10 pfund
3.ca. 14 pfund



mfg Alex


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

auch ich war mal wieder für ne nacht drausen

und konnte den hier fangen

http://img683.*ih.us/img683/5061/angeln036.jpg


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin, ich war von Fr bis So am See...
Alles, was kam, war ein kleiner 5- Pfünder... Naja... Trostkarpfen halt...

Am Sa geht es wieder los für eine Nacht. Mal schauen wie es da wird...


----------



## Troutcarp (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Endlich darf ich auch mal wieder :vik:

*Wann: Sonntag, 4 Juli 2010 um 7:30*
*Wo: **Vereinsgewässer (Ehemaliger Kiesabbau)*
*Womit: pinker Popup (neutral) + selfmade Frolicboilie      (Snowman)*
*Gewicht: 40 Pfund*


----------



## Gemini (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin Jungs, hab heut mittag auch mal endlich Karpfen gefangen...

Der Schuppi gefällt mir ganz gut, tolle Figur für ein Schweinchen  

Keine Ahnung was der wohl wiegt, 10 Pfund?


----------



## Steffen90 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ihr habt hier so geile fische drin da muss ich doch auchmal nachlegen|supergri
und derhier hat echte 30pfund. heißt übrigens thilo


----------



## Udo561 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
war gerade vor dem Frühstück auch mal eben 2 Stunden am Wasser.
Drei Karpfen , alle auf Pellets 
Auf Gewichtsangaben verzichte ich , habe auch nicht gewogen .

Was hatte der Karpfen auf dem letzten Bild denn für einen Unfall ?
Im Drill konnte man ihm seine " Behinderung " nicht anmerken , zog genau so wie andere karpfen in dieser Größe .
Der erste hat wohl gleiches Problem , allerdings nicht so ausgeprägt

Gruß Udo


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So ist der erste Karpfen meines lebens und dann gleich ein ganz netter marmorkarpfen. 
Hatte 94cm und was er wog kann ich leider nicht sagen, hatte keine waage dabei. Drill ging gute 20 min
gruß daniel


----------



## Gemini (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war heute auch los um rauszukommen, Resultat ein Schuppi.


----------



## carpdreamcatcher (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

moinmoin zusammen! ich war auch mal wider unterwegs und konnte bei praller mittagshitze an meinem stammgewässer diesen schönen 30 pfd schuppi überlisten :q


----------



## Udo561 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
so , gerade auch nochmal 2 Stunden am Wasser gewesen , hat sich gelohnt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
ich komme gerade auch vom Wasser und ich muss sagen es läuft |supergri
Gestern war ja schon nicht schlecht , heute ist dann in drei Stunden wieder so einiges zusammnen gekommen 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
war dann heute auch wieder 2 Stunden unterwegs , ab 8 Uhr lohnt nicht mehr , ist einfach zu warm.
Die Brassen scheint das nicht zu stören , 2 Karpfen und unzählige Brassen konnte ich an den Haken bekommen .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Marc 24 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Super Fische, die hier gefangen worden sind.
Ich habe es nun endlich mal wieder geschafft loszugehen. Naja was soll ich sagen: In den ersten 2 Stunden 4 Brassen, alle ca. 50cm groß. Es folgten insg. nochmals 4 und weitere 9 bei meinem Kollegen |uhoh:. Zumindest sprang noch ein kleiner "Trostpreis" heraus, nämlich ein kleiner 12 Pfund Schuppi .






Naja hoffentlich wirds bald besser#6.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
heute Morgen war geil , von 5.30 Uhr bis gegen 9 Uhr am Wasser gewesen.
Gegörene Futtermischung angefüttert und damit auch die Futterspirale befüllt , scheinen die Karpfen sehr zu mögen :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Karasik84 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hab gestern meinen aller ersten Karpfen gefangen. War das ne Freude als ich den Karpfen nach ein paar min gelandet habe :vik:|laola: 

...gefangen auf Schwimmbrot :m


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
zurück vom Wasser , 3 Karpfen 1 Schleie , 2 Brassen .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
alles auf Hartmaiskette .
Pellet läuft zur Zeit nicht , zumindest nicht bei mir am Gewässer.
Gruß Udo
Fänge sind von vorgestern und heute 















































Und ja , isz wieder ein Bild doppelt


----------



## angelsuchti66 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hii
so mein 5.Kaprfen dieses Jahr wollte ich auch mal posten
*
Wann:* 19.10 uhr
*Wo:* Emsland
*Wer:* ICH  XD
*Mondphase:* /
*Windrichtung:*NORD/OST
*Wassertemperatur:*ooh ziemlich warm 14-16 °C
*Womit:*Hot Demon chilli Boilie mit dem übelsten dip ;D
* Größe:*/
*Gewicht:* 8,45 kg


----------



## beton0815 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Der hat Spass gemacht. Letzten Monat. Morgen gehts an den gleichen See. Den fang ich gerne nochmal 


http://img80.*ih.us/img80/9332/dscn0448i.th.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## beton0815 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Komme grade vom Wasser. Geile Nacht
Hat ganzschööön gezappelt der Kleine


http://img705.*ih.us/img705/9695/rscn0604.th.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Heute Morgen 03.30 Uhr im dicksten Regen.
Starbaits Fish/Corn 20er und weißer 14er Popup


----------



## marcus7 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hatte die Nacht/Morgens 8 oder 9 Fische. Alle Fische kamen auf grelle Popper über krautigem Boden. Der schwerste hat etwas über 32pf.
Ein 25er hat sich im Schwanz gehakt, hatte ich bis jetzt auch noch nie|rolleyes
Habe nicht von allen Fotos gemacht.

mfg


----------



## marcus7 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Der Schwanzhaker


----------



## Evil Deeds (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hir mal einer von mir  aus der Ruhr


----------



## xpudel666x (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

yes! gut reingehauen bei ner short session. #6


----------



## Schleie! (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So, hier noch die versprochenen Bilder von Freitag auf Samstag Nacht:

14Pfund Schuppi, 18Pfund Spiegler.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

[FONT=&quot]erst mal petri jungs so die wm ist vorbei neue baits sind gerollt und ich war endlich wieder ne nacht drausen .

ergebnis waren 14 runs, davon habe ich 12  landen können

die gewichte waren zwischen 4-16pf

nicht gerade mega grosse fische aber für die erste nacht wars top .

http://img840.*ih.us/img840/7398/angeln2075.jpghttp://img836.*ih.us/img836/1435/angeln2086.jpghttp://img832.*ih.us/img832/8527/angeln2089.jpg[/FONT]http://img836.*ih.us/img836/2314/angeln2097.jpg
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## Karasik84 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri allen Erfolgreichen,

habe heute meinen 2ten Karpen auf ne Maiskette im meinem Anglerleben laden können.

Macht richtig Spaß, da die Jungs viel Kampfgeist haben :vik:


----------



## AltBierAngler (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so mal die von letztem WE. endlich der Ü 30 dabei für mich dieses jahr.


----------



## AltBierAngler (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

weiter...


----------



## Steffen90 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

schöne fische! ich war heute nacht los.
drei fische. nen 32er spiegler namens thilo.... er mag mich anscheinend  nen bildschöner 26er schuppi und ein 16er schuppi. alles auf red spice von sb.


----------



## tarpoon (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

war auch für zwei nächte am wasser. lief super. 5 karpfen und einen wels. der schwerste hatte knapp 18 kg. bilder hab ich in mein album geladen.

p.s. achtet mal auf das paddel vom twotone )


----------



## marcus7 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Dickes Petri an alle!

War auch nochmal die Nacht. Diesmal 5 Spiegler und einen Amur 24pfd. die Spiegler hatten: klein, klein, 20, 28 31pfd.

Meine Freundin hat auch einen gezogen#6.


----------



## marcus7 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

die beiden kleinen. Und der 20er mit Rig.


----------



## Schneidy (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

*Wann:* Gestern um ca. 23 Uhr
*Wo:* RMD Kanal
*Wer:* Ich
*Mondphase:* Vollmond
*Windrichtung:* 
*Wassertemperatur:* nicht gemessen aber ca. 22 Grad
*Womit:* Erdbeer Boilie
* Größe:* 68cm
*Gewicht: *14 Pfund*




*


----------



## carpboar (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo an alle! Erst mal Petri zu Euren tollen Fischen. Hätte da auch mal einen auf Lager von diesem Sonntag   
Manomann des war der Hammer! Schätzt mal das Gewicht!
Grüße an alle


----------



## Shortys (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hi 
konnte die tage auch einen schönen karpfen fangen der hatte 78 cm und denke so an die 10 kg vielleicht kann ich aber nicht sagen weil nicht gewogen.war einer schöner drill in den seerosen.
werde woll mich ma für nächstes jahr ma mehr auf karpfen probieren anstatt auf aal wo in der nacht sowieso nicht mehr viel geht.
miese bilder weil ich cam vergessen hab und mit handy foto gemacht habe
mfg
maurice


----------



## Steffen90 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ich war auch wiedermal unterwegs.
neben sehr viel totholz konnte ich heute morgen einen sehr langen, schlanken und kampfstarken schuppi von genau 20pfund landen. 
ein wirklich bildschöner fisch mit riesen flossen


----------



## teddy88 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Sodele, hoffe bei dem folgenden Bild gibts keine Zweifler.

Der Spiegler hatte 18,1 kg und des könnt ihr jetz glauben oder halt auch nicht!!

mfg


----------



## BMG619 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war dieses Wochenende beim Pelzer Jugendcamp und konnte auch 2 schöne Karpfen fangen. Gebissen habe beide morgens auf einen Pelzer Baits Neon Yellow Monster Crab Pop-Up. Vom ersten hab ich leider nur ein Mattenfoto. Aber auf der Homepage von Pelzer Baits ist noch ein andere Foto davon.


----------



## carpdreamcatcher (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moinmoin, haben seit ein paar wochen mal wieder eine kleine Session an einem unserer Vereinsseen gestarten ... dagbei rumgekommen sind fische von 12 pfd, von 19 pfd, 26 pfd, einer von 18 pfd, einer von 3 pfd und mein bis jetzt bester mit 40 pfd


----------



## Joern k. (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

*Wann:*19 ; 4:13; 10:25; 14; 4:45 Uhr.
*Wo:*  NRW*
Wer:*Ich
*Mondphase:*Vollmond
*Womit: *Tigernuss, Snowman
*Gewicht: *15 pfd., 22pfd., 26pfd, 27pfd , 28 pfd

Und noch en kollege mit nem 28-er


----------



## Joern k. (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Und noch was..


----------



## longlongsilver (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hi jungs,

ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs vom 26-31.07.2010 bei uns am vereinsgewässer in "nrw".

ich konnte insgesammt 8 karpfen überlisten.

hier die drei besten der woche ein schuppi mit 15pfd, ein spiegler mit 18pfd und ein schuppi mit 34pfd. 
alle anderen lagen so um die 10 bis 12pfd

alle 3 fische bissen auf solar pineapple corker 18mm und die anderen 5 auf solar wintersecret pop up 14mm und sb scoberry 18mm.

gefüttert hatte ich ein mix aus mais, heilbuttpellets in schwarz und weiß und sb scoberry boilies. aufgewertet hatte ich den mix mit imperial baits liquid amino und carptrack powder.


Grüsse 
longlongsilver


----------



## Schneidy (1. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

*Wann:* heut morgen um ca. 4.00 Uhr
*Wo:* Altwasser vom RMD Kanal
*Wer:* Ich
*Mondphase:* abnehmend
*Windrichtung:*
*Wassertemperatur:* ca. 22 Grad
*Womit:* Schoko Boilie
* Größe:* 78 cm
*Gewicht: *14 Pfund*




*


----------



## Udo561 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
heute war ich mit Sohnemann für 3 Stunden am Vereinsgewässer , wir haben 3 (Karpfen ( zwischen 6 und 12 Pfund )  und 1 Schleie ( knapp 50 cm ) gefangen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Schleie! (1. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war auch von Freitag bis heute draußen. Konnte insgesamt 10 Fische fangen, darunter auch dieser schöne 20er.
Fische wurden alle mit RW-Baits gefangen, es wurde nicht vorgefüttert.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

sauber jungs schöne carps was ihr grad fangt:m

so ich war gestern für  ein paar stunden auch beim fischen:vik:

http://img707.*ih.us/img707/2669/113kar.jpg

http://img839.*ih.us/img839/8242/119t.jpg

http://img824.*ih.us/img824/1572/134bd.jpg

und hier mein body gard 

http://img132.*ih.us/img132/421/122pdl.jpg

gefangen habe ich 6 karpfen zwischen 8-12pf köder war mal wieder scoberry.

die spiegler habe ich nicht fotografiert da sie von drill zimlich fertig waren, und ich nix risckiren wollte.


----------



## BöhserZwerg (2. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



BigWels schrieb:


> *Koikarpfen*
> 
> 
> Länge:53,5cm
> ...



Bild siehe hier


----------



## Lil Torres (2. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hi jungs,

ich war auch erfolgreich!!

konnte gestern abend meinen neuen pb in den händen halten, ein spiegler mit genau 40 pfund...


----------



## maxdullaart (4. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Also letzte nach war es endlich so weit und habe ich meine erste Deutschland Karpfen gefangen. :vik: Lezte nacht um 01.50 gings dan los, drill hat eine Viertelstunde gedauert. Köder war eine Schneemann von Halibut Boilies (20mm) Wetter: leicht bedeckt, 12 grad, wassertemp 18 grad (?), Wind west/sud-west. Karpfen war eine Schuppi von 80 cm und 20 pfund, siehe Foto.

Gruss,

Max


----------



## cliche (5. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi leuts 

Gefangen am 03.08.2010 um 4:30 in Brandenburg
c.a 6,5 kg schöner Drill da Seerosen und Totholz im Drillbereich lagen.

http://img443.*ih.us/img443/9499/st831999.jpg


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (6. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So vom 04.06 gefangen auf nen boilie an der Pose. Ist einer von vielen marmorkarpfen die bei uns immer im Rudel rumschwimmen. Hat an der matchrute viel Spaß gemacht und ca 40 min gedauert. Länge 95 cm Gewicht keine Ahnung

Bild kommt noch kann's vom iPhone nicht hochladen


----------



## ArcticChar80 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hab auch einen Fang zu melden. Ist wohl der erste Boiliekarpfen seit über 8 Jahren. Der erste war ein Schuppi, der zweite ein Spiegli. Der Schuppi hatte wohl 65-70cm.
Der Karpfen ist sogar zweimal im Drill aus dem Wasser gesprungen.
Als wäre er auf Extasy :q Ich will auch was davon 
Muss wohl der gewesen sein, der vorher auch wie wild aus dem Wasser gesprungen ist.


----------



## angelsuchti66 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

komme gerade vom wasser und konnte ein schönen fisch landen..


----------



## Steffen90 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hab auch was zu melden
drei babys von 10, 11 und 12 pfund. alles spiegler.
aber schöne fische. 
musste einen anderen platz und see fischen da mein gefütterter platz besetzt war.... derjenige hatte aber heftig mit blesshühnern zu kämpfen. hat mich gefreut


----------



## kohlibri (8. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin!

Hab gestern Abend nen Amur auf die Schuppen gelegt. 
Hab ihn ungelogen 1 1/2 Stunden gedrillt und stand zum Schluss bis zur Hüfte im Wasser. Genau 30 Pfund!!

Köder war ein selbstgedrehter Frolic-Hanf-Boilie als Pop-Up.


----------



## Schleie! (16. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wetter war regnerisch, viel Wind. Insgesamt hatten wir zu zweit von Freitag Abend bis Sonntag knapp über 30Runs.
Gefischt haben wir Boilies, Sorte Orange-Fish von RW-Baits.

Hier nun meine schönsten Fische:

15Pfund





19Pfund





19,5Pfund





21Pfund





22,5 Pfund





25Pfund


----------



## cliche (16. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war am 14-15.08 in Brandenburg angeln und hatte in 12h 3 Karpfen landen können. 2 mal ging es nich zu mein Gunsten aus .


----------



## snofla (17. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so Leute

habe hier noch ne Fangmeldung........ganz frisch von letzter Nacht

Wann: vom 16 auf den 17 August
Wo:  Hausgewässer
Wer: Ne Kumpel
Mondphase: erstes Viertel
Windrichtung: West
Wassertemperatur: ca 23
Womit: Pelletts
Größe: ??
Gewicht: 18,5 KG


http://img822.*ih.us/img822/8071/1708.jpg​
er hatte noch einen von 14,5........14.......16,5.......und 15KG er ist immer noch ganz durch den Wind :q

Foto kommt leider nur von ner Handycam


----------



## BARSCH123 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin 

War von Sonntag-Dienstag los .. Gab dieses mal leider nur einen Full-Run |rolleyes Zum glück lief alles glat und ich hatte den 1sten Karpfen( 31 pf) aus meinem neuen gewässer vor mir liegen #6


----------



## Fisherman1990 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin 

Hier mal mein carp von gestern früh um 5.45uhr .WQir waren auch nur eine nacht gewesen . 
Gebissen hat er auf ein schneeman (muschel und pop up leberboilie )
http://img130.*ih.us/img130/2401/17082010222.jpg

Der bursche hatte 76cm und stolze 18pfund .

Natürlich schwimmt der wieder , denn ich will den nächstes jahr wieder fangn


----------



## Udo561 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Morgen,
mein größter bisher und das mit einer 20 Euro Karpfenrute ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## Nico HB (22. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri Udo

Aber der sieht ja mal echt krank aus der Fisch.

Ich war letzte Nacht auch draußen, und was soll ich sagen, nach unzähligen Wochenende, Nächten und tagestrips endlich mein erster Karpfen des Jahres.
Zwar kein riese, aber er hat sich ordentlich ins Zeug gelegt.Hätten auch zwei sein können, hatte ne minute vorher auch nen Run den ich aber nicht verwerten konnte.
Kumpel von mir war auch mit und konnte zwei schöne Makelose Schuppis auf die Matte legen, waren seine ersten Karpfen aus nem Fleet.


----------



## Pfaffe (22. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

http://img689.*ih.us/img689/1476/dsc0005wqf.jpg
mein karpfen den habe ich am freitag rausgeholt hier bei uns ^^ xD


----------



## BMG619 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war heute Nacht auch wieder erfolgreich. 

Beide Schuppis haben auf einen Schneemann mit einem 16mm Tactikal Baits Schoko-Cookie und einem 14mm Solar "Winter Secret" Pop-Up gebissen. Der größere von den beiden hat um ca. 1 Uhr gebissen und der kleinere um ca. 4 Uhr. Beim ersten Fisch musste ich sogar noch in Boxershorts mitten in den Altarm gehen, weil sich die Schnur um mehrere Äste verwickelt hat.


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (22. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Größter Karpfen bis jetzt in diesem Jahr 
Wo:Vereinsgewässer
Womitellets
Wie groß: Genau 70cm , nicht gewogenhttp://img715.*ih.us/img715/4350/bilderrobin005.jpg


----------



## Lil Torres (22. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hi jungs,

ich war auch eine nacht unterwegs!!

mein kumpel konnte einen fast makellosen 22er schuppi auf die matte legen.

ich fing meinen bis jetzt kleinsten karpfen für dieses jahr, der spiegler wog "nur" 12 pfund.

ich habe mich aber trotzdem über den fisch gefreut.

gewicht ist halt nicht alles... #6


----------



## Kuschi777 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,

war am WE auch unterwegs und konnte meinen PB Karpfen auf BLB Boilies fangen.
Gebissen hat er gegen 10Uhr. Nach einigen Fluchten (zumteil auch in Seerosen) konnte ich diesen schönen 30,4 Pfd. schwerden Spiegler zum landgang überreden.

Gruß
Kuschi


----------



## behemoth (26. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

mein erster karpfen :l

http://img137.*ih.us/img137/5848/carp1.jpg


genau 70cm lang, hab leider die waage zu haus vergessen.
gefühlt aber vielleicht 7-8kg?


----------



## Canna (27. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

*Wann:* 25.09.10  5:00
*Wo:*  NRW*
Wer:*Ich
*Mondphase:* Vollmond
*Womit: *Snowman 
*Gewicht: *30 Pfd


----------



## Schneidy (27. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

*Wann:* 26.08. um 16 Uhr
*Wo:* RMD Kanal im Altmühltal
*Wer:* i
*Mondphase:* Vollmond
*Windrichtung: *
*Wassertemperatur:* ca. 22 Grad
*Womit:* Erdbeer Boilie
* Größe:* 87cm
*Gewicht: *25 Pfund*








*


----------



## Schneidy (29. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

*Wann:* 28.08. um 14.30 Uhr
*Wo:* RMD Kanal im Altmühltal
*Wer:* i
*Mondphase:* 
*Windrichtung: *
*Wassertemperatur:* ca. 20 Grad
*Womit:* Erdbeer Boilie
* Größe:* 57cm
*Gewicht: *9 Pfund


----------



## tarpoon (29. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ich war von freitag zu samstag auch endlich mal wieder für eine nacht am wasser. glücklicher weise konnte ich zwei fische fangen. mittags dann noch eine gute schleie. leider läuft es bei uns im moment eher schlecht. 3 andere angler saßen schon seit 2 nächten blank. hatte wohl glück und den richtigen riecher. 
die bilder hab ich wieder in mein album eingefügt...

gruß heiko


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (29. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War von Donerstag auf Freitag los hab zwei Karpfen fangen können einen mit ca. 16 Pfund und eien mit 24 Pfund und einen schönen verloren.


----------



## cipro2003 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war am Wochenende auch erfolgreich und konnte
3 Fische verbuchen!
Petri an alle Fänger
Gruß Frank


----------



## carprun (1. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hi.war von montag bis heut unterwegs.7karpfen.18pfund der schwerste.die anderen hatten zwischen 12 und 16 pfund.und ein kleiner schuppi.und 5 verloren,wobei das alles ratten waren,also kleine fische


----------



## King Wetzel (5. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo Leute, 
ich konnte letzte Nacht einen schönen Spiegler fangen (nicht gewogen und gemessen) doch mein größter und schönster fang sitzt links neben mir auf dem bild|rolleyes:l
petri an die anderen glücklichen|wavey:

Henry


----------



## me_fo (5. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Habe gestern meinen ersten Graser verhaften können!

Wann: 04.09. um 19.30 Uhr
Wo: Vereinsgewässer
Wer: ich
Mondphase:
Windrichtung: Ost
Wassertemperatur: ca. 20 Grad
Womit: Selfmade Banane
 Größe: ?
Gewicht: 14 Pfund


----------



## DJTMichel (11. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo Freunde, 

mein Sohn (6 Jahre alt) konnte gestern Nachmittag seinen ersten Karpfen fangen (weder gewogen noch gemessen). Mit Schwimmbrot, allerdings am Teich meines Angelkumpels Marcel, dessen Carpio's quasi handzahm sind. Aber der Willy hat sich richtig darüber gefreut und dann ist es auch in Ordnung.
















Petri Heil an alle Angler #h

Michel


----------



## Schneidy (11. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War von Dienstag bis Freitag draussen und hatte insgesamt 7 Bisse und drei davon konnte ich landen.

13 Pfd 75 cm




20 Pfd. 82 cm




20 Pfd 77 cm


----------



## Schleie! (12. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war auch am Wochenende unterwegs.
Vorgefüttert hatte ich nicht, Freitag abends am See nur ein paar Boller rausgeschossen.

Die Fische wurden wiedermal mit RW-Baits gefangen, Sorten waren Fish-Mussel und Fish-Orange.
Gebissen hat der erste um 21:30Uhr am Freitag, der andere Samstag um 0:30Uhr.
Insgesamt hatten wir zu zweit 6 Fische, der größte hatte 29Pfund von meinem Kollegen.


----------



## Steffen90 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

nen angelkumpel und ich warn gestern auf heute draußen. hatte zwei tage vorgefüttert und wir konnten bei 7 läufen 5 fische von 10, 13, 15, 26 und 30 pfund überlisten! absolut geil.
den 10er und 30er hatte ich. die beiden großen waren wunderschöne schuppis!


----------



## Sascha B. (12. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Was ein geiles Wochenende ! 

Hier die Bilder:

Anhang anzeigen 144311

10 kg

Anhang anzeigen 144312

21 kg

Anhang anzeigen 144313

7,5 kg

Anhang anzeigen 144314

18 kg

Anhang anzeigen 144315

17 kg


----------



## milos2009 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Waren von Freitag auf Samstag die Nacht.

Von 17.00 - 22.15 Uhr insgesamt 6 Runs ich 2 und konnte beide an Land ziehen mein Kumpel hatte 4 aber konnte nur 2 rausziehen , weil er direkt an eine Insel mit vielen Ästen und Kanten ausgeworfen hat.

Habe 1 Foto von meinem gemacht , hat 4 kg und ich wusste nicht so genau ob das jetzt ein Wildkarpfen ist.

Oder ein normaler Schuppi , davor hatte ich den 6 kg Wildkarpfen gefangen der sicher einer war , aber bei dem hier wusste ich es nicht so genau , vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.

Insgesamt hatten wir 12 Runs , was für uns wo jeder nur mit einer Rute angeln darf gut ist.



s.F.


----------



## me_fo (12. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petrie Heil, schöne Fische sind da raus gekommen!

Auch ich hatte Glück Sa./So.: 1x 6 Pfund nachts um 3.30 Uhr. 1x 13 Pfund 70cm vormittags 11.20 Uhr.

Alles ohne Vorfüttern auf selbstgemachte Boilies Fisch/Banane.


----------



## me_fo (19. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Letzte Nacht 2 Stück, 9 u. 10 Pfund. Beide vor 24.00 Uhr in der Dunkelheit. Im Morgengrauen ist mir noch ein guter durch die Lappen gegangen. 
Alles auf Selfmade Bolies Fisch/Banane.
Morgen Früh starte ich noch einen Kurztrip, mal schaun was da geht.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Steffen90 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

petri an alle fänger!
ich hab 6 fische gefangen.... zweimal 13, einmal 15, 18, 19 und 26 pfund echt geil!
es läuft!


----------



## Schleie! (19. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich hatte in der ersten Nacht keinen einzigen Biss, erst in der zweiten Nacht hab ich dann einen 20-Pfünder und einen 15-Pfünder gefangen.

Das Wasser wird bei uns schon richtig kalt, die Fische gehen ins tiefe. Hab die beiden dann auf einer Rute gefangen, die nicht auf dem Hotspot auf 2m lag, sondern im tieferen wasser auf 3,5-4m.
Hab mir jetzt nen neuen Platz gesucht, wo es etwas tiefer runter geht auf 4,7-5,2m. Da werd ich dann übernächste Woche schön Mit Tigernüssen und Boilies ne Woche vorfüttern und dann am WE dort fischen.


----------



## Carphunter-SL (19. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Nabend.

Ich war am Wochenende auch los und konnte 2 Schuppis von 15,5 und 4 kg fangen.


Bilder auf www.carpchaotennrw.de



MfG

Sascha :vik:


----------



## Udo561 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
war 2 Stunden am Wasser , zwei Karpfen , aber beide knapp unter 10 Pfund.
War nicht anders zu erwarten da ich Mais als Köder benutzt hatte.
Da stürzen die kleineren sich zuerst drauf ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## Feuchty (23. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Anhang anzeigen 145252


Anhang anzeigen 145253


Anhang anzeigen 145254


Anhang anzeigen 145255



Nach langer jagt auf tinca die übrigens vergebens war,gings heute wieder auf karpfen, habe meine stelle grundsätzlich immer wieder Gefüttert und konnte heute vormittag recht gute Fänge erzielen, spass hats wirklich gemacht und ja ich bin sau müde die jungs haben party mit mir gemacht 

Grüsse


----------



## heidsch (25. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@feuchty:

schon mal drüber nachgedacht die fische anders zu halten??
sie würden wesendlich besser zur geltung kommen, wenn du die
positon deiner hände veränderst - besonders die am kopf solltest 
du mehr in richtung brustflossen verlagern.

... nur mal als anregung 
_________________________________________________________

ich hatte am wochenende auch mal wieder glück:







mfg heidsch


----------



## marcus7 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Zwei von letzter Nacht. War seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder draußen und dann so ne nasse Suppe von oben ohne Pause:l

Aber man ist ja nicht aus Zucker.

Spiegler 15Kg, Schuppi 11,5Kg.

Mein Kumpel hat noch einen 12,5Kg Spiegler gezogen.

mfg Marcus


----------



## me_fo (26. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin Moin!
Die letzte Nacht war schon heftig, Regen ohne Ende!

Gegen 0.30 Uhr konnte ich einen 10 Pfund Spiegler verhaften. Um 3.30 habe ich noch einen im Kraut verloren. Danach war absolute Ruhe.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Schneidy (26. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War auch von Gestern früh bis heut Morgen draussen und muss sagen das die Rüssler laufen konnte vier Fische fangen 

33 Pfd. 88cm




24 Pfd. 79cm




19 Pfd. 71cm




26 Pfd. 84cm


----------



## Marc 24 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Jasses, was für Fänge, herzlichen Glückwunsch . 
Nachdem ich meinem Bruder versprochen hatte, ihn auch mal mit zum Karpfenangeln zu nehmen, weil er mir auch beim Boilierollen geholfen hat und es auch mal versuchen wollte, gings dann an diesem Wochenende endlich los. Nach 2 Fehlbissen, konnten wir dann doch noch 4 Karpfen und 2 Brassen landen. Die Reihenfolge war 18Pfund, 7 Pfund, 17 Pfund und 10 Pfund. Zwar nicht die Größten, aber dafür für meinen kleinen Bruder ein tolles Erlebnis :


----------



## Fury87 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hier mal ein paar von mir!


----------



## Feuchty (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Anhang anzeigen 145982


heute war es wieder ganz spannend, unter starkem Wind und kaltem Regen wollte dann doch einer sich in meine Gallerie verewiegen, diesmal leider ohne mein blödes gesicht 
hatte 10 Kg 

Achja und eine gute freundin von mir die mich den ganzen tag über unterhalten hat:q.
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 145983


naja einer hat sich dann nach längerem Drill doch noch verabschiedet!!


----------



## Harbour (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich hatte auch das Vergnügen einen kleinen, aber feinen Schuppenkarpfen zu erwischen!
Zielfisch war ursprünglich der Aal, dementsprechend sah die Montage aus. 
Die Rute konnte glücklicherweise kurz vor dem Tauchgang aufgenommen werden #6


----------



## Schleie! (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Von Freitag auf Samstag konnte ich 5 Fische landen, in der zweiten Nacht garnichts mehr. War wie abgehackt, allerdings bei allen Anglern am See. Lag wohl am Hoch das aufgezogen war.
Die Fische hatten 8, 13, 17, 22 und 29Pfund.
Der mit 13 und 17Pfund wäre fast ein Doppelrun gewesen, wenn der Schuppi 3 Minuten eher gebissen hätte .
Gefischt habe ich mit RW-Baits (Sorte Orange-Fish) und einer Tigernuss drüber.


----------



## Altona (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Aloha Hunters, ich dachte ich schau hier auch mal in Thread rein und gespannt was einen hier so erwartet. Ich war am Wochenende mit meinem Bruder los ohne Vorfüttern. Dabei konnten wir zwei hübsche 16 - 17 Pfünder fangen. Der andere Schuppi ist vom Vatertag. Leider war ich auf Karpfen dieses Jahr durch viel Stress nicht öfters los. Die Herbstplätze werden aber nun regelmäßig gefüttert |supergri

Greetz aus Hamburg


----------



## heidsch (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so ... war auch mal wieder draussen.

die großen sind unterwegs !!!






20kg Spiegler


mfg heidsch


----------



## Schleie! (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Schöner Fisch!

Ich war auch eine Nacht los, allerdings tat sich außer diesem einen nichts weiter...ein schöner Fisch mit schwarzen Punkten. Ich fange zur Zeit lauter Exoten 

Köder waren mal wieder Boilies von RW-Baits, eine Kombo 2x 16ern aus Banane-Fisch und Fisch-Spezial.
Gebissen hat er um 0:50Uhr.


----------



## Steffen90 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

petri! tolle fische.
ich angel im moment eher in der kinderstube.... letzte nacht bei 9 läufen 7 fische von 14 bis ca. 18pfund.


----------



## Lil Torres (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@heidsch 

ein wirklich toller fisch, petri!! #6

ich war die tage auch unterwegs, leider lassen die großen fische noch auf sich warten...

trotzdem waren es wieder zwei schöne sessions bei wunderbarem herbstwetter.


----------



## Schleie! (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Na, war keiner am WE erfolgreich? 
War von Samstag auf Sonntag draußen und konnte 3 Fische landen. Einen kleinen Schuppi, und diese 2 Spiegler mit 22,5 und 25,5 Pfund. Der 25Pfünder war extrem kampfstark, dachte echt das wird ein guter mitte/ende 30er.
Köder waren wiedermal Boilies von RW-Baits.


----------



## me_fo (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@Schleie: Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischen!

Bei mir lief es nicht so gut. Vor 24:00 Uhr am Samstag 2 Bisse, 1 55cm Brassen und ein kleiner Schuppi von ca. 5 Pfund. Danach war absolute Ruhe angesagt.


----------



## Steffen90 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so. ich will auchmal mit nem schönen fisch angeben :q
ist zwar schon ca. 3 wochen her aber gut.
30 pfund hatte der gute


----------



## Steffen90 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

jetzt aber


----------



## Harbour (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Siehe da,

der vermeintliche Hecht wurde als 54er Spiegler entlarvt und natürlich nach dem Ablösen schonend in die Freiheit entlassen.

"Erfolgsköder" -> schwarzweißer Gummifisch mit rotem Kopf

LG


----------



## Marc 24 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So, wir sind wieder zu Hause. Nach 2 Stunden konnte mein kleiner Bruder einen süßen Schuppi von 12 Pfund landen.

Darauf folgten von meiner Seite noch diese beiden Burschen von 19 und 20 Pfund .


----------



## Schleie! (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Bin seit Freitag abend draußen, konnte bisher 6 Fische fangen, allerdings keine riesen. der größte hatte bisher 21Pfund.

Heute leg ich mal nen boxenstop ein - aber morgen gehts dann wieder raus - bis sonntag. da will ich es wissen


----------



## Max1994 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich konnte diesen schönen Schuppi auf Tigernüsse fangen.


----------



## Schleie! (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Jap alles Nachts.
Insgesamt hatte ich also 15 Fische.
Gestern Nacht konnte ich zum Abschluss des Jahres dann noch den größten dieser Session landen, mit 26,5Pfund.
Bilder folgen noch.


----------



## Schleie! (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich hab meine auch auf einen neuen Köder gefangen. Geschmacklich war die Richtung auch Garlic/Fish 

Die Bisse wurden täglich eher. Freitags war es noch Nachts kurz vor 1 der erste bis um 3:30 der letzte, gestern war der erste schon um dreiviertel 8.
Ich hab alle Fische immer im Zeitraum von 2-3 Stunden gefangen, und dann die ganze Nacht nichts mehr.


----------



## Schleie! (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So hier nun ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Lil Torres (3. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hallo leute,

ist keiner mehr los gewesen?? |kopfkrat

ich jedenfalls habe am wochenende eine nacht an meinem hausgewässer verbracht, meine letzte session für dieses jahr.

ich konnte 3 fische mit 24, 27 und 31 pfund auf die matte legen.

der 31er war mit abstand der schönste fisch den ich dieses jahr überlisten konnte... :k

und das bei der letzten session, besser geht es nicht!!

aber seht selbst...


----------



## Koalano1 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo!
Petri zu den feinen Karpfen!
Ich war in letzter Zeit auch mal öfter bei uns am Vereinssee und hab es dort auf Karpfen versucht.
Und was soll ich sagen, es läuft ganz gut!
Gleich in meinem erstem "Carp-Hunting-Jahr" konnte ich einen schönen 33er Schuppi landen, der für dieses Gewässer echt schon sehr gut ist, wie ich mir sagen lassen habe.
Und kurz danach gab es nen 26er, aber die Bilder sid noch auf der Cam und werden nachgereicht!
So, nun das Bild

http://img836.*ih.us/img836/2504/img1628w1600h1600.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

schöne fische jungs

 so endlich konnte ich auch wieder fischen gehn( 3 wochen lang magen darm infekt)

letzte woche war ich an einem neuen gewässer leider voll blank.

da ich  die  penny boilies mal auf verdacht bestellt habe , wurden sie getestet.

auf der 2 rute habe ich sb boilie in pistace gefischt.

http://img688.*ih.us/img688/2765/135yv.jpg


http://img213.*ih.us/img213/1789/151y.jpg



http://img44.*ih.us/img44/1553/166ptg.jpg


http://img577.*ih.us/img577/5340/218.jpghttp://img255.*ih.us/img255/3306/080tr.jpg

http://img64.*ih.us/img64/5554/223ez.jpg


 da mein mädel 2009 beim bordy treffen eine wette verlorenhatte(wett einsatzt war, sie muss nen carp heben) würde diese gleich eingelöst .


mein fatzit die boilies  sind für den preis top, konnte  sogar  nen karpfen doppelt fangen mit 5 wochen unterschied (auf die selben boilies).


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

7 runs alle auf penny boilies


----------



## me_fo (13. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo zusammen!

Konnte letzte Nacht 2 Karpfen verhaften, 7 und 9 Pfund. Keine großen, aber bei dem Wetter war ich mehr als zufrieden. 

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## cipro2003 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo zusammen
ich war auch mal wieder draußen,leider nur ein 
Biss aber ich bin zufrieden!War echt ein mieses Wetter....
Petri den anderen Fängern-schöne Fische!
Gruß Frank


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so bin wieder daheim seit gestern abend 

hatte 3 aktionen ,leider konnte ich  nix verwerten 250m distanz.
gefischt wurde 10mm boilies/hartmais.


zu den spods:

 abgelegt wurde in einem ca 10m grossen krautloch mit 7,5m wasser tiefe.
die 2 wurde auf ca 350m in 10m tiefe abgelegt auch in einem krautloch.





hier mal einige bilder






http://img840.*ih.us/img840/6631/3270.jpg

http://img227.*ih.us/img227/5950/346z.jpg


http://img11.*ih.us/img11/8935/344fj.jpg


wen ich auch nix gefangen habe wars trozdem ein geiler tripp, wer kann schon sagen von sich das er im schnee fischen war .


----------



## me_fo (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Jo, bin letztes WE auch eingefroren. Am Nachmittag war noch alles im grünen Bereich. Nachts zog der Frost sehr stark an und es ging absolut kein Wind und kein bischen Strömung und morgens musste ich die Schnurr aus dem Eis hauen. So etwas hatte ich nicht erwartet.
Zum Glück fing es nicht noch an zu Schneien.

Und jetzt ist erst mal Eis-Pause! 

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Etwas verspätet zwar, aber warum eigentlich nicht....
*

Wann:* 15/05/2010, 11.30 Uhr
*Wo:* RLP
*Wer:* ich
*Mondphase:* gute Frage, nächste bitte
*Windrichtung:* süd/west
*Wassertemperatur:* noch etwas kühl, aber es hat gereicht.
*Womit:* 22er Heilbuttpellet
* Größe:* 94cm
*Gewicht: *46Pfd120gr
*Rute: *B.Richi Easy-Carp 12Ft/2.75lbs;*
Rolle: *Quantum QMD 045*
Schnur: *"Terra Line", 0,18mm und 45lb Camo Leadcore incl. Safety Clips von FOX *
Haken: *SSC Größe 6 von FOXBlei: SLR Lead von DAM MAD, 99Gr


----------



## Harry84 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo,

dickes Petri zu den tollen Fischen, die ihr dieses Jahr fangen konntet! Es war eine wahre Wonne bei dem Wetter mal wieder etwas aus der wärmeren Jahreszeit zu lesen.

Da ich erst in den letzten Tagen auf diesen Thread aufmerksam geworden bin, hatte ich einiges aufzuholen und möchte euch an dieser Stelle von meinem einzigen Ansitz berichten, zu dem ich dieses Jahr gekommen bin… (abgesehen von 5 frostigen Ostertagen, die erfolglos blieben). Ist zwar schon ein Weilchen her aber ich denke immer wieder gern daran zurück. Ich war im August 2 Wochen am Wasser und konnte 13 Karpfen zwischen 12 und 20 Pfd. fangen. Der ersehnte “wirklich große“ Fisch ist zwar leider nicht dabei aber es war ein echt schöner Trip.






Die Vorbereitung begann schon sehr früh und das Gewässer stand auch schon fest. Dort hatte ich bereits vor 10 Jahren meine ersten Boili-Karpfen fangen können...und die sind in der Zwischenzeit sicher nicht kleiner geworden. Ich besorgte mir sämtliche Infos über das Gewässer, die ich im Netz finden konnte und war schon recht froh, als ich feststellen musste, dass die Ausbeute eher spärlich war. Aber das ist ja auch ein gutes Zeichen, wenn das Traumgewässer nicht zu populär ist, da hat man immerhin seine Ruhe am Wasser...dachte ich… Abgesehen von Satellitenbildern (Auflösung war allerdings extrem schlecht->1Pixel = 20m) der Flutung dieses ehemaligen, über 100 ha großen Tagebaus,  war nichts zu holen. Der Platz den ich unbedingt befischen wollte, war ein riesiges Plateau in der Mitte des Sees, etwa 300m vom Ufer entfernt. Da ich leider kein richtiges Boot besitze, musste das alte quietschbunte Gummiboot aus dem Italienurlaub, von vor 15 Jahren, herhalten (natürlich ohne festen Boden geschweige denn einen Motor). Das bot sich ohnehin an, da es bereits vor Ort war und nicht erst mühselig über 600 km  an den Zielort  transportiert werden musste (samt Frau, Kleinkind+Zubehör, Kinderwagen, Liege, Stühle, Zelt, Futterboot, naja Ihr wisst schon, was man eben alles so braucht oder auch nicht, wenn man ne Weile am Wasser ist…und ein A3 ist ja schließlich kein Großraumkombi). Das Futter wurde ebenfalls vor Ort geliefert: einige Kilo Carp Track Pellets in den versch. Größen und Osmotic Spice Boilis ebenfalls einige Kilo in versch. Größen und als Half`n`Half (alles von IB). Hinzu kam noch Frolic, Chili Hemp, Tigers, und und und… Auf Grund der Gewässergröße und des guten Fischbestandes, konnte es eigentlich nicht genug Futter sein. Obwohl ich lieber etwas weniger als zu viel verwende. Aber hier galt es erst einmal die Fische mit Futter auf den Platz zu bringen und dann gezielt die Großen auszusortieren.

Beim ersten “Besichtigungstermin“ hat es mir dann allerdings die Sprache verschlagen ...ist Karpfenangeln ein Volkssport geworden? ...dachte ich mir so, als ich beim zählen der Bivvys, Domes und Shelter und wie sie alle heißen, schon fast nicht hinter her gekommen bin. Was für ein Schock...und dabei war ich doch letztes Jahr auch ein paar mal dort...aber soviele Leute hatte ich da noch nie gesehen. Was soll´s… das Ziel wurde angepeilt: eine große Landzunge, von der aus, der Platz erreichbar sein sollte, wenn google sich da nicht verrechnet hat...soll ja vorkommen, dass es aus Versehen auch mal ne Landesgrenze verschiebt… Dass der Platz schon besetzt war, hat mich dann auch nicht weiter gestört, schließlich hatte ich ja noch einige Tage Zeit bis es ans Fischen geht. Sehr nette und gesprächige Leute waren das (haben heut noch Kontakt…) und so wurde sogar der Übergabetermin für die Stelle vereinbart…ich solle aber auch pünktlich sein, weil täglich Autos vorbeifahren und der Platz sehr begehrt ist… Ach du … mit Ruhe wird das wohl nix…

Aber bevor es richtig los ging, musste ich mir noch eine Karte besorgen. Natürlich wanderte da der ein oder andere zusätzliche Artikel in den Korb. Sämtliche Varianten von PVA wurden vorsorglich aufgestockt...Bags, String, Tape, Tube,... um auch wirklich alle möglichen Tricks, die man von der letzten DVD noch weiß, ausprobieren kann. Schnell war die obligatorische 3-stellige Summe für Kleinkram zusammen und die Frau froh, dass es das “schon“ war. In den letzten Nächten fand ich natürlich keinen Schlaf und ging immer wieder mögliche Taktiken und Strategien im Kopf durch, wie ich wohl am besten Angeln sollte. Nach einigen Besuchen bei den Kollegen am Wasser, war es dann soweit, dass ich die Stelle übernehmen konnte. Und das Fischen konnte endlich losgehen...2 Wochen...Schlafen und Angeln und die Ruhe geniesen…

Der erste Tag begann sehr gut. Ich erschien gerade noch rechtzeitig zum Fototermin und konnte einem makelosen Schuppi von gut 23 Pfd hinterherwinken. Meine Vorgänger waren fast jeden Tag erfolgreich! Die gleiche Stelle auf dem Plateau wollte ich allerdings dann doch nicht befischen, da sie doch sehr viele Aussteiger hatten, die im Kraut verloren gingen. Aber es hat schon seine Gründe, warum eine Stelle an einem See mit über 5 km Uferlänge so begehrt ist. Als ich mein Camp errichtet hatte, musste ich feststellen, dass der Wind aufgefrischt hatte. So kam ich leider nicht mehr dazu meine Ruten vernünftig abzulegen und musste wohl oder übel die erste Nacht mein Glück vom Ufer aus versuchen. Schade, aber zum Füttern und Ausloten hatte es gerade noch gereicht. Und so blieb die erste Nacht ruhig...erwartungsgemäß. Aber es sollte eine der wenigen sein…


Am nächsten Morgen wurde das Camp weiterausgebaut und erstmal Ordnung geschaffen. 





Bis zum späten Nachmittag war ich soweit vorbereitet und die Ruten präpariert. Eine mit Stickmix aus gecrushten Osmotic Spice Boilis und Mini Carptrack Pelletts und nem Half‘n‘Half Osmotic Spice als Hakenköder. Da die Fische nicht besonders große Wege in der Nähe des Hakens zurücklegen würden, habe ich mit ziemlich kurzen Rigs gefischt. Um sie dennoch ne Weile am Platz halten zu können, hab ich ziemlich großflächig gefüttert, um die Futtersuche und den damit verbundenen, ansteigenden Futterneid zu erhöhen. Gefischt habe ich stets abseits der Futterstelle, welche an der vorderen Kante zum Plateau lag. Hier ging es auf einer Entfernung von 5m von 11m Tiefe auf nicht einmal 5m teilweise sogar 3 m hoch. Das war einfach ein riesiger Berg in der Mitte des Sees...fast so groß wie ein Fußballfeld. Und überall bewachsen...das Kraut wuchs schon bis auf Sichttiefe. Die zweite Rute wurde mit einem Bundle aus 6 20er Osmotic Spice, die mit Tape um den Haken herum platziert waren und beim Auflösen, des unter Spannung zusammen gebundenen Tapes, schön auseinander ploppen und sich um den Hakenköder (24er Osmotic Spice) verteilen. Gleichzeitig war auch hier sichergestellt, dass der Köder perfekt angeboten wird und der Haken keinesfalls verschollen im Bodenkraut landet. Ich war kaum zurück vom Ablegen der zweiten Montage, da hörte ich schon den langersehnten Dauerton. Das es nun so schnell gehen würde, hatte ich nicht gedacht… Schnell die eine Rute abgelegt und die andere geschnappt (was sich noch rächen wird). Mittlerweile war es auch schon später Nachmittag, meine Freundin war auch da mit dem Kleinen… und der Papa musste schon wieder ins Boot hüpfen… der Wind hatte ordentlich aufgefrischt und stand denkbar ungünstig...es hat sage und schreibe 45 min gedauert bis ich über dem Fisch war, dann konnte das Tauziehen beginnen. Zentimeter um Zentimeter konnte ich ihn vom Boden lösen… So eine Kraft hab ich noch nie in meiner Rute gespürt… kaum hatte ich das Gefühl jetzt kommt er endlich hoch und ich bekomme ihn zu Gesicht, da machte er einfach ein paar gemütliche aber dennoch kraftvolle Flossenschläge und holte sich die mühsam erkämpften Meter zurück...hätte ich mal was zu trinken mit genommen… eigentlich hatte ich mich ja auf einen eher gemütlichen 2. Abend eingestellt. Dann war ich stattdessen mitten auf einem riesigen See, es wurde langsam dunkel, ich hatte natürlich keine Kopflampe dabei...und meine Freundin schrie plötzlich ganz hysterisch vom Ufer, dass meine 2. Rute samt Pod soeben baden gegangen sei… auch das noch…aber ich kann doch hier nicht weg... plötzlich merke ich wie mein Gegner langsam aber sicher müder wird. Ich fühle wie ich deutlich Boden gut machen kann...ich nehme den Schwung mit...komm schon...so tief kann er doch gar nicht mehr sein...und plötzlich...zack...kein Widerstand mehr...mit letzter Kraft mache ich 3 weitere Kurbelumdrehungen und sehe mein Rig verziert mit etwas Kraut und einigen Muscheln vor mir baumeln… Ich denke ich muss an dieser Stelle nicht weiter darauf eingehen, wie man sich fühlt, wenn einem gerade der PB ausgestiegen ist… Aber da war ja noch meine andere Rute bzw. war ja nicht mehr… in der Hektik muss die Bremse so hart eingestellt gewesen sein, dass es durch einen enormen Zug den ganzen Aufbau in den Sand gedrückt hat, bis es schließlich vorne überfiel. Am Ufer angekommen, wurde das RodPod wieder aufgebaut. Diesmal noch sicherer…! Anschließend wurde die zweite Rute gesucht. Meine Freundin war völlig aufgelöst und deutete in die ungefähre Richtung, die die Rute eingeschlagen hatte, bevor sie sich in die schwarze Tiefe des mittlerweile angebrochenen Abends verabschiedete. Leider konnte ich die Furche, die durch Kies und Geröll auf den See hinausführte nicht weit genug verfolgen und beschloss die Suchaktion auf den nächsten Morgen zu verschieben. Am 2. Abend hatte ich letztendlich wieder keine Rute auf meinen Futterplätzen… Aber immerhin schonmal nen ordentlichen Kontakt, der auf mehr hoffen ließ.
Der nächste Morgen war dann ziemlich kalt und windig. Also wieder nix mit Ruten ausbringen. Gegen Mittag nutzte ich dann eine kurze Lücke zwischen den Wolken und machte mich in Shorts und bewaffnet mit einer Taucherbrille auf Rutensuche. Zu meinem Erstaunen fand ich das gute Stück nur einige Meter von der Stelle entfernt, an der ich in der Nacht, wegen den Wellen aufgeben musste. Alles war noch dran. Kaum ein Kratzer war zu entdecken...besser hätte es nicht laufen können! Frohen Mutes und Tatendrang wurden beide Ruten wieder in feinster Kleinarbeit bestückt und ausgelegt. Zum ersten mal an den entsprechenden Spots. Zufrieden aber auch erschöpft peilte ich am Abend meinen mückenfreien Schlafplatz an. Die Nacht verging wie im Flug. Kein Biss. Absolute Ruhe. Das musste die doch merkliche Abkühlung der letzten Tage sein, die den Fischen auf den Magen schlug...So verhielt es sich dann leider auch noch am 4. Tag.

Schon fast in alter Gewohnheit begann der 5. Tag. Wach werden, Kaffee und Zigarette, nen kleinen Snack und anschließend erstmal ein paar Montagen vorbereiten. Außerdem wurde eine ordentliche Futtermischung angerichtet...Boilis (auch gecrusht, für die Duftwolke), Pelletts (damit auch was für die großen übrig bleibt), Frolic (weils Geld dann doch nicht ganz egal ist), Chili-Hanf (um zum Suchen zu animieren) nochn bisle Katzenfutter oder Thunfisch ran, das ganze etwas aufpeppen mit Maggi-spezial (auch bekannt als “The Source“ von DB, nur etwas dicker und teurer als Maggi…) das ganze gut durchrühren und etwas ziehen lassen…Der Tag verging im Nu und der Tisch war gedeckt und die Ruten ausgelegt. Zufrieden, aber immernoch den zweiten Abend im Kopf, peilte ich die mückenfreie Schlafgelegenheit im Zelt an. Viel Wert, wenn man in Ruhe schlafen will. Ich lag keine 10 min. auf der Liege und träumte schon fast wieder vom “Seerekord“, da wurde mein Zelt hell erleuchtet. Dazu kam wieder der beliebte Dauerton. Run!!!! Rein in die Klamotten und ab ins Boot, dem Fisch entgegen. Als ich über dem Fisch war, merkte ich jedoch sofort, dass es sich hier um ein ganz anderes Kaliber handelt, als der zuvor Verlorene. Nach kurzem aber für diese Größe doch recht heftigem Widerstand konnte ich einen Schuppi von knapp 14 Pfund keschern. Der Anfang war also gemacht. Mein erster Fisch für 2010. Nach dem Versorgen des Fisches, entschied ich mich dazu eine Rute auf Aal auszulegen statt wieder hinauszufahren und womöglich ewig den Marker im dunkeln zu suchen. Außerdem war es mit dem Stress auf der Futterstelle damit erstmal vorbei und die verbliebenen Fische können beruhigt weiter fressen. Ich hatte ja schließlich noch einige Tage Zeit. Die zweite Rute blieb an diesem Abend unberührt und aus dem ersten Aal der Saison wurde leider auch nix...dachte ich.
Ein herrlicher 6.Tag brach an. Bei der Kontrolle meiner 2. Rute stellte ich fest, dass sich da wohl doch jemand an dem 24er versucht hat. Ein Döbel von gut 60 cm hatte sich die Murmel einverleibt und beschlossen neben dem Blei erstmal zu verharren und zu verdauen. Zwar PB aber leider nicht der Zielfisch… Aber es muss ja trotzdem weitergehen, also neuer Tag neues Glück. Futtermischung vorbereiten und Ruten ausbringen. Beim Futter habe ich versucht gegen Ende der Session immer größer zu werden, um womöglich damit auch die Fischgröße zu beeinflussen. Zu Beginn hatte ich also in meiner Mischung eher viele kleine Pellets und Boilis und eher wenig große, was sich zum Ende hin genau umgekehrt hat. Partikel habe ich gegen Ende komplett weggelassen. An diesem Abend war wesentlich mehr los! Beide Ruten lagen perfekt. Der See lag ruhig vor mir und genüsslich nahm ich den letzten Schluck Irishcoffee zu mir. 






Auf dem kurzen Weg zum “Schlafzelt“ stand ich dann nocheinmal mit der leeren Tasse in der Hand vor meinen Ruten und überlegte wie spannend es doch wäre, wenn jetzt eine davon Alarm geben würde...kurz Ruhe...1 Piep...gefolgt von einem längeren Piep...gefolgt vom Dauerpiep…unfassbar...wie im Traum...und es lag sicher nicht am Kaffee oder der Zigarette… Ab ins Boot und raus zum Fisch. Hmmm...etwas hektisch muss ich wohl doch gewesen sein, denn als ich mich nochmal zum Ufer umdrehte, merkte ich dass ich diesmal wohl vergessen haben muss die Lampe am RodPod anzuschalten. Naja...wird schon. Nach kurzer, aber recht starker Gegenwehr konnte Schuppi Nr.2 gelandet werden. Etwas größer und schwerer als sein Vorgänger aber immer noch kein Ausgleich für den ersten verlorenen Fisch. An Schlaf war nun ohne hin nicht mehr zu denken, also doch lieber den Versuch wagen und die Rute wieder ausbringen. Also neu beködert und das gute Stück mit etwas Futter wieder raus rudern. Gegen 1 war ich dann auch wieder soweit, dass die Liege förmlich nach mir schrie. Ich lag noch gar nicht lange auf der Matte, da wurde ich wieder unsanft aber irgendwie doch schön vom Wecker der Marke Delkim aus meinen Träumen gerissen. Diesmal war es die linke Rute, die nach ihrem Retter schrie. Diese lag nicht ganz so weit draußen (etwa 250m) und ich machte den fatalen Fehler zu glauben, ich könne den Fisch evtl. ohne Boot landen. Nicht nur aus reiner Faulheit, eher weil der Wind wieder aufgefrischt hatte und ich wusste, dass keine Hindernisse im Weg waren. Ich musste aber schnell feststellen, dass ich wohl den kürzeren gezogen hatte. Nach etwa 15 min. hatte sich der Fisch im Kraut festgesetzt und nutzte die Gelegenheit, sich von meinem Rig zu befreien. Immerhin nicht abgerissen...Völlig fertig vom rudern und drillen fiel ich meinen Schlafsack.
Da sich Klärchen am nächsten Morgen wieder von ihrer schönen Seite zeigte, war es im Zelt nicht lange auszuhalten. Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier. Montagen und Futter wurden vorbereitet und verteilt. Immer gut umsorgt mit frischem Essen, Getränken und sonstigem Nachschub von meiner Freundin konnte die 2. Hälfte der Session fortgeführt werden. Wahrscheinlich bedingt durch die kurze Wetterbesserung und mein ständiges Anpassen der Montagen sollte ich von nun an fast jede Nacht beide Ruten verwandeln können. Die 7. Nacht brachte gegen 22 Uhr den ersten Run, der aber leider nach etwa 10 min. Drilldauer als letzter nicht zu meinen Gunsten ausging. Etwa gegen 1 Uhr ging dann die verbliebene 2. Rute richtig ab. Aus den Träumen gerissen machte ich mich auf den Weg zum womöglich 3.Karpfen. Dieser kämpfte auch um einiges stärker als seine Vorgänger, musste sich aber nach ca. 15 min. geschlagen geben. Ein bildschöner etwas über 10 kg schwerer Schuppi lag vor mir. Das war der Wendepunkt.






In der 2.Woche meiner Session konnte ich trotz des schlechter werdenden Wetters 10 weitere Fische fangen. Die meisten lagen bei etwa 15 bis 18 Pfund. Der ganz große Wurf ist mir dann leider doch nicht mehr gelungen wobei man aber erwähnen muss, dass die Fische fast ausnahmslos makelos, schön und für ihre Größe besonders kampfstark waren. Aber dennoch war es für mich ein richtig tolles wenn auch nicht besonders erholsames Erlebnis. Denn alle Bisse kamen Nachts im Abstand von 3 bis 5 Stunden und tagsüber war auch nicht an Schlaf zu denken. 





Nach 2 Wochen übergab ich die Stelle an den nächsten Glücklichen. 
















Ich hoffe der kleine Bericht und die Bilder haben euch gefallen, auch wenn keine Riesen dabei waren. In diesem Sinne frohes Fest und guten Rutsch...:vik:






Gruß,
Harry


----------



## marcus7 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Bei dem Wetter hielt mich auch nichts mehr Zuhause.

Sonntagnachmittag schmiss ich meinen Krempel ins Auto und fuhr los.

Ich wollte eigentlich nur raus, richtig zuversichtlich war ich eigentlich nicht, da noch vorgestern Eis auf dem Gewässer war.

Es hat trotzdem geklappt:

Montag um ca. 02:00Uhr lief mein erster Fisch ab.

Knapp über der 20pf.-Marke.
Die Wassertemp. an der Oberfläche schwankte laut Echo zwischen 3,5 und 4,5 Grad, je nach Windlage.

mfg Marcus


----------



## minne6 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Nach 5 erfolglosen Tagesansitzen an einem 9 Hektar großem See konnte ich nach einem Gewässerwechsel zu einen kleineren See den ersten Karpfen in 2011 überlisten. Er ist nicht gerade groß, aber für den Anfang bin ich sehr zufrieden. Gefangen wurde er mit 2 aufgepoppten Maiskörnern. Ein weiterer Spiegler ist mir am Rand leider ausgeschlitzt.





Gruß
Simon


----------



## me_fo (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin Moin!

War von Samstag bis Sonntag unterwegs, bei Temperaturen knapp unter Null und nächtlichem Schneetreiben. Um 21.15 Uhr, ich hatte es mir gerade auf der Liege gemütlich gemacht, meldete sich der mittlere Bissanzeiger. Nach kurzem Drill konnt ich meinen ersten Karpfen dieses Jahr verhaften und meinen ersten Winterkarpfen überhaupt, kein Riese aber immerhin 9,5 Pfund. :q

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Pat 79 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri zu deinem Winterkarpfen MEFO.

Ich dachte mir heute Vormittag ebenfalls das es Zeit wird die Karpfensaison 2011 zu starten. Da ich aber keine Lust auf einen großen Ansitz hatte hab ich mir nur das Nötigste geschnappt ( Matchrute, Rutenhalter,Kescher und Sitzkiepe) und bin mal los an einen Vereinsteich.
Hab knapp über Grund mit einem Maiskorn am 10er Haken gefischt. Da ich mir keine Rotaugen etc. auf den Platz holen wollte hab ich auf Anfüttern verzichtet.
Den ersten Biss hab ich leider verpasst da ich kurz ne Runde um die Teichanlage gedreht habe um zu scauen das alles in Ordnung ist. Als ich wiederkam lag die Pose 10 m entfernt(war kein Wind).
Naja, hab ich mit dem Gedanken abgehakt, das es sowieso nur ein kleines Rotauge war.  
Ca. 20 min. später dann ser nächste Biss, ein Satzkarpfen vom letzten Jahr mit etwa 1,5-2 kg, leider ist er mir 10 cm vor dem Kescher ausgeschlitzt.  #q
15 min. danach dann der nächste Biss, ein 25 Pfund Spiegelkarpfen der sich als 13cm Rotauge verkleidet hatte. Ich frage mich allerdings wie er in das enge Kostüm reingekommen ist, ausserdem ist Karneval doch erst in 3 Wochen.  :q
Spass bei Seite.
Danach ging ne Stunde lang nichts mehr und ich wollte schon einpacken bis dann plötzlich die Pose untertauchte. 
Anhieb sitzt. Nach 5 min. bekam ich ihn dann zu Gesicht, ein 75cm Graskarpfen. Nach weiteren 5 min. hatte ich ihn dann im Kescher.

So hatte ich mir einen gelungen Start in die Saison vorgestellt.
Mal von den anfänglichen Problemen abgesehen.


----------



## milos2009 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Soo ich war jetzt meine erste Nacht im Jahre 2011 draußen , mein Freund hat einen 14pfündler verhaften können und einer ist ihm ausgeschlitzt.

Nachdem bei mir von gestern 15 Uhr bis heute morgen 12.45 Uhr nichts ging lag ich meine  Rute um.
Nach 10 kam der erste RUN .... hat gekämpft wie ein großer , die Waage zeigte 5,7 kg an und nachdem ich ihn zurückgesetzt hatte kam 10 min später wieder ein Lauf genau in dem Moment kam der Lauf als ich mein kleines Geschäftchen gemacht habe , nach 10 sek piepsen habe ich angeschlagen , war aber weg -.-

Naja immerhin der erste dieses Jahres *_*


----------



## minne6 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So.... ich komme auch gerade vom Angeln wieder. Ich hatte mir in einem kleinen Fluss einen Spot angelegt und mit Partikeln und Groundbait gefüttert.
Resultat: Nach einer Stunde ein schöner 12 Pfünder  ! :vik:

Gefangen wurde er mit einem Knoberry Boilie bei ca. 4°C Wassertemperatur und 2°C Lufttemperatur in ca. 1,50 Metern Tiefe. ( Eine der tiefsten Stellen im kleinen Fluss )


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ich war jetzt 2 x mal für je ne nacht drausen,  einmal tagsüber,

insgesamt verlor ich 5 gute fische.

gefischt habe ich letztes jahr durchegehnd mit  fox serie 2 grösse 4, nach dem ich zu beginn schon sovile fische verlor mussten neue her.


  also ab in ladenund  die neuen korda gekauft,am wasser angekommen wurde aufgebaut.

gefischt wurde 10m vorm eigenen ufer (4m wassertiefe), als köder kam an die linke rute (penny bolies18mm), an die rechte ein  buchelt bait 24mm.


leider tat sich tagsüber bei mir nix, bei meinem kumpel schon (fischte mit mais am haar), also wartete ich die nacht ab.

kurzt nach 2.30uhr piep piep na ,super faller also rein in die thermo hose und anschlag hey er war dran.
 kurte zeit später war er im kescher yesssssss der erste fisch wo ich endlich auf der matte habe (natürlcih wie letztes jahr immer auf penny boilies).






also 2 hände boilies, 2 futter ballen drauf und  wieder die rute  auf den spod.

in der nacht hatte ich 2 kurtze atacken auf den 24mm boilie, kurtz nach 5,30 uhr piep  piepppppppppppppppppp dauerton alter was geht hier ab.

nach kurtzem drill lag er vor mir,  ein mega schlanker schuppi mit nem mega fetten maul.








Hier der fisch mal auf der matte 






kann nur sagen das sich mein haken wechsel bazahlt gemacht hat.
 hätte ich ihn nicht gemacht, wer weis wieviel ich noch verloren hätte.


----------



## cipro2003 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo zusammen
Ich bin direkt von der Messe Bonn ans Wasser
und konnte mit Cock-Baits meinen ersten Karpfen 2011
landen 
Gruß Frank


----------



## Flacho (13. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi,

ich war von Gestern 21:30 Uhr bis heute Morgen um 6:00 Uhr am Wasser.
Hatte Samstagmorgen vor der Arbeit kurz gefütter mit Groundbait, Mais, kleinen und großen Pellets und zerkleinerten Boilies. Alles gut durchgemischt, Ballen geformt und vor einen großen Busch geworfen.

In der ersten halben Stunde konnte ich schon den ersten Run verzeichnen. Es war eine richtig große Brasse mit bestimmt 6 kg. Goldgelb gefärbt. Da Sie aber nicht mein Zielfisch war, hakte ich den Fisch direkt im Wasser wieder ab.
Um 4:25 Uhr lief dann die 2. Rute ab. Nach kurzem Drill konnte ich dann den ersten Karpfen des Jahres auf die Matte legen.

Das erste Bild zeigt übrigend ein Foto vom Schilf. Das hab ich gemacht als ich die Kamera ausgerichtet hab. Finde es ein schönes Stilleben


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so bin auch wieder, da vom fischen erstmal glückwunsch an alle fänger.

da ich ja urlaub hatte, gings nach dem donnerstag wieder ans wasser.


gefischt wurde wieder am selben spod, gefüttert wurde dieses mal am anfang 20futterballen ,1kg bolies, und ne kürbiskorn platte.

nach jedem fisch wurden ca 2 hände boilies nachgefüttert, köder wo wieder mal liefen waren penny boilies die anderen versagten auf ganzer line (die ruten lagen 5m ausernander) 

nächste woche  gehts ne nacht an fluss, heute wurden 2kg boilies in verschiedenen grössen gefüttert.

 denke da wirds wesentlich schwerer, einen fisch ans band zu beckommen











einfach ein geiles schuppen bild






































konnte insgesamt  10 fische auf die matte legen, habe aber nicht alle fotografiert.


insgesamt hab ich knapp 5kg boilies verbraucht,deswegen wurden heute wieder 20kg bestellt


----------



## Hunter85 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Servus,

konnte letzten Samstag auch den ersten Karpfen dieser Saison zu einem Landgang überreden :vik:
Klarer Himmel 
Außentemperatur ca 1°
Wassertemperatur 6°
Uhrzeit 7 uhr morgens

Grüße!


----------



## ali-angler (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

5 Tage Füttern und es sind grade mal die Minis am Platz


----------



## carper85 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

für mich hat die saison letzes we begonnen und ich konnte in den nächten von freitag auf samstag letztes und diese we insgesamt 4 fische fangen ohne vorzufüttern.


----------



## King Wetzel (20. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo 
Petri an die Fänger:m
Ich konnte heute bei echt geilem wetter meinen ersten karpfen für dieses jahr fangen auf dosenmais mit der pose angeboten hab ihn nich gemessen und gewogen|kopfkrat Schätzen erlaubt :g#c
Petri Heil Und schöne grüße wünscht euch Henry #6


----------



## Schneidy (27. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

[FONT=Tahoma,Helvetica]Erstmal Petri an alle anderen Fänger

Konnte Freitag früh um 8 Uhr den ersten Fisch im Jahr 2011 fangen.
Gebissen hat er auf einem Ananas Pop Up in ca. 1,5 Meter Tiefe





Um ca. 9.30 Uhr wieder auf der selben Rute/Spot nen Fallbiss.Nach 3 Minuten Drill ist dieser Fisch leider ausgestiegen.
Leider musste ich um 10.30 Uhr schluß machen da ich Spätschicht hatte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Sven[/FONT]


----------



## me_fo (27. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petrie den Fängern!

Konnte letzte Nacht einen 8 Pfünder verhaften, hat gekämpft wie ein großer.:q Gebissen hat er auf Tigernuss um 0.30 Uhr in der Früh. Außerdem kamen noch ein paar Brassen raus.
Tagsüber geht im Moment gar nichts!?

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Udo561 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi,
der ist von heute früh.
Gruß Udo


----------



## petri28 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi Udo,
Petri zu dem schönen Schuppi. Konnte gestern am Vereinssee auch zwei verhaften: 74cm und ca. 9kg und 62cm und ca. 7kg
ps. meine ersten Schuppis; natürlich die Dicam zu Hause#q


----------



## Jordyt287 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So hab am Freitag um 22:00 uhr auch mal meinen ersten Fisch haken können.
Gefangen wurde er auf 4 Dosenmaiskörner.
77 cm und 7,5kg

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-9400975/25032011220.jpg.html


----------



## Mr.Fang (30. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Tach Karpfenangler...^^

Ich habe gestern das erste mal mit Boilies versucht...  und es hat sich gleich gelohnt...   :m

Das Ergebnis war ein 86 cm langer Schuppi, den wir leider nicht gewogen haben...  

Der fühlte sich in meinen Händen natürlich ziemlich schwer an ( ) , aber wie schwer wird der Fisch so gewesen sein?  10 kg hatte der doch bestimmt oder?  #c

LG,
Mr.Fang


----------



## me_fo (30. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin Moin!

Dieses Mal lief es umgekehrt, in der Nacht Ruhe (kein Zupfer nichts) und in der Früh ein Schuppi. Auf Tigernuss PopUp.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Richtig schöner Schuppi me_fo ! #6
Ich bin dieses Wochenende unterwegs von Freitag bis Sonntag. Nach Kampfsport wird schnell aufgebaut und dann kann es losgehen 
Letztes Wochenende war ich schon mit 2 Anderen draußen ( einer davon war barschkönig ) konnten echt nur einen 10 pf überlisten -.- !
Aber egal ; Die Saison ist noch lang. <3


----------



## Hechtmen71 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo!!!
habe am Sonntag auch mein ersten Karpfen gefangen, ist mit 55cm nicht der größte, aber immer hin der erst 2011


----------



## stefansdl (1. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Erste Karpfen 2011 auf die Matte gelegt...Bilder und Bericht findet ihr unter http://www.karpfenwelt-altmark.de


----------



## snorreausflake (2. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Etwas verpätet aber hier mein kleiner Bericht von gestern.

Gestern hab ich bei schönem Wetter auf gemacht den Karpfen nachzustellen.Trotz der Gefahr hin das die Hölle los ist,beschloss ich mich an den öffentlichen Teil des See´s zu gehen.
Wie jedes Jahr beim ersten Ansitz dauerte alles etwas länger doch endlich war die erste Rute soweit. Mit etwas Pellets im PVA Strumpf flog der Pop-Up mit nem künstlichen Maiskorn an die Stelle, die Rute wurde abgelegt, die Schnur abgesenkt und der Bissanzeiger scharf gestellt.Also los und zweite Rute zusammenbauen und bestücken. Als ich gerade den Pop Up aus der Dipflasche gezogen habe und selbige wieder fest verschaubt hatte, meldete mein Bissanzeiger sich mit nem einzelen Piepser.
Das Adrenalin schoß hoch, aber der Swinger machte keine Bewegung und der Bissanzeiger blieb auch stumm, ein paar Sekunden später wieder ein einzelner Pieps, alles klar Schnurschwimmer|uhoh: Doch aufeinmal ging der Bissanzeiger zu nem Dauerton über und es wurde Schnur genommen. Ich muß erwähnen das ich schon ewig Carpsounder mit dem Rad als Auslöser habe, somit geht da erst was wenn auch Schnur genommen wird
Goil, nicht mal die zweite Rute im Wasser gehabt und schon nen Biss und das ohne gefütter zu haben:vik:
Der Drill begann und der Fisch kam schnell in Ufernähe. Ein älterer Herr kam um mir zuzuschauen, bevor er aber zu nah kam hab ich ihn erst mal aufgeklärt das da meine Rute quer im Gras lag, Rutenbruch wär ziemlich bescheiden gewesen|rolleyes
Der Karpfen welchen ich jetzt als Schuppi ausmachen konnte hat sich am Ufer doch ordentlich gewehrt und die Landung zog sich noch etwas hin. Mittlerweile hat ne Mutter ihre drei Kinder aufmerksam gemacht das da ein Angler grad nen Fisch fängt und somit wurde aus einem dann fünf "Schaulustige".
Der Fisch wurde dann abgehakt und erstmal im Karpfensack gehältert.
Als dann später meine Kumpels zum fischen eintrafen und ihre Ruten im Wasser hatte wurde mein Karpfen gewogen,fotografiert und ist dann leider ins Wasser gefallen|rolleyes
Das sollte die einzige aktivät bei dann letztlich 6 Ruten gewesen sein#c
Trotzdem hab ich mich gefreut wie Sau, vorallem da es mein erster Versuch mit  Pop up war:vik:

Gewicht 7,7kg, gemessen hab ich ihn nicht.


----------



## Steffen90 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

schöne fische! glückwunsch.

sooo heute hat derjenige der laut euch alles falsch macht auch einen fisch nach ner echten schlammschlacht fangen können.
der gute hatte sich in irgend einem hinderniss unter wasser festgesetzt doch ich konnte ihn mit hilfe eines angelkumpels (danke dafür nochmal!) befreien.
war ein spiegler mit recht wildem schuppenbild.
gewicht 13 pfund. 
auf boilie! mais wollten sie nicht.
den rest der nacht ging nichts. bis auf reiherenten.... ca. 40-50 stück waren unterwegs.


----------



## me_fo (4. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri Heil!

Ich konnte dieses WE nur einen kleinen Spiegler verhaften, auf Pop Up. Und das kurz vorm Einpacken um 16.00 Uhr. In der Nacht ging wieder gar nichts.

Grüße


----------



## Brucky86 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Servus,

hab von 20.03 auf 21.03 mein Glück probiert und gleich 2 makellose Karpfen fangen können 

anbei die Bilder 

PS: 
Spiegler 13 Pfund, gebissen um 23:50 Uhr
Schuppi 16 Pfund, gebissen um 04:20 Uhr 

gruß an alle!


----------



## Schneidy (4. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So konnte am Wochende auch wieder einen zum Landgang überreden
Leider hat sich ein anderer im Baum festgesetzt und zwei andere ausgeschlitzt

83cm und gute 15 Pfd.





PS: Danke an Chris fürs Keschern und die Bilder
lass den Kopf net hängen es klappt auch bald bei dir


----------



## colognecarp (4. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ast rein, Brassen mit einem Gesammtgewischt von 30 kg gefangen in 5 Tagen :q


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ich hab am samstag 2 karpfen gefangen 
einen auf einen snowman (18mm Scoberry Boilie + 12mm Scoberry Pop Up)
und den anderen auf 3 Kunstmaiskörner die haben auch auftrip so sieht das wie eine Mais Pop Up Kette aus


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so bin auch mal wieder daheim,erstmal perti an alle.

da ich dieses we arbeiten musste(vereinsheim kochen getränke ausschänken blieb nicht viel angelzeit.



also wurde die zeit sin voll genutzt mit plätze lokalesieren, da mein platzt beschränkt war (vor dem vereinsheim) endschied ich mich für den flachen bereich am ufer 0,50-1m wassertiefe.

der angelplatzt im flach bereich ist verschlamt, nur einige  harte stellen(fischte voll im schlamm) , köder waren penny bolies in 28,20mm

also samstag morgen um 10 uhr auf gebaut und ruten rein,3kg mais drauf und warten.

nach 10min ungefähr der erste fisch, kein riese aber fisch  ca 10pf und so ging es im fast 30min takt.

um 13 uhr kammen die ruten raus,da ich essen u.s.w vorbereiten musste

 ich konnte  an diesem tag 6 fische fangen, ich verzichtete grösstenteils auf bilder( war mir zu stressig).

ich fischte  nachts  dan weiter von 3uhr  aber ohne grösseren aktionen, ab morgens um 6 uhr gings ab ich hatte 7 fische bis um 9 uhr danach war wieder dienst angesagt.






dieser hier war ein richtiger kämpfer, eben ein wildkarpfen








da  ein fisch sich festsetzte(steine im wasser musste ich rein),leider befreite sich der spiegler kurtz bevor der kescher unter ihm war.

da ich schon im kalten wasser war, legte ich die rute natürlich per hand 

dan  ab 

dabei fing ich diesen 










nach wenig schlaf wurde ich von ihm hier geweckt










im grossen und ganzem war ich zufrieden, meine tacktik ging mal wieder auf.
 nur fehlen dieses jahr noch die fische ab 10kg +, sie laufen komischerweise überhaupt nicht


----------



## Veit (5. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich kann mich selbst nicht mehr erinnern, wann ich das letztes Mal gezielt auf Karpfen geangelt habe. Zwei oder sogar drei Jahre muss es auf jeden Fall her sein. #c
Der zeitige Frühling und die Raubfischschonzeit boten nun Gelegenheit, mal zu versuchen ob ich es noch kann. Immerhin war der Karpfen früher mal mein Lieblingsfisch. |rolleyes
Ganz schön unverschämt, nach der langen Pause nun gleich auf einen großen Fisch zu spekulieren, was?! 
Aber wie dem auch sei. Nachdem ich zwei Tage vorgefüttert hatte, wollte ich nun die "Ernte" einfahren.
Der Wecker riss mich zeitig aus dem Schlaf. Das Tackle war schon gepackt. Noch ein Kaffee dann ging es los. 
Am Platz angekommen fütterte ich zunächst nochmal sparsam an und warf dann die beiden mit Frolic beköderten, ganz einfach gehaltenen Festbleimontagen ins Saalewasser. Ich saß und saß, doch nichts rührte sich. Nunja, als Spinnfischer wird man schneller ungeduldig. Dabei war gerade mal eine Stunde vergangen. 
Trotzdem war ich schon etwas gefrustet, dass sich nicht mal eine Brasse oder ein Döbel für meinen Köder interessierten und schaute mir im IPhone schon den Anfahrtsweg zu einem See an, wo ich es auch demnächst mal auf Karpfen probieren wollte, wenn an der Saale nix geht. 
Dann wurde die trügerische Ruhe durch das Aufheulen meines Billig-Bissanzeigers von Lidl unterbrochen. Die Schnur lief vom Freilauf und nach dem Anhieb verneigte sich die Rute artig. Im Übrigen nur eine billige 2,70 m-Spinnrute, die ich mir fürs Aalangeln an stark bewachsenen Stellen gekauft hatte. Mein Karpfentackle von früher hab ich schon lange verkauft.
Doch zurück zum Drill: Die erste lange Flucht, wie man sie von großen Karpfen kennt, blieb aus, doch für einen Döbel war der Fisch dann auch wieder zu kräftig. Ab und an wurden mal ein paar Meter Schnur von der Bremse gezogen, spektakulär war der Kampf allerdings nicht, so dass ich mit einem bestenfalls mittleren Karpfen rechnete. Wie man sich bei dem noch sehr kalten Wasser doch täuschen kann. Als der Fisch an der Oberfläche auftauchte, sah ich dass der in einer höheren Liga spielte.




Es ging nichts mehr schief, auch wenn die Landung mit dem viel zu kleinen Kescher nicht ohne war. Meinen alten hatte ich im letzten Winter leider am Wasser liegenlassen. #q
Die letzten Fluchten wurden ausgebremst und dann lag ein wunderschöner Saalekarpfen vor mir. :k Mit 85 cm der größte Schuppi, den ich bis heute gefangen habe und auch nur 5 cm am Spiegler-PB vorbei.




Ein Waage hab ich als Eigentlich-Nicht-Mehr-Karpfenangler natürlich nicht, aber schwer war der Moosrücken auf jeden Fall und darf natürlich in Zukunft auch noch schwerer werden. 




Die Session war perfekt, denn mit so einem herrlichen Fisch hab ich wirklich nicht gerechnet. Da war es dann auch zu verschmerzen, dass ein weiterer guter Run, den es in den folgenden zwei Stunden noch gab, nicht verwertet werden konnte.
Für mich wars ein perfekter Karpfenansitz, der Lust auf mehr gemacht hat. Immerhin weiß ich jetzt, dass ichs noch kann. #a


----------



## Udo561 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi,
hatte heute früh auch wieder 2 karpfen am Haken ,
einmal einen 6 Pfünder und einen etwas größeren.
Bisse kamen an beiden ruten fast gleichzeitig :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Nico HB (5. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hey Ho

Sind auch von Samstag bis heute draußen gewesen, konnten zwei fische und zwei Reierenten landen


----------



## Schneidy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri all den Fängern.Sind schöne Fische bei#r

Nachdem ich gestern ne Nacht am Kanal war und dort rein garnix ging hat es mich heut wieder an mein lieblings Altwasser gezogen.
Und wer sags es hat geklappt

77cm und 19 Pfd.




76cm und auch 19 Pfd.




Nen Spezel von mir hat noch ein wunderschönen Schuppi mit 15 Pfd gefangen

PS: Wieder dank an Chris fürs Keschern und Bilder machen
Nächstes mal bist du dran


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

erstmal petri an euch

so da das wetter bombe war ,und ich endlich mal wieder um 17 uhr aus hatte gings bissl ans wasser.

gefischt wurde wieder am selben platzt flachwasser mit schlammboden.

die ruten lagen genau um 18 uhr drausen, um 18 30 uhr voll rund  auf penny baits 20mm dabei kamm dieser hier 








 20min später wieder voll run und wieder auf penny,einer meiner 6 zielfische 2011










zur zeit läufst mal wieder nicht schlecht,  2 stunden fischen 2 fische.


----------



## Berggeist69 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich war von Di. bis heute an unserem 25ha großen Vereinssee! Das Ergebnis war sehr gut: 7 Karpfen zwischen 8 und 11kg, zwei Waller von 60cm und 1,10m und einen stattlichen Brassen! Hat alles auf Boilies gebissen in einer Tiefe von 3,60m und einer Wassertemperatur von 12 Grad!
LG Günter


----------



## cipro2003 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich konnte letztes Wochenende auch wieder einen Karpfen 
zum Landgang überreden!
Momentan scheinen überwiegend die kleineren 
unterwegs zu sein!
Einen Brassen mit Laichausschlag hatte ich auch noch!
Gruß Frank


----------



## Marc 24 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hey,
Ich konnte heute Nacht um 2 Uhr meinen ersten Karpfen 2011 überlisten, die Größe spielt bekanntlich nicht die große Rolle, aber etwas größer darf der nächste doch sein :q. Er hat übrigens im flachesten Bereich gebissen, in 1m Tiefe. Die zweite und dritte Rute lagen auf 2m und die vierte auf 3m.

Sonntag gehts wieder für ne Nacht raus, vielleicht wirds da besser.

Gruß Marc


----------



## snorreausflake (8. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Freaky Friday|rolleyes

12 Uhr Feierabend:vik:
Über die Straße zu meinem Vater und mein dort gebunkertes Angelzeug in´s Auto,schnell umgezogen ( alles schon mitgenommen) und dann noch schnell ein Stück Leberkäs (auch noch das Endstück:k) einverleibt.
So gestärkt gings an den paar Minuten entfernten See.
Das Zeug an den Platz geschleppt und gemütlich aufgebaut.
Erste Rute fertig gemacht und kurz vor dem Totholz abgelegt.
Zweite Rute in die Hand um die fertig zu machen doch schon läuft die erste ab|bigeyes 
Geil, das waren keine 10 Minuten#6
Zum Vorschein kam ein schöner Schuppi der 5 Kilo auf die Waage brachte. Fisch versorgt und schnell die Rute wieder an Platz, zweite Rute wieder in die Hand damit die dann auch mal endlich ins Wasser kommt. Schon wieder Biss auf der 1.|bigeyes gibt´s doch net!!!! Leider steigt mir kurz vor der Landung der Karpfen aus das er sich an nem Ast der in der SChnur hing aushebeln konnte, war übrigens kleiner wie der erste.
Also nochmal rausgeschmissen,Backlead eingehängt und dann...........................
Da ist schon wieder einer dran!!!!!!!!!
Ich hatte nichtmal Zeit die Rute abzulegen.
Der Fisch entuppte sich als wirklich kleiner Spiegler, ich glaub das war der kleinste Karpfen den ich je gefangen hatte.
Also zum 4. mal die Rute an Platz und endlich war Ruhe eingekehrt sodas ich auch die zweite Rute andlich ablegen konnte.
Ich genoss die Sonne, mein Bierle und lauschte der Musi aus meinem Handy als mich irgendwann die rechte Rute wieder aus meinen Tagträumen riss.
Der Fisch entputte sich als Spiegler der kaum flüchtete sonder sich die ganze Zeit nur reingehängt hat,allerdings hat er dann am Ufer Rabatz gemacht,ist durch die SChnur der anderen Rute und auch noch durch die des Backleads. Bei der Aktion hab ich dann das Backlead irgendwie verloren.
Die Rute wurde wieder abgelegt und jetzt tat sich ne ganze Zeit nix, bis dann der Bissanzeiger der linken Rute zweimal piepte. Hm Fehlalarm|kopfkrat doch ein paar Minuten später gabs ne schönen Vollrun auf der Rute. Der Fisch zog sofort ins Holz und hat sich dort festgesetzt sodas er dann irgendwann abgerissen ist:c 
Leider tat sich dann nix mehr und ich beschloss um 19 Uhr einzupacken.

Gefangen wurden alle Fische auf gedippte Pop Ups mit Kunstmais an nem nicht gefütterten Platz|rolleyes
Nächste Woche will ich allerdings mal nen Platz zwei drei Tage vorher anfüttern, mal schauen ob die Fische dann größer werden.

Bilder gibt´s keine, da ja wohl jeder weiß wie 10 Pfünder und kleinere aussehen 


P.S.: den ersten Sonnenbrand des Jahres hab ich auch mitgebracht.

P.P.S.: wärmir die Story vor ner Woche passiert, hätten alle gedacht ich schick sie in April.


----------



## Anglervamp (9. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo leutz, ich habe meinen 1. Karpfen am 07.04.2011 gefangen. Das ist mein erster Karpfen über haupt, war Richtig happy hatte schon garnicht mehr mit einem Fang gerechnet. Das war so ca um 14.30 in Stolberg am Glashütterweiher. Wassertemperatur kann ich nicht bestimmen, war so ca. auf 3 Meter tiefe mit Grundmontage auf Boilie, den ich etwas mit Orange Aroma bearbeitet habe...grins
Naja wünsche allen noch Petry heil.... ich werde jetzt weiter auf Carps gehen, mich hats gepackt...lach


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin alle zusammen und an alle ein dickes Petri ! =) 
ich war auch von freitag los bis heute und hab recht gut gefangen =)
3 Karpfen sind es geworden  1ner hat auf 3 Plastikmaiskörner gebissen und die andere beiden auf einen 18mm Scoberry Sinker + 12mm Scoberry Pop Up von SuccessfulBaits


----------



## Veit (10. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Konnte heute früh einen schönen Saalekarpfen von 78 cm mit Frolic überlisten.


----------



## Eruzione (10. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Servus,

nachdem ich die letzten male nur am blanken war, konnte ich heut nacht meine ersten Karpfen dieses jahr auf die matte legen. tatort war ein kleiner Teich bei riesa.
da  im märz dort auch nach längerem ansitzen nichts (gar nichts) ging, hab  ich mich gestern nachmittag kurzzeitig zu nem one-night-stand  entschlossen - es sollte belohnt werden...

angekommen am wasser  bließ der wind recht heftig aus nord-west. da ich mich dort inzwischen  recht gut auskenne, beschloss ich, eine rute recht flach ans schilf, die  andere eher tief zu fischen. beide beködert mit self-Made  fischboilies 16er. einer gesoakt, der andere blank... ein wenig  groundbait und paar murmeln gefüttert - und ... wieder nichts???

in der nacht war es dann soweit bei 2° null wind und ab 01.30 bekam ich dann nun endlich aktion...

um  jetzt bissl zu kürzen... 3 fische 7,14 und 19 pfund waren das ergebnis.  also auch wenn es mit meinem märzkarpfen nichts wurde - umso  glücklicher falle ich jetzt beim formel 1 gucken auf die couch - so kann  es weiter gehen...

euch nen schönen sonntag


----------



## Koalano1 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@ Snorre
Schöner Bericht!

@ Veit
Auch ein sehr schöner Fisch!
Aber so langsam wird´s Zeit für nen größeren Kescher, ne:q

Ich war auch am Wochenende am See um den ersten Karpfenansitz in dieser Saison zu starten.
Und bei mir lief es erst auch noch nicht so wirklich rund, denn nachdem alles aufgebaut war, müsste ich mit schrecken feststellen, dass ich fast alles an essen und tinken in einer Tasche vergessen hatte#q
lediglich Bier und Kekse hatte ich|supergri

Dank eines Kollegen bin ich dann noch an Pizza und unalkoholische Getränke gekommen.
Aber es ging so bescheiden weiter, denn der erste Fisch verabschiedete sich kurz vor dem Ufer im Busch...
Nach langem warten gab´s nen Fallbiss, aber auch dieser konnte sich nach 30sek ins Kraut retten.
Ihr könnt euch bestimmt vorstellen, wie man sich dann fühlt...
Aaaaaaber, danach hat sich das Blatt gewendet und ich konnte die nächsten fünf Bisse landen, juhuu! 
Keine Riesen, bis 13pfd.
Aber es hat richtig gut getan!!!

Hier noch ein paar Bilder
http://img193.*ih.us/img193/9379/img1865a.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


http://img838.*ih.us/img838/2826/img1880r.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


Und noch ein "leicht" bearbeitetes Bild, das es eigentlich für die tonne war.
http://img848.*ih.us/img848/2069/img1886g.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us



Tschöööö#h


----------



## me_fo (11. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin moin!

In der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag ging gar nichts. 16 Stunden absolute Ruhe, bis auf Spaziergänger und Nachtwandler!
Dann auf einmal konnte ich am Sonntagvormittag 3 kleine Karpfen fangen, alle bis knapp 4 Kg und innerhalb einer 3/4 Stunde. 
Das war schon lustig, nach dem ersten Fisch und während ich mit der Futterrakete nachfütterte kam schon der nächste Biss. Und als ich die Rute, nach Nr.2, abgelegt hatte und mich umdrehte kam Biss Nr.3.

Den 4ten und größten von den Kleinen fing ich dann 2 Stunden später. Auch diese Rute hatte ich gerade ausgelegt und mich wieder hingesetzt. Genau über dem Schnurrverlauf, in ca. 20 Metern Entfernung, war ein Haubentaucher zu Gange. Er tauchte ab und ich dachte noch: "na toll, gleich piep es und er hängt fest". In dem Moment schrillte tatsächlich der Bissanzeiger! Mein Gedanke: "habe ich mir doch gleich gedacht"! 2 Sekunden später tauchte er wieder auf und dümpelte auf der Wasseroberfläche. Mein Bissanzeiger lief jedoch weiter. Also schnell an die Rute und .... der HT dümpelte immer noch genau über der Schnurr, was soll´s, dann wird er eben zweigeteilt. Am Ende lief doch noch alles glatt und wir hatten beide Glück! 

Ach ja, alle Karpfen bissen auf 14er selfmade Boilies (fischig, süß und mit Scopex abgerundet). Auf Tigernuss und Hartmais lief nichts.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Marc 24 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Alles super Fänge, freut mich dass es nun "schon" so gut aussieht #6. 
Nachdem ich am vergangenen Freitag mit einem kleinen Schuppi meine Saison 2011 eröffnen konnte, gings gestern gegen Abend erneut los bis heute Vormittag. Dieses Mal jedoch an ein Gewässer, an dem es ziemlich große Karpfen gibt, welche allerdings nicht so leicht zu fangen sind. Gerade ich habe an diesem Gewässer immer Pech gehabt. Es fing 2007 an, als ich dort als Karpfenneuling mit meinem Vater gleich an diesem Altarm einen Karpfenbiss bekam, diesen jedoch leider schnell verlor. Einen Monat später genau dasselbe, mein Vater und ich am Wasser und wieder einen Biss, wieder ausgeschlitzt #d. Darauf folgten 7 Nachtsessions  verteilt auf 3 Jahre, immer ohne Erfolg. Es war einfach hoffnungslos verloren, und dabei fingen andere Karpfenangler öfters Karpfen, sogar sehr große. 
Gestern Abend gings dann erneut los, wieder mit dem Gedanken, dass es doch nichts bringen würde. Wie erwartet ging den Abend und die gesamte Nacht nichts. Heute morgen bin ich gegen 6 Uhr aufgewacht und war schon wieder gefrustet, wieder keiner von diesen "verdammten" Karpfen. Ich legte mich wieder hin und keine halbe Stunde später: Pieeeeeeeeeeep!
"Was?", dachte ich und konnte diesen Ton an diesem Gewässer gar nicht fassen. So schnell wie heute morgen war ich noch nie an meiner Rute. Ich merkte sofort, dass es nicht wieder einer von den kleinen Karpfen ist, dafür waren die Schläge einfach zu stark. Der Fisch hatte enorme Kraft. Ein paar Mal dachte ich, dass ich ihn endlich müde gemacht hätte, aber er kämpfte weiter. Nach einer viertel Stunde konnte ich den Karpfen endlich in den Kescher lenken, es war vollbracht, MEIN Karpfen und gleich so ein guter. Einfach fantastisch und ich sitze hier draußen am Laptop in der Sonne und kann mein Glück noch immer nicht fassen. Ich habe schon so einige Karpfen gefangen, aber in diesem Gewässer ist es für mich einfach was ganz besonderes. Der Spiegler wird mir immer im Gedächtnis bleiben. Damit ist schon eines meiner zwei Ziele für das Jahr 2011 erreicht, ein Karpfen aus genau DIESEM Gewässer. Mal sehen, wann dann das zweite Ziel, ein 30er, erreicht wird. Dieser hatte übrigens 28 Pfund.

Viel Glück allen weiterhin,
wünscht ein glücklicher Marc


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

erstam petri an alle echt schöne fische wieder dabei 

ich konnte leider nur dieses we mal wieder für ein paar stunden fischen3-4stunden.

gefischt wurde im flachwasser 0,50-1m köder waren  penny baits in 28mm

gefangen hab ich 12 fische ,hab aber nur ein paar bilder gemacht.






ziel fisch nr 2 2011





seite 1






seite 2







einfach geiles schuppen bild, konnte jetzt an in einer woche 3 voll beschupten spiegler fangen 


nächstes we gehts endlich wieder , richtig fischen an meinen paradies see mal sehn obs da genauso gut läuft


----------



## martinspro (12. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So war Sonntag auch mal los  und gehen 10 uhr ging mir ein schöner spiegler an die angel !

http://img59.*ih.us/img59/4086/bev100420110021.jpg


----------



## Acharaigas (12. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

heute im rhein auf dosenmais. selbstverständlich zurückgesetzt.

83 cm... gewicht unbekannt, hatte weder wiegenetz noch waage dabei.

sorry fürs unkenntlichmachen des fotos, aber will gewisse leute von der stelle fern halten.


----------



## GuidoOo (12. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Den gabs gestern!
Hab keine Ahnung wie groß, oder gar wie schwer...
Fakt ist, dass er fast so dick wie hoch war, was man auf dem Bild leider nicht sieht. Kleiner Moppel mit komischer Haut 
http://img845.*ih.us/img845/1/img0041y.jpg
Greetz!


----------



## jan_carp (16. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Fangmeldung
Karpfen,
Hausgewässer ,
9.4.11,
ostwind,
wassertemperatur ca.6-8 graad (geschätzt),
8 Pfund
Schuppenkarpfen.
Mfg jan


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (16. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hey Leute derhier ist von Gestern, gefangen um ca 18.30Uhr auf nen Schneemann (sinkender:Matze Koch Edition TS Erdbeere-Nuss und pop up war ein dynamite-baits fluro pop up in lila).Länge war 58cm gewogen haben wir ihn nicht.
klick:
http://www.bilder-speicher.de/11041621169432.gratis-foto-hosting-page.html


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

zuerst wollte ich erst sonntag raus aber bin doch jetzt rausgefahren =) 
und bleibe bis montag 

grad der erste run auf Scoberry Boilie von Successful Baits ein kleiner 5 pfd spiegler =)

ich fische mit 2 ruten eine auf scoberry bodenköder und die andere mit monster carb boilie auch bodenköder =)
mal gucken was noch geht =)


----------



## Junior* (17. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

War dieses WE auch mal von Donnerstag bis Sonntag an meinen Hausgewässern zum Karpfenageln.
So gegen 5 Uhr morgens bekam ich den ersten Run in dieser nacht
nach geschätzten 10 min Drill konnte ich einen schönen 20 pfund Schuppi vor der Kamera präsentierten. In der Session konnte ich insgesamt noch 3 kleinere Spiegler Drillen die aber noch nicht Kamera reif waren 

Hier das bild zum 20 Pfünder.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So erstmal allen ein perti

  Bin auch wieder da von meiner ersten sitzung in bayern J.


http://up.picr.de/6857760rba.jpg








  Als ich am see an kam war das wasser  klocken klar,


  also musste  ein plan her also weit draußen fischen + back leads .
  die 2 rute wurde im wurfsektor gefischt70m

  also wurden die plätze  gefütter je 5kg hartmais pro platzt,als köder diente ein  28mm penny bait.

  Gefischt wurde auf ca 150m in 4 m wasser tiefe, untergrund kiesig/steinig


  Die rute lag keine stunde drausen als der erste fisch ablief.

http://up.picr.de/6857618sdq.jpg








  also wieder raus gerudert neu abgelegt, 2 stunden später wieder voll run 









  also wieder raus die rute, und nach gefüttert ca 3kg mais. Ne stunde später war dieser hier am band







  ich beschloss die rute nur noch zu werfen,die nacht blieb ohne erfolg danach.


  Morgens  so um 5 uhr wurde die rute wieder raus geschleppt, und gefüttert
   Keine  stunde später voll run.






  was am platzt abging kann man sich nicht vorstellen fische sprangen im 30min takt auf dem platzt.


  So langsam gings futter aus  und ich hatte fast noch nen tag, also weniger fütetrn,die rute wurde wieder neu ausgelegt.



  Nach ca 1,5 stunden wieder voll run wieder drausen,ein wunder schöner fisch.








  also wieder aus rudern ablegen ,nach ca 2 stunden voll run,da mein bruder mit war und noch keine aktion hatte durfte er diesen fisch drillen und sein nennen.






  Nach den vielen drills u.s.w beschlossen wir zu feedern , und ein bissl zu räuchern stecks,hüner flügele














  da ich nimmer viel mais hate ca 1kg legte ich die rute um ca 17 uhr neu aus , um ca 18 uhr wieder biss wieder drausen.







  also wieder raus gelegt die rute ,aber ohne futter ende vom lied warich blankte von sa auf heute durch.




  Insgesamt hab ich 15+ kg mais und 1kg bolies verbraucht, im sommer  wird das fütter deutlich höher ausfallen.


als höhe punkt durfte ich heute , live glass aale besetzten  sowas sieht man nicht alle tage.









  Über ostern geht’s an hopfensee zu bordy algäucarp,fassl,martl.

   mal sehn was mich da so erwartet bis da hin krume ruten


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So ihr wollt fotos, ihr bekommt fotos 
An die erfahrenen karpfenangler unter euch jedoch noch eine frage: Schätzt ihr ihn auch auf 45 pfd also kann ich meiner Waage vertrauen oder nicht?


----------



## Veit (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

2 Saalecarps mit 64 und 67 cm von heute morgen, gefangen auf Frolic:


----------



## yassin (19. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

http://img156.*ih.us/img156/4716/001cvb.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Die anderen hab ich auf der Kamera vom Freund.


----------



## mini_bulli (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Heute Nachmittag beim "sonnenbaden" erwischt |supergri


----------



## WallerChris (30. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So hier die Fotos vom letzten WE und von heute...




Hier mein erster Karpfen auf der Stippe..












Hier ist meinige mit nem schönen Schuppi












Hier mal ein netter Beifang auf der Stippe.

PS: Ich weis das ne Abhakmatte besser fürn Fisch währe, jedoch da sie nicht Pflicht dort ist hab ich nicht daran gedacht.
PPS: Datum und Uhrzeit wahren leider nicht eingestellt


----------



## WallerChris (30. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So und nun von heute..




Dieser schöne Spiegler würde von Meiniger gefangen (ca. 7,5kg).




Dieser Spiegler wog ebenfalls ca 7,5kg und wurde von mir überlistet.




Und hier noch einer, welcher beim Zampacken gebissen hatte.

mfg Chris


----------



## Jagst-Carp (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Anhang anzeigen 160508


Anhang anzeigen 160509

	

		
			
		

		
	
Hallo
so war auch mal am Wasser und hab versucht mal ein paar Carps auf die Matte zu legen.............ernüchternd war jedoch das absolut nix ging?? Beim versuchen blieb es allerdings auch.......3Tage ohne einen einzigen Run,Platzwechsel schien auch nix zu sein da andere Carphunter auch nix an Haken bekamen ausser lange Gesichter.Aber aufgeben is nicht mein Ding.Am 4ten Tag morgens 9:30h Delkimalarm.......RUN??? oder doch wieder nur ein Schnurschwimmer??........ne die Schnur raste nur so von der Baitrunner4500........20-30Meter in wenigen Sekunden....die FOX-Rute vom Pod gerissen rummmmmmmmms Carp?? Jaaaaaaaaaa der Haken saß gut im Maul fest,ein besonderer Drill der Carp wollte nicht in meine Richtung(eher Richtung Seerosen)nach 10min jedoch lag er vor mir auf der Matte......... 26,23 pfd Carp war das ergebniss,es geht also doch... Ausdauer ist der beste Köder

Ergebniss:  1Carp 26,23 Spiegler
3Std später 1Carp 24,67 Schuppi


----------



## Koalano1 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin!
Manman, da sind wirklich klasse Fische gefangen worden!!
... da kann ich leider nicht mithalten 

Naja, zwar "nur" bis knapp 20pfd, aber es war trotzdem ein schöner Ansitz!

Hier mal ein paar Bilder

http://img600.*ih.us/img600/8957/img5766j.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img854.*ih.us/img854/6100/img5764u.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us 

http://img818.*ih.us/img818/5009/img1957j.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Eine Überraschung gab es auch noch, aber seht selbst#6

http://img717.*ih.us/img717/4705/img5770la.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Die Dame war knapp 80cm und dünn wie ein Schlauch, also war sie mit dem Laichen durch und bereit für das große Fressen. Natürlich durfte sie zurück und sich etwas ordentliches zum Abendbrot holen:q

http://img5.*ih.us/img5/8983/img5776d.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


Einen schönen 1. Mai Euch!


Grüße

Koala#h


----------



## Lil Torres (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> hallo jungs,
> 
> ich habe eine hammer session hinter mir.
> 
> ...


 
so, nun die versprochenen bilder...

1) 43 Pfund

2) 54 Pfund

3) 50 Pfund


----------



## Lil Torres (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@minne6

danke dir!!

auch letzte woche war ich wieder für zwei nächte am wasser...

trotz wechselhaftem wetter konnte ich 4 schöne fische auf die matte legen!!

hier die bilder:

1) 26 Pfund

2) 18 Pfund

3) 25 Pfund

4) 31 Pfund

an die, die auch noch erfolgreich waren... fettes petri!! #6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So endlich hab ich meine cam gefunden also gib es einen kleinen Bericht.
  Also am Donnerstag ging es über Ostern Richtung  Allgäu, um ein paar Tage mit  ,,Bordy Allgäucarp“ zu fischen.
  Am See angekommen, wurde ausgeladen und aufgebaut und die Eisen ausgeworfen.
  [FONT=&quot][/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















  Wie erwartet ging die erste Nacht nix ,als wir das Boot holten am nächsten Tag ging es ans loten, füttern und die geile Kulisee wurde genossen. 





























Ich beschloss meine Ruten an die Seerosenkante ca. 1,80m tiefe zu werfen, die 2te auf 115m mit einer tiefe von 3m mit dem Boot auf den Spod zu bringen (laut gps).
  Gefüttert wurde pro platzt ca. 5kg Mais, Tigernüsse Boilies, 

  als haken Köder  fischte ich penny boilies /proline annanas(popup)





die 2te  Rute wurde mit einem pop up von proline cocosnuss milch beködert.
  Gegen 20uhr der erste biss auf der linken Rute (Seerosenkante) vollrun... geil.. Stiefel an und ab ins Wasser mit mir.



















  Nach ca. 10min lag ein geiler 22pf schwerer Grasser auf der Matte, Ruten wieder rein und neu Futter aufgelegt.











  Ich hatte an diesem Abend noch ein paar Fehlbisse alles Grasser, leider kam eine Kontrolle und ich war gezwungen die Ruten raus  zu holen.
  Am nächsten morgen wurde die 2 Boje raus geholt, und auch an die Seerosenkante gelegt die Fische waren jetzt da.











Man konnte den Grasser zu schauen beim fressen.
  Also wurde die Futtermenge  erhöht,  gegen Abend gab es einen Fallbiss also an die Rute ....Anschlag.... Fisch sitzt perfekt wieder in die Stiefel rein und drillen.


Nach ca. 10min lag er vor mir 25pf Grasser nur endgeil, da es meine letzte Nacht war setzte ich  alles auf eine Karte das gesamte Futter wurde rein gehauen  und ich fischte durch.











Um ca.  23 Uhr  endlich .....pip...... pip ....also ran an die Rute anhieb gesetzt Fisch war am Band ,also Stiefel an Kescher mit und ins Wasser das Ergebnis war ein ca. 70cm Grasser.







ich hatte in dieser Nacht ca. 10 kurze Grasser Attacken, mein Mädel war schon genervtJ ,da die Grasser voll da waren fütterte ich jetzt 5kg boilies großflächig an (Mais ,Tigernüsse waren alle)


Um ca. 6 Uhr pip.... pip.... pip....,raus anhieb gesetzt rein in die Stiefel und gedrillt nach ca. 10 min lag er vor mir ein wunder schöner Grasser mit 25pf.























  Also Rute  raus keine 15min später wieder biss anhieb sitzt, dieses mal war es ein ca.  60cm Grasser.
    Ich hatte noch danach 3 Attacken leider hingen sie nicht,  alles schöne hat sein ende deswegen packten  wir jetzt zusammen um  die Heimreise anzutreten.


Ich danke noch mal Allgäu - Carp für die Einladung 
   ich werde im Oktober wieder kommen. 
  [FONT=&quot]Bissl was zum See ,der See hat ca. 220ha und ist an der Tiefstenstelle 14m ziemlich viele seerosen, mega Schilffgürtel.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Cool1997 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Wann: Am 01.05.2011
Wo:  Bayern
Wer: Ich
Womit: Frolic Boilies
Größe: 78 cm    
Gewicht: 9 KG


----------



## maesox (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri allen Fängern  !!#h


Den hier gabs heute Morgen um 6 Uhr vor Beginn der Hecht-Spin-Session:


----------



## Udo561 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi,
heute vormittag mit meinem  Sohn unterwegs gewesen ,
das hier war der größte.
Gruß Udo


----------



## cipro2003 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo 
ich war auch für eine Nacht am Wasser!
Entgegen meiner Erwartungen an diesem Platz lief es doch
sehr gut!Ich konnte 2 Fische zum Landgang überreden!
Alte Bekannte Einen aus 2010 und den anderen vor zwei Wochen erst!
Mein Kollege fing auch noch nen schönen Schuppmann!

Allen Fängern ein dickes Petri,sind schöne Fische dabei!
Gruß Frank


----------



## Schneidy (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Konnte heut auch mal wieder nach 2 Wochen raus und um kurz vor 12 konnte ich nen 30 Pfünder mit 86cm Spiegler auf die Matte legen


----------



## angelverrückter96 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri an alle Fänger
ich hab auch noch was 
Hab am Samstag nen kleinen aber schönen Spiegler an der extrem feinen Posenrute gefangen. Der Drill war hammer D
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%3Ca%20target=%27_blank%27%20href=%27http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/197/img5536d.jpg/%27%3E%3Cimg%20src=%27http://img197.*ih.us/img197/6113/img5536d.th.jpg%27%20border=%270%27/%3E%3C/a%3E%20%20Uploaded%20with%20%3Ca%20target=%27_blank%27%20href=%27http://*ih.us%27%3EImageShack.us%3C/a%3E[IMG=http://img197.*ih.us/img197/6113/img5536d.jpg][/IMG]
Bild einfügen geht leider net -.-



http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/197/img5536d.jpg/


----------



## mrmayo (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hab gestern beim fischen mit der Winkelpicker nen schönen Spiegler von ca 6 Kg überlisten können 

Für euch Karpfenspezis sicher ein kleiner Fisch  aber ich als         "Allrounder" habe mich sehr gefreut :k

Lg Mayo!


----------



## Scarer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Am Wochenende endlich den ersten Karfen der Saison zum Landgang überreden können, einen schönen Schuppi mit 25Pf. und sage und schreibe einer Länge von "90cm".:k

So kanns weitergehen.

Petri


----------



## Steffen90 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

jetzt kann ich auch!
sind allerdings von vorletztem wochenende.
danke für die geilen bilder!


----------



## Marc 24 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Dann mal viel Erfolg makki . Ich war von gestern Abend bis heute morgen fischen. Ich wollte erst gar nicht mehr losziehen, weil ich das Auto (meines Vaters) nur so kurz haben konnte (ich musste heute morgen um halb 8 schon wieder zu Hause sein). Ich hab mich aber dennoch überwunden, nicht zuletzt deshalb, weil ich genau wusste, dass die Chancen gut stehen. So war es dann auch. Der erste Fisch, der dem Biss nach einem Brassen glich, war ein kleiner Wels von ca. 2kg, der auf einen Maisboilie (!) biss #c. Heute morgen um ca. 5 Uhr dann der ersehnte Vollrun. Da ich alle Ruten sehr nahe an Bäumen fischte, hab ich den Freilauf relativ hart eingestellt. Ich bin auch schnell aus dem Zelt "gekrabbelt", damit ich eher an der Rute als der Fisch unter den Bäumen ist. Aber natürlich war der Fisch schneller. Zunächst konnte ich zwar noch die Schläge in der Rute spüren, aber plötzlich war alles ruhig. "Mist, der hat sich komplett festgesetzt", dachte ich. Ich zog meine Schuhe aus und wollte etwas näher an den Baum herankommen (eigene Uferseite), jedoch war der Weg ziemlich matschig, was die Sache nicht gerade leichter machte. Außerdem kam man an den ganzen Gestrüpp & Co gar nicht vorbei, schon gar nicht mit einer Rute und einem Kescher in der Hand. Verzweifelt blieb ich an meinem Angelplatz und übte starken Druck mit der Rute aus. Irgendwie musste er doch zu lösen sein. Mein Wunsch ging in Erfüllung, plötzlich befand sich der  Fisch im Freiwasser. Dann ging der Drill aber auch erst richtig los. Aber mit gut eingestellter Kampfbremse natürlich kein Problem . Da lag er dann nach bestimmt 15min. Drill im Kescher, ein schöner Schuppi von knapp 23 Pfund. Das Bild ist leider etwas verschwommen (Selbstauslöser). Die Schuhe hatte ich mir auch gar nicht mehr angezogen :m.

Gruß Marc


----------



## barschkönig (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich war das Wochenende auch wieder los an einem neuen Gewässer für mich. Ich konnte immerhin einen kleinen Fisch fangen. 50cm und ca 6 pf.


----------



## dodo12 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich war auch los am Wochenende. 
Einmal 7kg und einmal 14Kg. 

http://img202.*ih.us/img202/6706/dscn1535y.jpg


 http://img217.*ih.us/img217/4797/dscn1539.jpg


 http://img228.*ih.us/img228/2087/dscn1540o.jpg


 http://img218.*ih.us/img218/3530/dscn1543b.jpg


 http://img194.*ih.us/img194/7687/dscn1545v.jpg


Grüße, Dominik |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## solifischer (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

*Trip vom 13. bis zum 15.05.2011*


*Freitag:*   Noch bei schönem Wetter hatten wir vor unser Tackle aufzubauen.  Schnell eine Karre geholt und das ganze Zeug zu unserem Platz gefahren. Die Fische waren sehr aktiv in jedem Baum oder Strauch platschte es. Vielleicht Laichzeit? Wir erhofften uns nicht allzu viel! Ruten raus,  noch kurz angefüttert und schon traf die Dämmerung ein. In der Nacht nur ein Biss aber dieser wurde von meinem Anglerfreund nicht verwandelt.

*Samstag:*  Nach einem  “ bisslosen“  Morgen, so ca. um 14 Uhr VOLLRUN an meiner Rute, nach hartem Drill ist der Fisch gelandet.  YES!  Ein 24 Pf. schwerer Spiegler.










 

  Nach mehreren kleinen Zupfern entschlossen wir uns wieder anzufüttern, schnell um den ca. 3 Hektar großen Weiher gegangen und angefüttert. Biep, Biep, Biep, der nächste Run, schnell an den Platz gesprintet und angehauen. Fisch sitzt! Nach ca. 5 minütigen Drill, von meinem Kumpel war der Fisch im Kescher. Ein wunderschöner 70cm großer Grasfisch mit 14 Pf.!





 


  Um ca. 20 Uhr wieder ein Biss an der Angel von meinem Anglerkollegen! Den 20 Pf. schweren Schuppenkarpfen auf die Abhackmatte und schnell ein Foto gemacht. 




 


  Ins Karpfen-Bivvy gegangen und erst einmal geschlafen. Der teils heftige Regen tropfte auf mein Zelt und schon kam der laute, grelle Ton aus meiner Funkbox, Schlappen an und raus. Fisch sitzt! Nach hartem Drill im Regen, war der 14 Pf.  schwere Schuppenkarpfen auf der Matte. 










 

  Sonntag:  Um 01:00 Uhr hörte ich wieder ein Piepsen! Schnell aus dem Zelt raus. Mein Freund war nicht zu sehen. „ Hau ahhhhhhhh“! , hörte ich, schnell die Angel in die Hand genommen. FISCH SITZT, schnell war der 13 Pf. Fisch im Kescher. 

  Die ganze Nacht regnete es weiter. In der Früh war es eiskalt, Ruten neu bestückt und raus damit. Um ca. 11 Uhr riss ein scheinbar „großer“ Fisch die Schnur von der Rolle, meines Kumpels. Anschlag der Fisch sitzt! Nach hartem Drill war der Fisch endlich gelandet.  Ein schöner Graskarpfen, von 18 Pf. kam zum Vorschein. 








  Wegen der kurzen Regenpause entschlossen wir uns zusammen zu packen. Doch unser Plan ging nicht auf, schon wieder regnete es in Strömen. Leider war das Zelt schon abgebaut. Schnell alles ins Auto eingeräumt und heim gefahren. Trotz des schlechten Wetters freuten wir uns über ein gelungenes Wochenende. 
  Ich hoffe euch hat mein erster, größerer Bericht gefallen.
  Also noch ein schönes Petri Heil und viel Glück!
  Solifischer


----------



## Udo561 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi,
von mir auch wieder was.
Gruß Udo


----------



## minne6 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

War letzte Woche nochmal los. Rute reingeworfen und schon ging es los.. Nach 5 Minuten ein 16er Spiegelkarpfen. 






Tagsüber ging überhaupt nichts  mehr. Um 21 Uhr ein full run... Schnell aus dem Zelt gestolpert und Anhieb............. Sauber, er sitzt. Aber was schaut da die ganze Zeit aus dem Wasser? Ein Entenkopf ? #c Da das Tier immer wieder schnur nehmen Konto und richtig Power hatte, dachte ich, dass da dennoch irgendwo ein Karpfen mit dran hängt. Aber es war nur die Ente, die sich in der Brust gehakt hatte und daher richtig abgehen konnte. Man hat die gezogen.. Um 5 Uhr dann der nächste Run.. Aber leider war beim Anhieb nichts mehr dran. Ich hatte mich schon sooo gefreut weil es so ein schöner Run war. Um 6 Uhr dann noch ein kleiner Satzer, der direkt wieder ins Wasser durfte. Am Freitag zieh ich wieder ans Wasser und hoffe den ein oder anderen Biss verwerten zu können.

Ente gut, alles gut


----------



## makki (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
ich konnte heute morgen um ca. 05:30 uhr meinen ersten karpfen dieses jahr fangen.

perfekt. 2. session dieses jahr an einem mir unbekannten see. gefangen auf maiskette.

lg
makki


----------



## makki (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
bei mir läufts jetzt ziemlich rund.
dienstag: 00:30: vollrun. leider zu spät an die rute gekommen. der fisch ist schon ins holz geflüchtet und hat sich befreien können.
01:00: zögerlicher biss. ergebnis: schuppenkarpfen mit 7 pfund.
04:30: vollrun. harter drill. ergebnis: mein neuer PB:m (ich weiß einige werden jetzt lachen, aber ich bin ja auch erst 14) ein spiegelkarpfen/ lederkarpfen mit 24,5 pfund.

mir hats sehr viel spaß gemacht.
lg
makki


----------



## Hechtmen71 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo!!! Petri@ All

vom letzten Samstag 
Ein anruf von meinen Kumpel Jens,er fragte mich,ob wir einen kleinen Ansitz auf Karpfen starten wollen. Gesagt und getan! Und schon ging es los! Die Ruten haben wir mit Schwimmbrot ausgelegt, da die Karpfen an der Oberfläche sehr aktiv waren. Nach kurzer Zeit bekamm ich auch schon den ersten der Biss eines Karpfen mit 70cm.






Und Jens hat noch ein drauf gelegt mit 80 cm






dann haben wir beschlossen den Tag zubeenden, Beim einpacken unserer Sachen bekam ich dann noch ein Biss,ein Karpfen auch wieder mit 70 cm






War ein schöner Angeltag mit schönen Fischen


----------



## karpfenmick (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo bei uns geht es auch ab. Die Karpfen haben bei uns schon vor 3 Wochen ihr Laichspektakel veranstaltet. Dickes Petri allen anderen schöne Fische sind dabei.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Brucky86 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Servus,

war gestern für ein paar Stunden am Wasser und hab in den ersten 2 Stunden gleich 2 schöne Schuppis landen können! 

anbei die Bilder


----------



## cipro2003 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo zusammen
Ich komme auch gerade wieder vom Wasser nach Hause und 
konnte 3 Runs verbuchen und 2 Fische davon
auch landen!
Petri den anderen Fängern!
Gruß Frank


----------



## makki (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
bei mir gings wieder rund. insgesamt hatten wir ca. 8 bisse,
konnten davon aber nur 2 fische landen. ich musste feststellen, dass es an der schlauch suf dem hakenschenkel lag. als ich den dann abmachte, hakte mein kollege sofort den fisch. 
der erste hat 17 pfund und der zweite hatte 13 pfund.
lg
makki:vik:


----------



## lsski (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich wollte meine Unterwasserkammera mal ausprobieren.
Hatter einen Karpfen ohne anfüttern in 10 Minuten am Band.
Danach noch ein Brassen.
Auch ohne große gegenwehr.

http://img69.*ih.us/img69/6498/momentaufnahme111052011.png

http://img64.*ih.us/img64/3163/momentaufnahme411052011.png



http://img849.*ih.us/img849/5615/momentaufnahme211052011.png


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

petri euch erstmal, 

dieses we gings nach baden-würtemberg  um mit nem bordy gemeinsam zum fischen.


am gewässer angekommen, kam boot ,echo zum einsatzt, das echo zeigte nix gutes 3m vom ufer 5m tief sonst 7m.

also wurde auf die andere seite gepadelt ca150m,endlich wasser tiefen von 1-3m.


die erste wurde auf 7,5m abgelegt
 mit einem proline cocousnus pop up

 die 2 auf 3m und 150m distanz mit tigernüssen.



der erste fisch ging auf proline,in 7,50 tiefe












dieser hier ging dismal mal  auf tigernüsse





und auch dieser konnte den tigers nicht wieder stehn







nächstes we gehts nur mal ne nacht raus,an meinen verkrauteten see


----------



## minne6 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Konnte am letzen Freitag und heute auch noch ein paar unserer Freunde zum Landgang überreden #6


----------



## Pat 79 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Servus an alle,
da waren ja schon einige schöne Fischies dabei. Petri dafür !

Nachdem bei mir es in letzter Zeit noch nicht ganz anlaufen will, nur kleinere Spiegler bis 5kg, konnte ich dann am Samstag einen schönen 95er Graser mit 13kg überlisten. 
Das ganze mit Schwimmbrot und 25er Mono. Konnte ihn zum Glück vom Kraut das in dem Gewässer reichlich vorkommt fernhalten.


----------



## noob4ever (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



lsski schrieb:


> Ich wollte meine Unterwasserkammera mal ausprobieren.
> Hatter einen Karpfen ohne anfüttern in 10 Minuten am Band.
> Danach noch ein Brassen.
> Auch ohne große gegenwehr.
> ...


schöne bilder


----------



## me_fo (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri allen Fängern!

Ich konnte heute Vormittag 2 Spiegler verhaften. Keine Großen, der erste hatte 5,3 Kg und der zweite 7,4 Kg.

Die Nacht zuvor ging gar nichts!?

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## makki (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

sorry ich hab mich wirklich vertippt. die hatte 6kg, d.h 12 pfund und 80 cm. trotzdem sah die extrem lang aus.
und es war ein weibchen!!! die erste in diesem jahr und abgelaicht hat sie auch schon wies aussieht. also jetzt fressen auch die weibchen.
lg
makki


----------



## makki (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
ich stell jetzt einfach mal das bild rein.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so war kurtz ne nacht am wasser, konnte 3 carps fangen.

mein platzt ist jetzt auf 5m2 kraut frei,jeden tag wurden 5kg mais gefüttert.

in 2 wochen werde ich wieder angreifen an dem pool


----------



## Neuling Angler (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

24 Pfund von letzter Woche 

Gruß, Daniel


----------



## Benny1982 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri an alle Fänger, wir waren am Wochenende auch draußen und es hat sich wieder mal gelohnt den Toten Gaul namens "Vereinssee" zu reiten.

Wir haben 4 Karpfen gefangen zwischen 18 und 35 Pfund.

Hier meiner mit 35 Pfund. #6


----------



## Steffen90 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

petri an alle fänger! schöne fische!#6
konnte auch freitag morgen und heute morgen je einen erwischen. beide pünktlich um halb 6 auf dem selben platz! hab ich sie wohl beim frühstück gestört:q


----------



## Lil Torres (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ich bin wieder zurück von meiner one night session und habe geblankt.

mein kumpel war erfolgreicher, und wie...

er konnte in der nacht einen schönen 43er auf die matte legen. endlich, nach langem warten... sein erster 40er!! die freude darüber war riesengroß, und so kann ich auch verschmerzen, dass bei mir dieses mal nichts lief.

und geteilte freude ist eben doppelte freude!! :vik:

an alle anderen, petri!!


----------



## me_fo (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin Moin!

Mein Spiegler von heute morgen hat gekämpft wie ein großer, ich hatte mir schon Hoffnungen gemacht auf jenseits der 20 Pfund.

Dann waren es aber nur 6,75 Kg, die aber jede Menge Spaß gemacht haben.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## dattelncarphunter (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

moin war letzte nacht wieder am kanal
ein 16 pfd schuppi und nen 24 pfd spiegler
checks nur leider immer noch nicht wie ich die bilder hier rein bekomm


----------



## dattelncarphunter (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so jetzt aber mal nen paarbilder der letzten sessions


----------



## dattelncarphunter (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

okay fangen wir mal an. der regen war mal wieder der bringer. leider habe ich die ersten zwei fische heute nacht im kraut verlohren. ein fisch konnte ich sehen und denke hatte so an die 25 pfd. schade . dann hatte ich das vergnügen nen krüppel 15 pfd spiegler zu fangen . um 10 uhr habe ich dann zusammengepackt und hörte ein geiles piepsen. vollrun.

nach nem guten drill landete ich nen guten fisch von 31pfd.

so hier die bilder! koch schnell  nen bissel mais ab und pack noch boilies ein. ab ans wasser bericht kommt morgen:m


----------



## dattelncarphunter (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

moin ja wie ist es gelaufen gesten und heute nacht.
die sonne schien und um 17.30 bis der erste mit 14 pfd . nicht groß aber dafür nen schöner sommerfisch. heute nacht um drei fing ich dann noch nen schönen (fast zeilenkarpfen) von 20pfd.drei stunden später habe ich leider nen guten fisch im kraut verlohren. dafür kam aber noch nen schönes schiff mit nem klasse namen vorbei

hier die  pics


----------



## Raubfischzahn (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen. 
Ich habe heute zum Herrentag mal meine Spinnrute zu Hause gelassen und gegen meine Karpfenrute getauscht. Ergebnis war ein schöner Spiegler aus meinem Hausfluss, der Saale.




#h


----------



## makki (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
heute morgen haben wir wieder zugeschlagen!
der erste hat knappe 12 pfund und der zweite knappe 14 pfund.
lg
makki:m


----------



## Der vom Dorf (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

mahlzeit

hier eine fangmeldung vom 01.06.11 20:45 uhr

nach ca. 1 stunde am wasser sollte es dann endlich soweit sein der 1 karpfen nach fast 2 jahren intensiv karpfenangeln.

grasskarpfen 97cm und 24pfd schwer auf knoblauch pop up:vik:


----------



## Brucky86 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Die Bilder kommen zwar reichlich spät, aber immerhin besser als garnicht ;-)

Gruß Brucky


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

bin auch wieder da 

haben einen kleinen karpfen auf Maiskette gefangen, einen guten Wels von 1.40m und 30 kg auf Halibut Boilie 20mm und 2 Störe auf Scoberry Boilie


----------



## barschkönig (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich war von Mittwoch bis heute draußen und konnte ein 10 pfünder viele satzer und gestern Abend meinen ersten Graser überhaupt landen:vik: 85cm bei 16 pfund:vik:


----------



## barschkönig (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So hier der Graser:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ertsmal petri an alle#6.

war von mittwoch bis heute am wasser,gefangen hab ich ca 20 karpfen, auf boilie lief nix egal welcher geschmack.

also musste ein plan her, gefischt wurde mit 2hartmais körnern und fluo pop mais und siehe da ich fing fische.










hier mal mein platzt


----------



## Lil Torres (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

petri leute, schöne fische dabei!! #6

ich war auch wieder erfolgreich...


----------



## Nico HB (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hy

Auch ich hab endlich mal wieder Zeit gehabt zum fischen.
Ergebnis ist ein 35Pfund schwerer Spiegler gewesen, welcher gleichzeitig mein neuer PB ist :vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

bin wieder da und habe nur ein kleinen karpfen von 1,5 kg gefangen auf mais


----------



## Brucky86 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

War gestern und vorgestern jeweils für 3 std am Wasser und konnte 3 Karpfen zum Landgang überreden 

anbei die Bilder


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ein graser mit 5kg auf eine hartmaiskette. 
drei karpfen, einen auf 12mm erdbeer pop up boilie, den anderen auf scoberry boilie und den letzten auf die hartmaiskette. 
1.karpfen = 6 kg 
2.karpfen = 7,5kg 
3.karpfen = 4 kg


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Letzte Nacht etwas Beifang beim Schleienangeln. Macht aber nix - werden geräuchert.
Der grösste ca. 70cm.






Click this bar to view the small image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## Harry84 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo Leute,

zunächst einmal wünsche ich allen, bereits Erfolgreichen dieses Jahr, ein dickes Petri! Es sind ja schon viele schöne Fische gefangen worden.

Wer meinen letzten Bericht hier gelesen hat, wird von diesem hoffentlich nicht allzu enttäuscht sein, denn um es mal vorweg zu nehmen, es war eine verdammt ruhige Zeit am Wasser, im Vergleich zu meiner letzten längeren Session im August. Jedoch sollten Ausdauer und Hartnäckigkeit am Ende doch noch belohnt werden…

Geplant war eine Woche fischen am selben See, wie beim letzten Mal. Bis ich allerdings von Freunden erfuhr, dass, wie an vielen anderen Gewässern der Region, der Wasserstand enorm hoch ist. Dazu kam noch die kurzfristige Absage dreier(!) Kumpels. Bei einem Treffen mit einem alten Angelfreund konnte ich dann aber ein neues interessantes Gewässer kennenlernen, in dem ich bis dahin noch nie gefischt hatte.  Die ehemalige Kiesgrube wurde schon viele Jahre mit Karpfen besetzt und der Angeldruck hält sich auf Grund der Unbekanntheit in Grenzen. Dazu kam, dass ein Boot, welches sehr viel Platz in der „Familienkutsche“ (immer noch A3) weggenommen hätte, nicht unbedingt Vorraussetzung zum erfolgreichen fischen war und eigentlich an diesem Gewässer ohnehin verboten war. Futter wurde kurzfristig wieder bei Imperial Baits geordert, 16er/20er Murmeln, Half‘n‘Half, Stickmix (Explosive Stickmix) und Pellets. Beim erfolglosen Anangeln der ehemaligen Vereinskollegen konnte ich das Gewässer zum ersten mal unter die Lupe nehmen. Als dann beim rumpirschen noch die ersten Karpfen gesichtet wurden, stand die Entscheidung fest...die schnappe ich mir! Bei einer späteren, abenteuerlichen  Umrundung des Sees (Steilufer hochkraxeln, über verschlammte Felder waten, durchs Buschwerk marschieren, etc. ) begutachtete ich potentielle Stellen und entschied mich für eine ruhige Nische im Schilfgürtel. Das Ufer der letzten Jahre stand hier unter Wasser und es roch förmlich nach Carps… Also rein mit den Leckerlies.

Mehr als einmal vorfüttern war leider nicht drin, zwei Tage später hieß es Zelt aufschlagen und für die kommenden 7 Tage häuslich einrichten. Die Wettervorhersage hatte ich genauestens studiert und nichts deutete diesmal auf einen Temperatursturz oder ähnliche unbeliebte „Immer Wenn Ich Angeln Gehe“-Phänomene hin. Im Gegenteil - der Wind sollte die kommenden Tage beständig aus Südost wehen (direkt auf meine Stelle) und ein Hoch mit leichter Bewölkung bis strahlenden Sonnenschein kündigte bestes Osterwetter an. 
Am ersten Tag wurde alles aufgebaut und die Ruten platziert. Eine direkt an der äußeren Schilfkante, ungefähr 5 m vom Ufer entfernt in ca. 3m Tiefe, quasi direkt neben dem ersten Schilfstängel. Die andere landete  bei 6m Wassertiefe, etwas hinter dem Schilf. Von nun an fütterte ich jeden Abend einen Mix aus den bereits genannten Boilis, Pellets, Stickmix und einer Dose Mais oder anderen Partikeln.

Der erste Besucher war eine ganz ordentliche Ringelnatter, die es sich zwischen den gekühlten Getränken gemütlich gemacht hatte. 






Bis auf wenige vereinzelte Fische, die ich in der Ferne rollen hörte, blieben aber die Bissanzeiger in der ersten Nacht ruhig. Für den zweiten Tag hatte sich ein Freund angekündigt. Aber auch die zwei zusätzlichen Boiliruten änderten nix an der Ruhe. So konnte man sich alte Angelgeschichten erzählen und gemütlich in der Vergangenheit schwelgen.







Der warme Wind peitschte auf das Ufer und die Fische zogen durchs Schilf. Aber es schien sich noch keiner, außer den Enten, für meine Köder zu interessieren. Jeden Morgen machte ich mich auf zu einer Erhöhung, von der aus man den kompletten See überblicken konnte. Davor lag ein großes Schilffeld, in dem sich Tag für Tag unsere Lieblinge tummelten. Aber von Laichspiel oder ähnlichem war nichts zu sehen. Alle trieben einfach faul in der Sonne durchs Schilf. Diesmal hatte ich keine 2 Wochen Zeit mich auf die Gegebenheiten einzustellen. Die Hälfte der Session war bereits rum als langsam aber sicher Zweifel aufkam. Neuer Spot? Single Hook Bait mit Fluo Pop Up im Nirgendwo platzieren? Oder sogar Moven? Nee! Ich blieb stur und ein Freund machte mir Mut:“Wirst schon sehen, mit dem Tief kommen die Fische…“. Sollte mir eine Wetteränderung doch noch Fische bescheren? Für den Nachmittag hatte sich wiedermal Besuch aus der Zivilisation angekündigt. Schön, wenn man bei seinem Hobby so tolle Unterstützung durch seine Familie erfahren kann. Denn ohne viel Aufwand, Zeit und vor allem einen verständnisvollen Partner wäre all dies nicht möglich. So kam es dass mein Sohn (10 Monate alt) mit Hilfe seiner Oma für die ersten Piepser am ach so interessanten Bissanzeiger sorgte...aber schnell hatte ich erkannt, dass es leider nicht der erhoffte Run war. Weiter vertieft ins Rig-basteln war ich mir fast sicher, das der, nur Sekunden darauf folgende Dauerton sicherlich ebenfalls durch meinen Kleinen verursacht wurde. Bei genauerem Hinsehen stellte sich jedoch heraus, dass der Swinger bereits hoch und runter wippte, vom raschen Schnurabzug des gehakten Fisches...Biss! Bei Tageslicht! Ich weiß nicht mehr wann mir das zuletzt passiert war. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass ich bisher fast ausschließlich Nachts gefangen habe. Jedenfalls konnte ich mein Glück kaum glauben, doch noch zu einem Fisch zu kommen. Am Ende des Drills konnte ich einen schönen Spiegler über die Maschen ziehen und mein Sohn, der Glücksbringer, kam gleich zu seinem zweiten Fischkontakt.







In der ersten bewölkten und nebligen Nacht schienen die Bewohner des Sees und der Umgebung einfach nicht zur Ruhe zu kommen. Und voller Spannung konnte ich von meiner Liege aus beobachten wie sich die Rüssler über meinen Futterplatz hermachten. Immer wenn sich mein Adrenalinspiegel kurz gesenkt hatte und ich fast wieder bereit war mich hinzulegen, wurde ich wieder, vom freudigen Rollen eines fressenden Karpfens, direkt über meinem Spot, nach oben gerissen. Die Spannung wuchs ins Unermessliche. Aber erst früh halb 5 kam endlich der ersehnte Run. Völlig übermüdet, da mich allerhand Getier, Geraschel und rollende Fische die halbe Nacht wach hielten, rannte ich zur Rute und nahm Kontakt zum Fisch auf. Dieser hatte bereits ordentlich Weg gemacht und war nun auch kaum noch um den Schilfgürtel herum in eine freie Stelle zu manövrieren.  Mit Glück war es mir gelungen, den entkräfteten Fisch möglichst nah am Ufer im Schilf festzusetzen. Daraufhin versuchte ich mit Wathose (eigentlich sinnlos, da Steilufer ;-) ) und Kescherstock den Fisch nach und nach vom Schilf zu befreien und Stück für Stück über den Kescher zu führen. Es dauerte etwa eine halbe Stunde bis ich einen ebenfalls völlig erschöpften, sehr kompakten, aber schönen Spiegler (hübsche Perlschuppen am Schwanz…) im Netz vor mir hatte. Yeeeaaahhh!!! Allein dafür hatte sich dieser Trip in meinen Augen schon gelohnt!







Ich habe in dieser Woche einige Angler kommen und gehen sehen. Tips konnten mir die wenigsten geben, da sie alle selber erfolglos blieben. Aber in einem waren sich alle einig, das dieses Gewässer sehr launisch ist und man selbst mit großem Aufwand erfolglos bleiben kann. Von Massenfängen oder wahren Sternstunden war also nicht auszugehen.
In den letzten beiden Tagen hatte ich noch 2 kleine Karpfen am Haken (einer fast so groß/klein wie die Plötzen, die ich nebenher auf Fliege fing ;-) ) und ich bin sicher, ich hätte weiter gefangen...unterm Strich bin ich aber mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden! Beim letzten mal hab ich mich beschwert, dass alle Fische Nachts gebissen haben und ich in 2 Wochen kaum geschlafen hab. Also will ich diesmal nicht schon wieder rum meckern, dass ich zu viel Schlaf gehabt hätte...war auch mal ganz angenehm ;-)







Bis zum nächsten mal. Viel Erfolg bis dahin!
Harry


----------



## Froscher (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Soo, bin auch wieder da von ner Kurzsession von Freitag auf Samstag.

Ergebnis:

1.Babyschuppi
2. 12 Pfd. Spiegler
3. 17Pfd. Spiegler
und last but not least hab ich noch meinen PB ein bisschen hochgeschraubt -> 28 Pfd. pures Wasserschwein 

Die Maple Cream und White Halibut Boilies von Successful-Baits scheinen sich ausgezahlt zu haben. 

Gruß und Tight Lines


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

War von Freitag bis Sonntag draußen. 
Konnte aber nicht wirklich Viel fangen ... 
Nur einen 8 ; 9 ; und 10 Pf Spiegler 
Wir haben extreme Probleme mit Satzern. Trotzdem haben wir richtig schöne Altbestände aber die gilt es herauszukitzeln  Werde mich bemühen das vielleicht noch dieses Jahr zu schaffen ! 
Bilder hat ein Kumpel von mir gemacht .. werde sie erst später bekommen !


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

erstaml petri an alle fänger

so bin auch wieder zurück von meinem tripp.

gefischt wurde von samstag abend 22 unhr bis hezte morgen.





den hier biss beim einhollen der montage 






















die erfolgs köder dieses wochenende, proline scopex -birdfood black corander.

auf penny baits lief kein fisch neben den murmeln.












3m hohes schilff,da mussten die extra langen beine drann.



nächtes we gehts auf ein hege fischen mit feeder,kopfrute. endlich mal ein bissl entspannung


----------



## barschkönig (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich war auch draußen, insgesamt 12 Fische zu 2. wobei außer 3 alles Satzer waren und die 3 waren auch nur um die 10 pf schwer|supergri


----------



## me_fo (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin Moin, 

konnte gestern Morgen noch einen Schppi von 6,3 Kg fangen. Nicht viel nach 2 Nächten am Wasser!  Aber ich war froh, dass überhaupt was gebissen hatte und dann noch auf meine selfmade Fischboilies!

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Canna (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

War 1 Nacht raus das ergebnis kamm schnell  23 und 38 pfd :k


----------



## karpfen_ (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

war 14./15. für eine Nacht draußen.
Um ca. 16.00 der erste Biss.
Ein Schuppenkarpfen mit 55cm und 7 Pfund.

Anhang anzeigen 164450

Bis 18:00 hat mein Kumpel noch 3 Karpfen bis ca. 50cm gefangen.
Dann so ca.18.30 Voll-Run.
Anschlag!Hängt!Doch schon nach wenigen Sekunden im Geäst verloren.DAs gleiche passierte meinem Bruder.
Nachts um halb eins.Ein Spiegler mit 43cm.
Kurz vorm Einschlafen,der nächste Vollrun.
Raus kam ein schöner Schuppi mit 67cm und 10 Pfund.
Anhang anzeigen 164452

Anhang anzeigen 164453

Anhang anzeigen 164454

Insgesamt haben wir 7 Karpfen gefangen,2 im Geäst verloren,2 Schleien und 2 Giebel gefangen.
Karpfen alle auf Hatmais am Haar und die Schleien und Giebel auf normalen Mais direkt auf dem Haken.|bla:

Mit euren Karpfen kann ich wohl kaum mithalten :-D


----------



## angelverrückter96 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri an alle Fänger |wavey:

ich war von Montag auf Dienstag und von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag draußen.
Montag lief gar nichts, Dienstags konnten wir 4  Karpfen fangen. Einen 14 Pfünder (ich), einen 18 Pfünder, einen 22 Pfünder und einen 26 Pfünder.
Die Fische fingen wir auf Red Spice und Scoberry Boilies.

Mittwoch tat sich ebenfalls nichts ausser Massen von Rotaugen die ein Kumpel mit der Pickerrute fing. Nachts um 2 fing ich noch einen Satzer mit ca 3 kg. Um 5 lief die gleiche Rute wieder ab und ich fing einen dicken Spiegler mit 26 Pfund 

Am Montag gehts für eine Woche an den Bodensee, da werden aber nur die Barsche geärgert


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

war am mittwoch angeln-eigentlich auf barsch aber nach nem harten drill auf ner sehr leichten rute kam dann um ca. 10:30 ein schöner 84cm wildkarpfen zum vorschein.
gefangen hab ich ihn auf made- eigentlich komisch oder?
petri 
braisedbeef


----------



## Anaconda1983 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo,

war letzte woche draußen von fr. bis mo. habe  ein zander und hecht zu verzeichnen... 2 bis 3 schuppis waren so zwischen 3 bis 5kg, und am letzten gings dann richtig ab... sonntag auf montag, habe mein spot mit partikel und tigernüssen hauptsächlich angefüttert, um 20 uhr piep...warte ab der swinger sinkt (fallbiss) warte nochmals ab bis er hoch geht, dann anschlag... yeeees, er sitzt.... aber was?! wieder ein 3kg schuppi??!!#c
dann bremse leicht zu gemacht und merke richtig, es kann kein 3kg fisch sein... gleich ins boot rein und 25 min bis 30min gedrillt und zum schluss landet im kescher ein Graser mit 110cm und 16,8kg.... auf pop up tigernuss.

nächste woche starte ich die  nächste season von mittw. abend bis sonntag, mal sehen was da so geht... wünsche euch noch viel glück am wasser,

dann lade ich mal den schönen graser hier hoch!


----------



## me_fo (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Bin gerade zurück von meiner 24 Stunden Sitzung und es war super!

Konnte 6 Fische landen, 4 Schuppies und 2 Spiegler. Und ich hatte noch einige Aussteiger. Gewichte in Kg: 5,60; 9,80; 6,33; 8,30; 7,90; 9,00.

Grüße


----------



## andy88fd (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Juhu endlich nach einigen Jahren Angelpause, hab ich endlich wieder einen Karpfengefangen. Leider der einzigste was über dem Mindestmaß lag...
aber dennoch ein schöner Fische, auch wenn es nicht der größte ist....

*Wann:*18.06.11
*Wo:* Haunestausee-Marbach
*Wer:* Ich (Andreas K.)
*Mondphase:*/
*Windrichtung:*Süden
*Wassertemperatur:* schätze ca. 15°C
*Womit:* Tauwurm
* Größe:* 73cm
*Gewicht: 5,5kg

mfg....andy88fd
*


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

von mittwoch bis heute draußen gewesen :-D

*Wann:* 23.6.2011 ca. 3:00 Uhr
*Wer:* Ich 
*Mondphase: */
*Windrichtung:* Süd/West
*Wassertemperatur:* ca. 15°C
*Womit:* Mainline Erdbeer Pop Up Boilie 14mm
*Gewicht:* 2,5 kg


*Wann:* 24.6.2011 ca. 18:00 Uhr
*Wer:* Ich 
*Mondphase:* /
*Windrichtung:* Westen
*Wassertemperatur:* ca. 15°C
*Womit:* Scoberry Boilie Natur Pur 18mm von Successful Baits
*Gewicht:* 7,5 kg

ich habe pro Rute ein PVA Sack mit 2 geviertelten Scoberry Boilies gefischt. gefütter habe ich einen mix aus Grundfutter, Hanf, Mais und Pellets ( Pro Rute 2 Hände ) .


----------



## DashTwo (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

nach einigen tagen wo gar nix ging, endlich mal wieder ein klitze kleines erfolgserlebnis 

Edit: 
Graskarpfen: Gefangen auf Red Robin Pellets 15mm mit bisschen pop up (gelber schaumstoff) + KETCHUP!!! 

Schleie: Gefangen auf Made beim Stippen von Köderfischen


----------



## majorfrankburns (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Gestern war ich wieder auf Karpfen und hatte diesen schönen kerl gefangen

MFG Sven


----------



## me_fo (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Schöner Graser, das ist schon ne heiße Nummer an der Angel! Petri!!

Ich war eigentlich der Meinung, das ich gestern schon meinen Fang reingestellt hatte. Nun ist er aber wech!?

Also, von Sa. auf So. um 7.00 Uhr 1 Schuppi 5,6 Kg und um 11.30 Uhr 1 Spiegler 6,5 Kg. In der Nacht war nichts los.

Grüße


----------



## pfefferladen (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Nachdem jetzt schon einige Ansitze mit vorherigem Füttern ohne Erfolg waren habe ich mich entschieden das ganze mal anderst zu probieren.

Bei der Hitze bin ich heute Nacht um 3 aus dem Bett gefallen.Ideal zum Angeln gehen vor dem Frühstück.
Bewaffnet mit einer Rute "feinstem Gerät" ab zum See.

Zwei Ladungen Mais mit der Schleuder rein.5 Meter vom Ufer weg. 2 Maiskörner mit 2 Maden 0,22er Schnur mit 4gr Pose und warten.

Nach 2 Stunden kein Mucker.So kurz nach 6 Uhr dann der erste Biss.
80cm 10kg.

Nach weiteren 20min der nächste mit 75cm und 8,5kg.

Ein wahrhaft super Start in den Tag. :vik:


----------



## dattelncarphunter (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

bin gerade wiedergekommen von meiner traum session......... 24 kg spiegler habe ich bei knackigen 32 grad gefangen

wie versprochen kommt mein bericht schätzungsweise nächste woche mit fotos ect. online.


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ich war heute den ganzen tag am kanal auf karpfen 
und habe auch gefeangen 

der erste karpfen 3,5kg auf Mais + Maden
der zweite karpfen 2kg auf Maden
der dritte karpfen 7,5kg auf Erdbeer Pop Up Boilie 14mm

ich habe mit futterspiralen gefischt.
mein futter besteht aus Grundfutter, Hanf, eine halbe Dose Mais, Maden und 8mm Pellets


----------



## möba (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Wie warn heute Nacht auch mal wieder draußen. Ergebnis zwei schöne Spiegler von 18 bzw 21 Pfund.

Gruß möba


----------



## me_fo (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri!
Konnte von gestern auf heute 1 schönen Spiegler von 13,45 Kg fangen! 

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## karpfen_ (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Beu uns war heut am See Königsfischen.
Mein Kumpe(15)wurde Jugendfischerkönig mit nem graser von 26.740 kg#q

Bilder folgen noch


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So bin auch wieder vom Wasser zurück,konnte 6 Fische fangen,leider 4 verloren.


Der Spod für die nächsten 3 Tage,der See ist zu 95% voller Kraut






Der größte Fisch  an diesem We




Nach einer Stunde mit dem Krautrechen




Der Uferbereich




Gefischt wurde 5m vor dem Ufer




Fals Fische fest hingen half das Boot,was nicht wirklich viel half








Jetzt gibts erstmal 2 woche Karpfen pause :-(,wünsch euch allen nur die diggen


----------



## CarpDream (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallöchen, 

Ich und mein Bruder waren in letzer Zeit beim fischen und fingen recht passabel. 
Er ging nur auf Karpfen. Ich dagegen war beim Raubfischangeln unterwegs und bereure dass ich nicht auf Karpfen geangelt habe. 

Hier ein paar Bilder der gefangenen Karpfen. 

Die Karpfen waren zwischen 25pf und 38pf. 
Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen. 

Petri Bruderherz! 




























Sorry wegs dem falschem Datum. Ist natürlich falsch.


----------



## goldi93 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich war mit einem Kumpel am Donnerstag am Dortmund-Ems-Kanal!
Wir waren auf Zander aus mit gummifisch, relativ kleinen ruten und dünnen schnüren!
Nach ca. 1 std. aktiven Spinnen und jiggen bekam mein Kumpel einen "Biss".
Das ganze Problem war es war schon 10 nach 9 und es wurde langsam aber sicher immer dunkler und der Fisch hatte wie kein Bock zu uns in den Kescher zu kommen!
Naja durchhaltevermögen braucht man dann doch ab und zu
nacch ca. 1,5 std. war er dann ddraußen! War ein 19 pfd. Karpfen auf einen Rosanen Gummifisch! Der Karfpen war natürlich nur gehakt!  
Aber doch schon lustig den Fisch direkt an der spundwand zu haken
naja weerde demnächst noch Bild reinstellen!
Lg goldi93


----------



## heidsch (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo Leute,

Dauerregen, endlose "Tackleschlepperei" und dann auch noch Gewitter.
48h pures Wetter ... aber es hat sich gelohnt:





Zeiler 22pf


MfG heidsch


----------



## leansoro (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo,

war über Nacht an meinem Vereinsgewässer und habe meinen bisher größten Karpfen gefangen, einziger Biss an diesem Wochenende und dann so ein schöner Fisch.

*Wann:03.04.11 05:30*
*Wo:* *Wien Alte Donau*
*Mondphase: keine Ahnung*
*Windrichtung: wechselhaft*
*Wassertemperatur: warm*
*Womit: selfmade Boilie*
*Größe: 89*
*Gewicht: 29 kg*


----------



## karpfen_ (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



karpfen_ schrieb:


> Beu uns war heut am See Königsfischen.
> Mein Kumpe(15)wurde Jugendfischerkönig mit nem graser von 26.740 kg#q
> 
> Bilder folgen noch



Hier der Graser
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 165957


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@ heidsch

Bei uns war das Wetter auch nicht anders hier in der Lausitz 
Wir hatten 3 Tage Regen.
Mein Vereinsgewässer hat sehr viele kleine Karpfen, dennoch sind große drin.
Leider gingen öfters nur kleine ( 6 - 9 pf )
Ergebnis waren 2 x 14 pfund
1 x 19 pfund
Für dieses Gewässer schon recht gut 
Bilder folgen.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo,
konnte gestern 2 Graser fangen. 
Beide auf Schneemann 20mm Vanille/Banane + Birdfood-Pupup


----------



## DashTwo (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

War gestern abend spontan an unserem Vereinsgewässer ohne auch nur ein Krümel angefüttert zu haben. Ist zwar nicht der größte aber hat gekämpft wie einer. Und für 4 Stunden Ansitz ists gar nicht mal so übel. :m

Gefangen auf Tutti-Frutti mit Auftriebsmaiskorn

[URL=http://www.directupload.net]
	

[/URL]


----------



## makki (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
ich konnte heute morgen an einem mir neuen teich ohne vorfüttern einen beifang verzeichnen.
immerhin: meine erste schleie mit knapp 4,5 pfund.
hat trotzdem spaß gemacht.
lg
makki:vik:


----------



## Schneidy (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Erstmal Petri all den anderen Fängern

Hatte letzte Woche Urlaub und hab mir bei mir im Kanal mal nen Platz hergerichtet
War ehrlich gesagt das erste mal auf so nen langen Zeitraum.Zuvor war es immer nur für 2-3 Tage (WE).
Ergebnis war das ich insgesamt 9 Fische fangen konnte und dabei drei Ü 30 Pfd..Das hat natürlich meine erwartung mehr als übertroffen.Zudem waren die ansitze nicht länger als 8 Std. da die Familie ja auch a bisserl was von einem will.
Hier die Fische

*19 Pfd.,87cm*




*30Pfd.,95cm*




*36Pfd.,95cm*




*19Pfd.,72cm*




*16Pfd.,74cm*




*21Pfd.,71cm*




*27Pfd.,80cm*



*
18Pfd.,70cm*




*37Pfd.,90cm*




PS: Der letzte Fisch ist ein alter bekannter den ich bereits am 25.September letzten Jahres gefangen hatte.Damals hatte er 16,9 Kg und heuer 18,6 Kg


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So komme gerade vom Wasser. Endlich hat es wieder geklappt und ich konnte einen schönen Spiegler von 12kg auf die matte legen. 

So Long kala

Anhang anzeigen 166489


Anhang anzeigen 166490


Anhang anzeigen 166491


Anhang anzeigen 166550


----------



## Berggeist69 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo Gemeinde, ich war mit meinem Kumpel drei Nächte am Wasser. Wir konnten einige gute Fische landen.


----------



## Berggeist69 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ja, gibt es. Nur die Bilder sind von diesem Fisch nicht so toll da ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt niemanden zum knipsen dabei hatte. Also mußte ich die erstbeste, gutaussehende Passantin|supergri ansprechen und fragen ob sie mal meinen Dicken(Fisch) fotografieren könnte!


----------



## milkyway009 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hier auch mal zwei kleinere Exemplare von mir =) Einen auf Mais mit der Pose und einen Auf Mussel Anchovy Boilie mit Mais


----------



## krause95 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Halllo 
war für ein paar tage am wasser und konnte 
einen 14pf und einen 34pf karpfen landen,

Bild vom 14pf Karpfen folgt

___________________________________

*FT Baits Revolution Carp:vik:*


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich war für 2 Tag Draußen und konnte 6 Karpfen fangen.
      4 Karpfen wogen zwischen 4 und 8 kg. 
      Der 5te. Karpfen wog 16,8 kg und der 6te. Karpfen wog 20,1 kg.
      Alle Fische haben auf ein Tuna Spice Boilie gebissen.
      Als Haken fischte ich ein 2er von Owner . 
      Als Rig fischte ich ein No Knot Rig und auf dem Hakenschenkel mit einem kleinen Silikonschlauch.
      Als Montage fischte ich eine einfache Inline Festblei Montage.


----------



## Kuschi777 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Morgen,

war letztes WE von Freitag - Sonntag unterwegs. Es lief eher schleppend an diesem Gewässer. In der letzten Nacht konnte ich doch noch einen Karpfen auf Schneemann überlisten.
Der gute brachte 36 pfd. auf die Wage.
Leider ging dabei meine Karpfenrute zu bruch.
Da ich diese beim Drill auf die Bootskante gelegt hatte, als der Karpfen direkt unters Boot zog.#q


Gruß
Flo


----------



## Berggeist69 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo Gemeinde,
 Ich war eine Nacht am See konnte von drei Läufen leider nur einen verwerten. Nach zweimaligen Schnurbruch konnte ich schließlich den 32er zum kuscheln überreden!


----------



## Schmid91 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

War heute auch einen Tag am Wasser - Leider ging mir ein großer Karpfen verloren, konnte jedoch einen 28 Pfünder mit 82 cm auf die Schuppen legen.


----------



## astra-g-16v (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Könnte gestern abend den landen.
85cm und 25 pfund schwer.


----------



## Lil Torres (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

nach über einen monat, endlich wieder ein erfolgserlebnis!! #v


----------



## CarpLikeMe (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Wollt euch auch mal einen Zeigen,
nicht der Größte aber ein sehr schöner Schuppi.
Hatte 70cm und 14Pfund. Gefangen auf Erdbeer Boilie von Klages


----------



## astra-g-16v (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hab gestern abend den schönen Schuppi fangen können auf selfmade boilies mit 86cm und 19 Pfund schwer.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich mache am Dienstag wieder ne Woche an einem sehr schweren Gewässer ! 
Wenige dafür etwas Größere bis ganz Große Karpfen 
Jetzt werde ich erstmal einen auf Futteraction machen ! :g
Mal sehen was so geht ... 

Jetzt vor ein paar Tagen konnte ich in 3 Nächten 10 pf , 8 pf , 20 pf , 4 Satzer , 1 kleinen Schuppi fangen. Das Bild vom 20er wird folgen.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hier ist der 20 Pfünder !  

Anhang anzeigen 167821


----------



## makki (4. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
wir waren auch endlich mal wieder erfolgreich.
in einer nacht hatten wir 3 läufe von denen wir einen verwandeln konnten.
der kleine makellose schuppi wog 7,5 pfund.
wir starten gleich noch eine etwas längere session.
lg
makki


----------



## Alpinestars (4. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich war auch letztens wieder am MLK, konnte einen 15, 22 und 21 Pfund Karpfen fangen die Großen lassen noch auf sich warten habe aber endlich wieder eine schöne Karpfenstelle am Kanal gefunden wo keiner sonst angelt, jedenfalls nicht auf Karpfen


----------



## carphunter xd (5. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

wir waren auch mal wieder 2 nächte draußen 5 karpfen bis 32 pfund fotos sind im album sind leider sehr schlecht geworden mgf carphunter xd


----------



## Steffen90 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ich durfte endlich auchmal wieder drillen! zwar nur ein spiegler mit ca. 12-14pfund aber immerhin. wurde ohne foto schonend im wasser abgehakt 
davor kam ne wahnsinns schleie zum vorschein... 3,5kg!!! was ein wunderschönes tier!


----------



## Snoopy (7. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hab am Freitag meinen ersten Karpfen über 10Pfund gefangen!
Und dann noch ein wunderschöner 18 pfündiger Spiegler!

Man bin ich stolz auf meinen Fang! :vik:






Natürlich durfte er wieder gassi.


----------



## tarpoon (8. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ich war von freitag zu samstag los. nachdem ich bei einem bekannten einen wirklich wunderschönen 31pf spiegler fotografieren durfte verlor ich morgens um acht einen wirklich sehr sehr guten fisch. trotz mindestens 50m mono im wasser gelang es mir nicht den fisch zu stoppen. er zog sehr langsam aber stetig fast ohne kopfnicken stur richtung holz. bevor ich im boot war stieg er aus. sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt. selbst gute 30er lassen sich nach der ersten flucht stoppen und drehen. auf jeden fall hat sich meine vermutung bestätigt, in dem see gibt es dickfisch


----------



## Schneidy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Servus und Petri allen Fängern

@allen Blankern
Kopf hoch es wird wieder.Ich habe jetzt auch 5 Ansitze ohne Fisch hinter mir aber gestern hat es wieder geklappt 

Gestern um 22:30 war gerade am zusammen packen.Da machte es Piiiiiiiieeeeep.Nach aufnahme der Rute marschierte der Kamerad erstmal 40 Meter bis auf die andere Seite vom Kanal ohne ne Pause|bigeyes 
Als er zum Stoppen kam war es nur noch nei Kurbeln Keschern und fertig|kopfkrat
15,9 Kg und 96 cm




Beim anschauen des Bildes fiel mir die Stelle mit den fehlenden Schuppen auf und erinnerte mich so nen Fisch mal gefangen zu haben
Aber schaut selber

25.06. 15,2 Kg und 95cm


----------



## Schneidy (12. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Servus zusammen 

Habe jetzt wieder ne Nacht hinter mir und neben fünf 50+ Aiteln einigen Brassen kamen noch drei kleinere Karpfen zwischen 40-55cm raus.
Zudem kam der hier noch zum Fototermin vorbei

*29 Pfd.,95 cm*


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Erstmal an alle ein Petry.

Ich bin nach 4 Wochen zum ersten mal wieder zum Karpfenangeln gegangen,bei mir war ein durch hänger die letzten wochen.

Die meiste Zeit wurde aber trozdem gefeedert,da ich Monoton Karpfenangeln noch immer keine lust habe.


Hier meine  Fänge,  einfach abwechslungsreicher 






Die Brassen wurden abgefischt mit der Feeder,da es einfach zu viele im See sind.







die erste 







Die 2te

























Gefangen auf 150m, Wassertiefe war 70cm,Köder war Wieder einmal Proline baits (Scopex-Birdfood,black-corander)


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (14. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Anhang anzeigen 168547


Anhang anzeigen 168548

	

		
			
		

		
	
So habe es auch mal wieder eine Nacht lang geschafft fischen zu gehen und es hat sich geohnt

€ hab ma noch ein bild hinzugefügt


----------



## Benny1982 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri an alle Fänger, ich war nun 11 Tage am Wasser und es gab viele schöne Fänge auch jenseits der 25 Pfund Marke und noch viele mehr darunter aber hier nur mein persönliches highlight der schwarze Spiegler mit 30 Pfund.


----------



## Alpinestars (16. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So war die letzte nacht auch mal wieder am MLK, war ne super Nacht 5 Fische konnte ich landen einer hat wieder losgelassen.
Die beiden größten hatten 33 und 36 Pfund.


----------



## barschkönig (28. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich war das Wochenende auch wieder draußen und konnte nen 10 pf Spiegler und einen 97cm großen und 22pf schweren Graser fangen|supergri


----------



## catchandrelease96 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Letztes Wochenende:
Wann: 27.08 / 22:56
Wo: Frankreich Lothringen
Wer: Ich
Mondphase: Kurz nach Vollmond
Windrichtung: Westwind
Wassertemperatur: 17 Grad
Womit: 2x Red Fish / Dynamite Baits 15mm
Größe: --
Gewicht: 19 Pfund


2. Ein SChuppi

Wann: 27.08 / 01.20
Womit: Scoberry / Succesfulbaits 20mm
Größe: --
Gewicht: 12 Pfund




Entschuldigung für den verpennten Blick aber man darf an dem See nicht hältern...


----------



## marcus7 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo,

Habe 2 Nächte an meinem Hausgewässer gemacht. Erste Nacht blieb es ruhig, doch dann sind es doch noch 7 Fische geworden.

mfg


----------



## colognecarp (12. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hier mal ein Paar von mir, hoffe das klappt so !!


----------



## Kuxi (13. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich war auch mal wieder recht erfolgreich.

Noch im Dunkeln habe ich meinen Angelplatz erreicht, welcher von meinem Angelkollegen für uns bereits angefüttert wurde. Nach höchstens zwei Minuten, noch bevor ich die zweite Rute fertig hatte ich den ersten Run welcher sich nach kurzem Drill in Form eines kleinen Spieglers zu einem Foto zu mir gesellte. 

Dann ging einige Stunden nichts mehr bis mein Pieper wieder sein so geliebtes Lied spielte.
Ein schöner Schuppi der sich stärker zeigte als er am Ende wirklich gewogen hatte aber eben echter Fighter und ein bildschöner Fisch.

Anschließend haben eine Horde Brassen unseren Futterplatz bevölkert, naja das kommt davon wenn man mit Hartmais, Erdnüssen und Kichererbsen fischt. Deshalb habe ich einfach mit einer Rute eine Stelle befischt an der ich im Morgengrauen einiges an Bewegung im Wasser beobachtet hatte. Nach etwa einer Stunde ging bei mir wieder die Post ab und kaum das ich Kontakt aufgenommen hatte, habe ich den Fisch meinem Kumpel als kleinen Pisser angekündigt.
Ohne große Gegenwehr, von ein paar Kopfstößen die mich an einen Zander erinnerten abgesehen, ließ der Fisch sich heranziehen. Mein Kollege schnappte sich den Kescher um den Kleinen zu keschern, dieser aber zeigte kaum dass er den Kescher sah, dass er kein Kleiner sondern ein recht anständiger Graser war. Von diesem Moment an, zeigte er mir recht ausdauernd was ein Graser doch für starke Fluchten in den Flossen hat. Nach einem sehr intensiven Drill, konnte ich seit wirklich langer Zeit mal wieder einen schönen Graser landen.

Ich finde nur die Augen so hässlich aber sein recht gutes Gewicht, machte ihn gleich wieder etwas schöner in meinen Augen. 

An der gleichen Stelle hatte ich kurz danach wieder einen satten Biss und einen schönen Drill, war bestimmt ein guter Fisch welchen ich nicht zu Gesicht bekam, ihm ist es gelungen sich meines Schonhakens zu entledigen.

Dann wurde es auch Zeit wieder einzupacken, war ein sehr schöner und erfolgreicher Tag.


----------



## Eruzione (14. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

servus,

@cologne carp, 
sehr schöne fische und auch in der quantität - daumen hoch :m

bei mir gabs in den letzten 4 tage "nur" 2 mit knapp 20 pfd. im oktober gehts dann nochmal 6 tage raus, vielleicht läuft es dann besser, wenn es etwas abgekühlt hat.

mfg denny


----------



## Toni1993 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Doppeldrill !!! um 7 Uhr morgens ! 


und das war um halb 4 in der nacht )


----------



## pfefferladen (15. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Beim Feedern hab ich einen neuen PB aufgestellt.

84cm 34pfd

Gefangen mit ner Greys Prodigy Barbel 0,22er mono,Methode Feeder,10cm Vorfach 0,20mm und einem 12 Haken.
Köder : Browning Hybrid Chewies Soft Pellets 8mm

Musste den Fisch leider entnehmen.


----------



## marcus7 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo,

hier mal ein ganz besonderer Fisch
im Moment ist er 5 Jahre alt mit 17pfd., bald wird aus ihm ein Zeilenmonster, wenn er so weiter wächst


----------



## pizza123 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hir auch mal ein karpfen von mir


----------



## BLADER II (20. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Konnte letztes We auch zwei Schuppis zum Termin überreden:q
zwischen 16 und 18 Pfund


----------



## yassin (21. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Bei mir gabs am Wochenende auch malwieder ne besondere, kurze session! #6
Mit zwei Fischen von 18pfund, leider hat der Kameramann leichte scheixxe gebaut sodass nur ein gescheites Fischbild zu bekommen war...aber ich schau mir den Ordner nochmal genauer an, evtl. gibts ja doch noch eins


----------



## mephy87 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Meinen größten dieses Jahr konnte ich letzte Woche auf die Matte legen


----------



## Schneidy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Erstmal Petri 
Echt geile Fische habt ihr da gefangen
I war am Wochende auch mal wieder draussen und konnte paar Karpfen überlisten.Ist zwar nicht diwe Masse aber dafür war es meiner Meinung nach zu Warm





*23 Pfd.,82cm*




*18 Pfd.,78cm*




*20 Pfd.,74cm*




*7 Pfd.,55cm*




*38 Pfd.,90cm*


----------



## Schleie! (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Und wieder einer mehr in der "Sammlung"


----------



## Neuling Angler (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Bei mir und meinem Angelkollegen waren die 4 Nächte ein echter Erfolg 
insgesamt 18 Karpfen, davon 8 Stück mit über 30 Pfund :k

Hier der Größte mit 36 Pfund:

Gruß Daniel


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

*



Wann:* Ende September
*Wo:*  Bayern/ Stausee
*Wer:* Ich
*Mondphase:* VollMond
*Womit:* Hailbut Red Shrip Pellets von CommonBaits
* Größe:* ca 80 cm
*Gewicht: 28 pfd
*


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so war anfang september drausen


Wann: 2 september 2011

Wo: Götzenbachstausee

Womit: Db banana nut crunch

Zeit: 23 uhr

Gewicht : 7,3kg


----------



## barschkönig (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Gute Fische:m

Hab hier vergessen meine letzten Fänge zu posten. War vom 3.10. - 11.10. draußen gewesen. Konnte insgesamt 15 karpfen fangen. Davon ein 18 pf Schuppi und nen sehr schönen aber kleinen halben Zeilenkarpfen.


----------



## allgäucarp (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Noch ein kleiner Bericht zu einer Woche am Hopfensee Anfang Oktober:
   Ich bin erst Montag an den See gekommen. So gegen 10.00 hab ich alles  aufgebaut und fuhr mit dem Boot zum füttern vor die Seerosen. Die waren  schon ziemlich zurück gegangen, am Grund aber noch ziemlich dicht,also  stellte ich die Ruten sehr steil auf. Schnell noch die H-Boje gesetzt  und dann anständig Futter auf den Platz, der in ca. 60 Meter Entfernug lag. Dieses bestand hauptsächlich  aus Partikel und nur wenig Boilie und Peletts.
  Am ersten Tag rührt sich noch nichts, also ging ich in die Hütte um mein  Glück auf Hecht zu versuchen. Der erste Wurf mit dem Gummifisch brachte  schon den ersten Biss, ein kleiner Hecht, der sich aber sofort wieder  losschüttelte. Zweiter Wurf in Richtung Seerosenkante, der Gummifisch  klatscht auf´s Wasser und prompt ein Schlag in der Rute, diesmal hakte  der Fisch richtig. Nach kurzem Drill konnte ich einen Esox von 77 cm und  5 Pfund landen. Danach ging nichts mehr auf Hecht.
  Nachts um halb Zwei hatte ich den ersten Run, raus aus der Hütte, ran an  die Rute, kurzer Drill und die Schnur hing auf einmal schlaff durch.  Schnurbruch! Keine Ahnung wiso aber die Schnur riss irgendwo weit weg  vom Vorfach.
  Egal, neu montieren und wieder raus damit. Um drei dann erneut ein Run,  wieder raus und drillen. Diesmal hat alles gekappt und ich konnte einen  Schuppi von 15 Pfund landen. Ich fing um zehn vor Vier noch einen  Schuppi. Ich kontrollierte auch noch die andere Rute, und siehe da, es  hing noch ein kleiner Schuppi dran, er war vielleicht 6 Pfund schwer und  hat nicht mal den Freilauf abgezogen.

  Den Ganzen Vormittag ging nichts, obwohl Fische am Futterplatz sprangen.  Ich fischte bis dahin mit Tigernüssen und Pellet auf Grund. Also  Strategieänderung, nocheinmal nachfüttern aber diesmal nur Zwei sehr  kleine Spot´s mit je 3kg Partikeln. Die Sinker tauschte ich an einer  Rute gegen einen Schneemann an der anderen lies ich die Tigernüsse  auftreiben.
  Montage wieder an den Futterplatz geworfen und siehe da nach zehn  Minuten ein Fallbiss. Ich nahm die Rute auf, nichts. Rute erneut raus  und nach ein paar Minuten schon der nächste Biss. Wieder fing es mit  einem Fallbiss los aber jetzt wartete ich noch und nur einige Sekunden  später ging die Post ab.
  Ich merkte sofort einen starken Wiederstand aber wenig Gegenwehr,  Graser. nach ein paar Minuten pumpen kam er schon in die Nähe vom  Kescher, jetzt kam die Erste richtige Flucht. Ein paar Minuten später  lag er dann aber sicher auf der Matte. Schnell gewogen und vermossen:  104cm und 30 Pfund, Jahresbestmarke. Kurz noch ein paar Fotos und zurück  ins Wasser. Gerade als ich die Rute herrichten wollte hatte ich auf der  andern Rute einen Biss. Vollrun! Gerte aufnehmen Freilauf raus und mit  drillen beginnen. Der Fisch ar aber damit nicht einverstanden und  flüchtete erst mal in die Boje, die er trotz 300g Grippa am Boden erst  mal 10 Meter mitnahm. Er dreht zum Glück wieder ab und war aus der Boje  frei, jetzt preschte er in Richtung Hütte. Mit aller Kraft schaffte ich  es gerade noch ihn vor den Pfosten zu halten. Der Fisch lies sich nun  leiter durch die Seerosen ziehen. Als ich ihn da durch hatte, sah ich es  war wieder ein Graser, noch größer als der erste! Er war schon am  Kescherrand aber drehte wieder ab und zug ganz gemächlich in Richtung  Hütte. Wieder Hand auf die Spule und dem Fisch sagen wo´s lang geht.
  Der Graser zickte noch ein paar mal vor dem Kescher, aber nach einer  Viertelstunde knallhartem Drill hatte ich ihn endlich im Kescher, dachte  ich. Mit dem Kopf am Kescherkreuz hob ich den Kescher an und stellte  fest, der Fisch hängt hinten noch mit dem Schwanz raus, Wahnsinn. Ich  fasste nach und hatte ihn endgültig im Netz.
  Als ich den Kescher hochheben will, dachte ich erst der hängt an einem  Ast fest. Tat er aber nicht der Fisch war schwerer als der Erste.
  Schnell auf die Matte, auch da stand er über. Das messen erg cm und  ein Gewicht von genau 40 Pfund. Neuer persönlicher Rekord.
  In 20 Minuten Zwei solche Graser, Anglerherz was willst du mehr!
  Bis Abends um zehn ging aber nichts mehr, dann bis noch ein "kleiner"  Graser mit 15 Pfund und kurz später ein Schuppi. Die Nacht brachte nur  einen Karpfen und um 8.15 noch einen beide um die elf Pfund.
  Tagsüber hatte ich einige Termine, also musste ich bis abends eine Pause  machen. Erst gegen 17.00 Uhr kam ich wieder an den See zurück. Gleich  wieder füttern und Ruten raus. Kurz vor 19.00 wieder ein Doppelschlag,  wieder ein Graser und endlich mal einen Spiegelkarpfen, 15 un 13 Pfund,  danah wieder Ruhe.
  In der Nacht bissen Zwei kleine Schuppis. Am Morgen lies sich noch einer  zum Landgang überreden. Bis Mittag blieb es wieder ruhig. Um halb Zwei  biss noch ein Graser, auch wieder 15 Pfund. Am Nachmittag verlor ich  noch Zwei gute Fische.
  Abends um Zehn ging dann auf einmal die Post an der Rechten Rute ab.  Vollrun! Der Bissanzeiger kurz vorm Durchbrennen der Freilauf kreischte  um Gnade. Ich nahm die Rute auf, der Freilauf sprang raus und die Bremse  kreischte einfach weiter. Hatte ich nach dem letzten Drill die Bremse  nicht wieder zu gedreht? Die wahr zu! Das intressierte den Fisch aber  überhaut nicht, der nahm munter Schnur von der Rolle. Jetzt zog er in  die Boje und nahm sie mit auf seine Reise. Ich sah nur das Knicklicht  auf der Boje über das Wasser in Richtung Ufer wandern, mal war sie über  mal unter Wasser. Den Fisch schien das Grippa nicht zu beeindrucken in  ca. 10 Sekunden zog er die Boje gut 30 Meter Richtung Ufer und das quer  durchs Kraut. Kurz darauf schlitzte der Fisch aus.
  Hätte ich Pellets am Haar gehabt, würde ich sagen es war ein Waller,  hatte aber Tigernüsse drauf. Keine Ahnung was das für ein Fisch war,  würde aber sagen der war noch ein Stück größer als der Graser.
  Ein Wetterumschwung am Abend lies nichts Gutes ahnen. In der Nacht  konnte ich noch einen schönen Schuppi von 15 Pfund fangen. Es goss wie  aus Kübeln, daher beschloß ich beide Ruten einzuholen. Am Freitag in der  früh musste ich aber schon wieder einpacken un nach Hause.

  Fazit:
  Trotz ein paar verlorener Fische und Terminen unter der Woche eine gelungene Woche.
  Knapp Vier Tage gefischt, einen neuen Rekordfisch und viele schöne, wenn  auch nicht die Größten Karpfen, das kann sich sehen lassen.
  Fünf Graser, ein Spiegler und 11 Schuppis mit insgesamt 123kg Gesamtgewicht ist doch echt super.


----------



## Brucky86 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Servus,
jetzt kann ich endlich nacht fast 2 Monaten wartezeit Bilder vom 25.08 auf 26.08 hochladen, leider ist mein Kumpel nicht in die Gänge gekommen wegen den Bildern ;-)

hab 2 schöne Schuppis und einen Spiegler mit 36 Pfund auf die Matte legen dürfen 

anbei die Bilder!

gruß 

http://img560.*ih.us/img560/3668/foto12k.jpg

http://img819.*ih.us/img819/4571/foto14n.jpg

http://img843.*ih.us/img843/1174/foto16jy.jpg

http://img14.*ih.us/img14/2121/foto17w.jpg


----------



## Brucky86 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Servus,
war letzten Samstag eine Nacht am See und hab um halb 7 Abends nen schönen Schuppi mit 32 Pfund auf Scopex + Mulberry Pop up verführen können 

anbei die Bilder 


gruß

http://img198.*ih.us/img198/463/img0580pv.jpg

http://img716.*ih.us/img716/1836/img0576wog.jpg


----------



## majorfrankburns (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Jetzt hat das wohl mit dem Bild geklappt

Sorry

MFG Sven


----------



## carpking40 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So war auch wieder am Wasser.
Da mein Mädel mit gehn wollte, blieb mir nur ein Gewässer zur Auswahl (Vereins Gewässer mit Hütte 














































Gefangen habe ich 8 Fische, der Schwerste wog 8,2kg.

Gefischt habe ich mit  Trippel s  von Proline als Sinker, und Doppel Pop up .


----------



## dark (11. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Da der Thread nicht "Rekordfänge", sondern schlicht "aktuelle Karpfenfänge" heisst, dachte ich mir, ich schreib auch mal was.

War am vergangenen Wochenende an einem kleinen Gewässer in Frankreich. 

Anhang anzeigen 173824
Anhang anzeigen 173825


Neben drei Koikarpfen (5/5/7 Pfd.) gab es auch drei Spiegelkarpfen (9/10 /15 Pfund). 

Der 15 Pfünder biss auf einen "Monstercrab"-Boilie von SB: 

Anhang anzeigen 173826


Für die meisten wird ein 15 Pfünder nichts besonderes sein, für mich ist es aber ein Riese und bedeutet, dass mein bisheriger Rekord um 4 Pfund übertroffen wurde und das an einem Gewässer, von dem ich dachte, das es keine grösseren Fische als 12 Pfund beherbergt. |supergri |supergri |supergri

Zwei der Koikarpfen konnten sich offensichtlich für einzelne 20mm Fischboilies begeistern. Die anderen Fische für 18er Waldfrucht-Boilies von SB. Gefangen wurde sowohl in Ufernähe als auch Mitten im See. (Tiefeste Stelle vermutlich 1,5m.) Angefüttert wurde jeweils mit einer Hand voll der entsprechenden Boilie Sorte. 

Übrigens bissen bis auf den kleinsten Koikarpfen alle Fische in einer Nacht. Die restliche Zeit war - bis auf einen Run auf Waldfrucht-Boilie (leider im Drill ausgestiegen) - Ruhe.

Alles in allem, ein sehr gemütliches Wochenende und ein mehr als würdiger Saisonabschluss! Und mit Temperaturen von 8-12°C war es möglich, nur unter der Plane (ohne Zelt) zu übernachten.

Anhang anzeigen 173827
Anhang anzeigen 173828


Die Wassertemperatur betrug ca. 11°C. Wettermässig war von allem ein bisschen dabei: etwas Regen, bewölkter Himmel, klarer Himmel, Nebel, Sonne... :m


----------



## CarpAtze (13. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

*Wann: 13. Mai 2011
**Wo: Falkensee
**Wer: Ich Tom Schüller
**Mondphase: Vollmond
**Windrichtung: West 
**Wassertemperatur: ca.13°
**Womit: **Boilies von BB 
** Größe:  **83cm 
**Gewicht: 10,5kg









Das lustigste an der Geschichte war das er genau in dem Moment anbiss wo mein Kumpel mal für große Jungs musste. :m
*


----------



## CarpAtze (13. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

*Wann: 13. Mai 2011
**Wo: Falkensee
**Wer: Ich Tom Schüller
**Mondphase: Vollmond
**Windrichtung: West 
**Wassertemperatur: ca.13°
**Womit: **Boilies von BB 
** Größe:  **83cm 
**Gewicht: 10,5kg








Das lustigste an der Geschichte war das er genau in dem Moment anbiss wo mein Kumpel mal für große Jungs musste. :m
*


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Nein , hatten nicht vorgefüttert ...
Hier sind die Bilder !


----------



## Brucky86 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischen 

war am Freitag auf Samstag auch am Wasser, und hab gleich zu Beginn (gerade mal 20 Minuten gefischt) nen Schönen Schuppi auf die Matte legen können!

aber leider sind die Bissanzeiger dann bis zum nächsten Tag komplett ruhig geblieben, aber besser wie garnix 

gruß


----------



## Windelwilli (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



MDieken schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wollte eigentlich ein Platten rausziehen...
> 
> ...



Ich kenne jetzt dein Gewässer nicht so, aber auf den ersten Blick, wenn du auf Platte aus warst.

- Schnur vlt. etwas zu dick 
- Blei etwas zu leicht
- Wurfweite etwas zu kurz
- Köder vlt. besser Watt- oder Seeringelwurm statt Tauwurm

Sind aber nur Vermutungen, weil doch stark Gewässer-abhängig.


----------



## MDieken (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich kenne jetzt dein Gewässer nicht so, aber auf den ersten Blick, wenn du auf Platte aus warst.
> 
> - Schnur vlt. etwas zu dick
> - Blei etwas zu leicht
> ...


 
erstmal danke für deine antwort.

- was für eine schnur würdest du mir empfehlen?
- nagut, habe gesehen wie andere mit 120 gr, 100 m geworfen haben, die hatten allerdings auch gute brandungsruten von 4,50 m , da komm ich mit meiner 1,80 m Makrelen-Rute nicht gegen an
- Darf man Wattwürmer so aus´m watt buddeln?

petri heil

Mirco


----------



## Windelwilli (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fangberichte aus der Brandung*



MDieken schrieb:


> erstmal danke für deine antwort.
> 
> - was für eine schnur würdest du mir empfehlen?
> > 30-35er Mono mit 10m 50-60er Schlagschnur vorgeschalten oder 20er Geflochten mit Schlagschnur sh.oben.
> ...




Eine 1,80er Rute ist wirklich etwas kurz. Schau mal bei deinem Takle-Dealer des Vertrauens vorbei, Der hat bestimmt was passederes für dich, auch für den kleinen Geldbeutel.

Viele Grüße, Andreas|wavey:


----------



## Brucky86 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So,
ich war am Wochenende mal wieder ne Nacht am Wasser und hab nen Schuppi mit 24 Pfund auf die Matte legen können, 
anbei paar Bilder 


http://img818.*ih.us/img818/5716/img0882w.jpg
http://img710.*ih.us/img710/999/img0897f.jpg
http://img13.*ih.us/img13/3228/img0899u.jpg

Temperatur war bei der Nacht so bei -1° und der Biss war um 22:20

gruß


----------



## Petri1 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Glückwunsch schöner Schuppie, habe da auch noch einen. Ist aber im November bei meiner letzten Sitzung gefangen worden.
War schon ganz schön kühl die Nacht, respekt an dich wenn du jetzt los gehst.#6


----------



## carpking40 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So ich bin wieder da von meiner Session, Wettertechnisch gute Vorraussetzungen für den Winter.
 Ich war guter Dinge das die Fische beißen. Am See angekommen viel mir sofort das stark getrübte Wasser auf.






Alles aufgebaut, anschließend die Ruten beködert und ausgebracht.




Eine Rute wurde an einer abfallenden Kante nahe der Insel platziert, die andere in einem Graben der sich durch den See zieht.








Der nächste Köder wurde tief in diese Bucht gelegt, die Schnur hab ich mit einem langen Bangstick umgelenkt, so konnte ich diese ansonsten nicht zu erreichende Stelle befischen.
In der ersten Nacht tat sich garnichts, bis auf ein paar Piepser vom starken Wind. In der zweiten Nacht kam der ersehnte Biss auf die Rute die in umgelenkt war. Ab ging es mit dem Boot aufs Wasser bis zu meinem Bangstick, von dem ich dann einwandfrrei drillen konnte. 
Das Ergebnis war ein 15 Pfünder der auf zwei Maiskörnern reinfiehl. 





Ein schöner Winterkarpfen =) 

Mfg. Timo


----------



## dattelncarphunter (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

neues jahr neues glück haha

war gestern mit nem kumpel raus und konnte nen richtig alten makanten spiegler mit 16,5 kg fangen.schaut selbst#6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ein verückter ist wieder daheim ,war von Dinstag bis heute am Wasser zwecks Wind u.s.w gings.
 Doch als heute im Radio, irgend was mit 110km geredet worden ist ,hab ich abgebrochen meine Gesundheit ist mir doch was wert.


----------



## catchandrelease96 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hier noch ein paar Fänge aus Sommer und Herbst

Spiegler 14 Pf, Spiegler 17 pf, Two-Tone 31 Pf


----------



## carpking40 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich konnte entlich auch mal los, hab einen karpfen von 12 pfund überreden können, sowie 2 weitere Karpfen, die aber in Hindernissen verloren gingen.
Köder waren 2 X 15mm Pinapple Boilies


----------



## JackyyyCola (11. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@Marcus7

nee die Schuppen waren sehr dunkel und er hatte auch nicht viele..

jaa mein Gewässer ist einzigartig   :m:m

war dieses Wochenende wieder am Wasser.
Habe insgesamt 8 Spiegler gefangen (7-10 Pfd) ...alle auf Mais und für die Temperatur waren sie echt fit :q


Hier ein Bild von nem 10 Pfünder








und ein wunderschöner 8 Pfünder :vik:










ab nächstem Wochenende wird mit Partikel und Boilies auf die großen Jungs gefüttert =D


petri


----------



## carpHunter.. (16. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Saisonauftakt 2012: 
10.03.2012: 22 pfund
11.03.2012: 28 pfund 
Und gestern abend gabs mal beim feedern eine schöne schleie von 42cm.

:vik:
Wünsche alle huntern eine tolle saison 2012 mit traumhaften fängen! !!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

schöne fische 

so bin wieder zurück vom pool ergebnis 0

zuviel natürliche nahrung: krebse,muscheln,der see komplet voller kraut,klares wasser, totholz.

hoffe das beim nächstem tripp, an diesem see was geht



hab bis jetzt 192 stunden geblankt,







das bild wurde ca in 10m höhe gemacht,man sieht leider nicht viel vom klaren wasser


----------



## JackyyyCola (18. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri Leute! Schöne Fische!


Dieses WE konnte ich wieder 3 schöne Spiegler fangen.
11 Pfung, 5 Pfund und ein markelloser 13 Pfünder _(siehe Bild)._
Alle bissen wieder auf Mais ;D
Sehr geile Drills an der leichten Rute.
Im Jahr 2012 hab ich somit schon 12 Rüssler überlisten können :m


------>








Petri


----------



## musti71 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

sooooooo, bis jetzt läufts ja super, bisher kein tag ohne fisch gehabt  war gestern an unserm vereinsgewässer für paar stunden, n karpfen mit 84cm/12kg, 56 und 67cm 

bilder vom waller post ich heut abend da die cam grad beim cem71 ist :vik:

gleich gehts wieder los zum fischen !

ps.: die bilder sind nicht ganz so toll geworden da wir unsere cam daheim liegen lassen haben -.-


----------



## Likenut (30. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Am 23.03 19.30Uhr im schönen Bayern.
Ich unterhielt mich grade mit nem Nachbarn, da ging der Pieper auf Dauerton. Der Spiegler war richtig fit (ca 12Grad Wassertemp.) und hatte schon fast 40m Schnurr gezogen bis der Anschlag kam. Der Kleene brachte gut 8Pfund auf die Waage und konnte meinen Casis Boilies nicht widerstehen


----------



## hunter_vie (1. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Diese Nacht um 0:30Uhr begann dann auch meine Karpfensaison.
Als wir um 18Uhr die Ruten neue ausgeworfen haben und gefüttert hatten begann eine Zeit die ich so noch nicht erlebt habe. Im unegfähren halbstunden Takt war ein piepen am Bissanzeiger zu hören. Aber immer nur einzel Ton ohne Schnurabnahme. Ich entschloss mich dazu die Rute nicht rein zuholen und am Spot zulassen. Um halb eins dann wurde aus dem "einmal Piep" ein Dauerton und ich mühte mich bei 0°C aus dem Schlafsack. Als ich an der Rute an kam war es schon wieder vorbei, aber ich entschloss mich trotzdem den anhieb zusetzen. Beim Anhieb dachte ich kurzzeitig das er ins Leere ging aber kurzdarauf merkte ich einen Schlag in der Rute. Es folgte ein kurzer aber heftiger Drill der mit einem schönen 20pfündigen Spiegler endete. anbei ein Foto, dass leider nur auf der abhakmatte gemacht wurde, weil wir uns aufgrund der Kälte dazu entschlossen haben den Fisch schnell in sein Element zu entlassen. Gefangen habe ich auf 20er Tutti Frutti Boilies von Dynamite Baits.

Anbei das Foto


----------



## Carp_Hunter14 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri an alle Fänger! 

Ich war heute auch übern Tag einfach mal am Wasser.Relativ kleiner Teich,war aber trotzdem ganz gut,dass einige Fische trotz des extremen Temperaturumschwungs gebissen haben #6

Anbei mal die Bilder


----------



## milkyway009 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

War am Wochenende das erste mal los an einem kleinen Waldsee. Nachdem ich am ersten Abend eine Brasse am Band hatte, bekam ich den Morgen darauf um 7 uhr 20 einen super Run wobei mir der Karpfen die Rute vom Pieper gerissen hatte. Zum Glück habe ich hinten Gummiauflagen die meine Rute sicherten. Der Schuppi hat anfangs gut Gas gegeben, wurde aber schnell müde und landete auf meiner Matte. 10,7 Kilo und stattliche 82 cm hatte der Kumpel auf der Uhr. Ein super Start in die Saison. Gefangen übrigens auf eine aufgepoppte Tigernuss in ca 1 m tiefen Wasser unter einem überhängenden Ast. Entferneung zur Rute ca 3 m, also alles in allem Recht dicht bei =)

:m


----------



## milkyway009 (1. April 2012)

War am Wochenende das erste mal los an einem kleinen Waldsee. Nachdem ich am ersten Abend eine Brasse am Band hatte, bekam ich den Morgen darauf um 7 uhr 20 einen super Run wobei mir der Karpfen die Rute vom Pieper gerissen hatte. Zum Glück habe ich hinten Gummiauflagen die meine Rute sicherten. Der Schuppi hat anfangs gut Gas gegeben, wurde aber schnell müde und landete auf meiner Matte. 10,7 Kilo und stattliche 82 cm hatte der Kumpel auf der Uhr. Ein super Start in die Saison. Gefangen übrigens auf eine aufgepoppte Tigernuss in ca 1 m tiefen Wasser unter einem überhängenden Ast. Entferneung zur Rute ca 3 m, also alles in allem Recht dicht bei =)

:m


----------



## Lil Torres (3. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

nabend leute,

pünktlich zum urlaubsbeginn geht's rund.

so kann's doch weitergehen, oder!? #6

digges petri an alle erfolgreichen!!


----------



## carpking40 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Bin heute von ner Tour nachhause gekommen, nach dem meine 7 nächtige Session kurzfristig abgesagt werden musste, kam ich am Dienstag doch noch ans Wasser.
Bei Temperaturen von bis zu -5°C erhoffte ich mir nicht als zu viel.
Geplant war es nach 2 Nächten den See zu wechseln.
In den ersten beiden Nächten hieß es, wie zu oft schon an diesem Gewässer: Big Bream, statt Big Dream!




Ich fing über 10 Brassen mit Längen bis zu 70cm, alle Bisse verliefen exakt gleich, bis auf einer... ich freute mich schon endlich einen Karpfen gehakt zu haben. 
Nachdem ich den Fisch fast 200 Meter durch den Teich gezogen hab, kam dann was anderes zum Vorschein.........




........ es war ein Hecht von fast 90cm. 
Er konnte meinem 15mm Strawberry and Cream Pop-Up nicht wiederstehen.

Am Donnerstag-Morgen packte ich zügig alles zusammen und fuhr zum nächsten Gewässer. Nach dem ich alles aufgebaut hatte, schaute ich auf den See in Richtung meines Pods und ,,wusste´´ heute wird was gehen!




In den nächsten beiden Nächten konnte ich 6 Karpfen und 5 Brassen landen.
 Einen Fisch konnte ich sogar schon auf 2x20mm Boilies verhaften. =)








Es sind vier verschiedene Schuppies, die anderen beiden Karpfen hatte ich direckt nach dem Fang in ihr Element zurück gegeben. =)
Allen Fängern da draußen, Petri! 
Mfg.Timo


----------



## karpfenmick (10. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo melde mich auch mal wieder nach langer Zeit mit einem tollen Fisch der am Freitagmorgen einem Schneemann mit gelben Kopf nicht wiederstehen konnte.

Gruß Micha


----------



## JackyyyCola (11. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

soo... die Boilies beginnen so langsam zu fangen.

letztes Wochenende insgesamt 5 Spiegler.


Der kleinste 7 Pfd, der größte 16 Pfd (1. Foto).
Es ist zwar noch viiel Platz nach oben, trotzdem habe ich mich über die heftigen Runs gefreut :vik:






15 Pfund







16 Pfund



und als Beifang ne schöne Brasse =D








Petri Heil Jungs!!


----------



## marcus7 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri!

Ich fange dies Jahr mehr Alande und Döbel als Karpfen...|uhoh:
Die allerdings in Größen die jedem Stipper das Herz höher schlagen lassen.


----------



## pfefferladen (14. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Morgen zusammen,

ich komme gerade von meiner ersten Nacht in 2012.
Temperaturen von 0° und die ganze Nacht kein Zupfer.
Heute morgen um 5:30Uhr dann der erste Spiegler.
Länge 70cm,Gewicht kann ich nicht sagen.
Habe meine Waage vergessen. |rolleyes

Um 7:00Uhr der nächste mit 90cm.
Respekt.....ich hatte selten so einen kampfstarken Spiegler an der Leine. :l


----------



## astra-g-16v (14. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo

hab meinen ersten Graser gefangen mit 88cm und 13pfund
und am donnerstag hatte ich dieses jahr ersten ansitz und gleich ein spiegler mit 65cm und 12pfund.
so kanns weiter gehen.

MfG


----------



## Carp_Hunter14 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Dieses Jahr hab ich meine erste längere Session hinter mich gebracht über 3 Nächte.Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich ganz zufrieden.

Hoffentlich gehts beim nächsten mal so weiter #6


----------



## JackyyyCola (16. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

vergangenen Samstag habe ich meinen 28. Karpfen für das Jahr 2012 auf die Schuppen gelegt =D

War echt ein brutaler Drill #6


Die Waage zeigte jedoch nur 9,5 kg an. Da mir das jedoch zu gering vorkam testete ich meine Waage und tatsächlich.. sie ist im Ar*** -.-

Der Karpfen hatte um die 24 Pfund!

Gebissen auf nen Schneemann (20mm Maggi-Boilie + 16mm Fluo-Popup)


----------



## Kuxi (23. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallihallo,

nachdem ich bereits ein paar kleinere Karpfen schnappen
konnte, hat endlich der erste nennenswerte Spiegler in 2012 
bei mir angeklingelt.
Und ich hatte sogar einen Kumpel mit am Start, der ein
Foto schiessen konnte. 
Bei 2°C nachts im Unterhemd, ist schon etwas kühl 

Aber jetzt sollen ja die Temperaturen ansteigen und dann
bekommen die Dicken eh wieder Hunger.


----------



## AquaArmo (23. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hier mal die Impressionen des Wochenendes...
10,15 Kilogramm Spiegler, gefangen auf gelben Pop-Up am Chod Rig.


----------



## Brucky86 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

War letzten Sonntag auf Montag auch mal wieder beim fischen und hab 4 Karpfen auf die Matte legen können! 

Gewichte waren, 16, 21, 25 und 30 Pfund!

anbei die Bilder 

gruß Brucky


----------



## Neuling Angler (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

42 Pfund!:l


----------



## makki (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hi,
hier noch ein 22 Pfünder von letzter Woche. Vollrun + hammerharter Drill, so muss das sein.
lg und Petri,
makki


----------



## karpfenmick (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hier ist auch noch einer von letzter woche


----------



## allgäucarp (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger.

Bei uns ist jetzt auch endlich Frühling und am ersten Mai ging es für Vier Tage an den Hopfensee. Gefüttert hab ich schon seit einer Woche jeden zweiten Tag in 2,2 Meter Wassertiefe vor einem Seerosengürtel.
Es ging um zehn vor halb Acht mit einem Schuppi von 5kg los, um kurz nach Neun kam der nächste Schuppi von 5,6kg auf einen kurzen Landgang vorbei. Während ein Guter Bekannter Kesselfleisch kochte fing ich den ersten Graser des Jahres, zwar nur 68 cm und 3,5 kg, aber was solls. Langsam kamen die ganzen Leute, die jedes Jahr zum 1. Mai zu Besuch kommen, vorbei und es wurde sehr gesellig. Um viertel nach Eins hatte ich den nächsten Run, wieder ein Graser. Es sollte der schwerste der Session sein, und wog 7,7 kg, was für den See nicht viel ist.
Nachmittags war erst mal Ruhe an den Ruten. Abends zwischen Acht und Neun fing ich nochmal Drei Graser.
Martin, der seine Ruten nur 20 Meter neben meinen abgelegt hat fing leider den ganzen Tag nichts.
Die Nacht verlief ruhig und erst um 5.50 ging mein Micron erneut. Raus aus den Federn und ran an die Rute. Nach kurzem Drill konnte ich einen Schuppi von 15 Pfund auf die Matte legen. Eine Stunde später, der nächste Graser.
Um dreiviertel Elf musste ich mal wo hin, als ich zurück kam stand meine Frau mit der Rute in der Hand am Wasser, und vor ihr zog ein Amur seine Bahnen. Kurz half ich ihr beim keschern und versorgte den Fisch. Er hatte 85 cm und wog 12,5 Pfund, nicht schlecht für den ertsten Fisch meiner Frau.
Jetzt wollte sie es wissen und selber fischen. Da Martin schon in der früh ging, warf ich ihr zwei Ruten auf seine Stelle.
Tagsüber war es bis auf einen Amur kurz vor Mittag recht ruhig. Erst kurz vor Neun nahm ein Schuppenkarpfen den Waldfrucht PopUp an einer Rute meiner Frau.
Am dritten Tag schwenkte das Wetter um, folglich liesen auch die Bisse nach. Ich konnte immerhin noch drei Fische landen, darunter auch der einzige Spiegler der Woche, mit 8 kg war es zudem der schwerste Fisch. Freitag in der Früh fing ich noch einen Schuppi. Da ich noch Termine hatte, packten wir bis um Acht zusammen und fuhren nach Hasue.

Mein Fazit:
Für die ersten paar Tage am Wasser ging es ganz gut, dass Martin nichts fing ist halt schade.
Die zwei Fische meiner Frau freuten mich sehr.
In 80 Stunden sind 16 Fische gefangen worden auf dem kann man doch aufbauen.

So noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Allround (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

so letztes wochenende hab ich mit meiner freundin einen karpfenansitz gestartet, und wir waren auch relativ erfolgreich #6...
neben ein parr kleineren karpfen zwischen 2 und 15 pfund sind noch 2 dicke auf der karpfencouch gelandet :q

hier mal mein karpfen, 31,5 pfund
Anhang anzeigen 182570

Anhang anzeigen 182571

Anhang anzeigen 182572

Anhang anzeigen 182573


und meine freundinhat auch ihren ersten 30 pfünder gelandet :l
bilder folgen...


----------



## Allround (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hmm weiß nich warum es die dateinamen mit gepostet hat, vielleicht seht ihr sie auch nich... aber ich kanns nich ändern!

so hier die bilder von meiner freundin und ihrem karpfen

ohhh, is der schwer :q
Anhang anzeigen 182574


aber dann hats doch geklappt

Anhang anzeigen 182575

Anhang anzeigen 182576


----------



## Paradize (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

War letztes Wochenende auch mal wieder draußen. Hatte 1 Rute mit Köderfisch , und 2 Ruten mit Boilies ausgelegt. In der ersten Nacht fing ich nen kleinen Zander. Dann passierte erstmal nichts mehr. Am Sonntag wurde ich dann von nen Fullrun um 06:00 Uhr geweckt , mein Kumpel hat das mitbekommen und kam schnell rüber. Mitten im Drill zischte dann die zweite Rute los und mein Kumpel war auch im Drill.

Brachte mir am Ende ein 9 Pfünder und einen 13 Pfüder. 

Mitten in der Fotosession pfiff dann auch die mit Köderfisch bestückte Rute ab. Leider hat sich dieser im Gebüsch festgesetzt.

War für mich ein Hammer Erlebnis


----------



## DerMayor (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Der erste dieses Jahr. Leider keine Waage mitgehabt, da es wirklich ein Feierabendansitz ohne vorfüttern nur mit PVA Bag war... gemessen wurde er 79 cm schätze 16 Pfund.|wavey: Leider auch keine vernünftige Cam dabei gehabt sodass ein Opi mein Handy fürn Foto benutzen musste :-D


----------



## Bassey (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So, komme vom Ansitz wieder. War von 13 Uhr gestern bis eben am Wasser. Konnte auf altbewährten Köder (Frolic) meinen neuen PB Karpfen fangen. Zuvor war es ein Schuppi aus dem Main mit 21 Pfund (lange her), nun ist es ein 29 Pfund Schuppi ausm See! Ich hab gedacht ich Fall um! Leider hatte der Gute mehrere Geschwüre. Ich hoffe er übersteht es, habe ihn so vorsichtig wie möglich behandelt.

Dazu gab es noch zwei Sterlet und einen Raubaal ^^


----------



## colognecarp (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

der erste 40iger für dieses jahr hat sich bei mir blicken lassen  und ich dachte es läuft am we. garnichts wegen den eisheiligen, so kanns gehen.


----------



## karpfenmick (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

85cm war meine ausbeute am WE.[/ATTACH]

Gruß Micha


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

llen erst mal petri, war bis heute morgen 10 uhr auch am wasser.

hier mal einige bilder.

die erfolgs köder











































zwar keine riesen, aber nach ca 300 stunden blank endlich fisch.


----------



## carpking40 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

konnte von samstag auf sonntag auch mal wieder los.




windig war es zumindest schon mal fast garnicht...
ergebnis für die nacht: 20,21 und 22 Pfund, 4 weiter fische gingen im kraut verloren.








...bei diesem fisch kann man die verloren gegangenen auch mal vergessen.
Gebissen haben sie alle auf einen 20mm pinapple von proline, die ich vorher 24 std ausgewaschen hab und mit einer tigernuss anschließend noch versehen hatte.


----------



## catchandrelease96 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So ich konnte auch von Samstag auf Sonntag 4 verwischen #h

Leider waren alle sehr klein, aber lieber klein als kein :vik:


----------



## colognecarp (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

19,5 kg


----------



## Shimanofreak (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge Offtopicfree*

Der Spiegler 47 Pfund der Graser 40 Pfund. Beide gefangen bei einer 4 Tages Session.


----------



## Carp_Hunter14 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

41 Pfund! YES!

Mein neuer PB,gefangen auf ner Kiesbank auf ca 80m Entfernung in 1,80 m Tiefe.

Achja,gefangen ohne tagelanges Vorfüttern,hatte keine Zeit und Lust.Gelohnt hat sichs allemal :m

Den glücklichen Fängern ein dickes Petri !


----------



## DerMayor (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Kurz vorm dicken gewitter 5 Minuten nach Auslegen der Rute...
Nicht gewogen, sofort nachm Foto wieder rein...


----------



## Carp_Hunter14 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ergebnis nach einer Nacht:
Ich und mein Bruder hatten insgesamt 3 Fische und je 2 Aussteiger.
Der erste Fisch kam um ca 1.45 Uhr danach gings mit den anderen weiter #6

Anbei mal meine 2 Spiegler!


----------



## carpking40 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

war wieder los, konnte meine bilanz der verloren fische an meinem gewässer etwas verbessern.
5 fische gefangen und 4 verloren durch das kraut., von denen 2 eigentlich nicht hätten verloren gehen müssen.





(den oberen fisch hab ich nun zum zweiten mal fangen können )
alle bisse kamen auf 15mm pinapple boilie mit 2 geschälten tigernüssen.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin 

meine session ging auch zu ende .Die erste nacht gingen wir fast leer außer ein paar brassen.
Die 2te nacht war auf jeden fall besser .
Mein Erster Graser und dann ein hammer traumfisch  
30pfund hat der bursche , gemessen haben wir ihn leider nicht aber schätze ihn auf so ca 1m . 
Gebissen hat er auf maiskette mit nen banane popi bestückt .

http://img140.*ih.us/img140/3656/20120527002541.jpg



Neuer tag , neuer see , neues glück !!!
in der nacht um 4 kam der kleine 8pfund karpfen, gebissen auf ein 20mm schneemann montage (octopus popi und  red spicy sinker ) und um 6uhr die 45er schleie , gebissen auf einen20mm matrix boilie. 

http://img844.*ih.us/img844/318/20120528110137.jpg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

so bin auch wieder zurück von meinen tripp,danke noch mal für die einladung fassl,algäucarp.













































gefischt wurden nachts 24mm boilies von nash ,
tags über  pop ups von proline, und schneeman proline poper und als sinker von b-series.


----------



## Marc 24 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich war auch mal wieder los und konnte endlich die ersten Fische in diesem Jahr landen . Es war aber auch "erst" mein zweiter Ansitz. Das Wetter hat einfach super mitgespielt, so macht es dann gleich viel mehr Spaß . Den letzten Fisch wollte ich meinem Vater überlassen, weil er zufällig beim Biss zu Besuch war und er schon immer mal einen Karpfen drillen wollte. Nachdem der Karpfen aber dann in einen Baum gerast ist, bin ich ins Wasser gesprungen, habe die Rute übernommen und den Fisch aus dem Geäst "herausmanövriert" . Also wurde nach geteilter Arbeit ein gemeinsames Foto gemacht . Von insgesamt 5 Fischen waren diese beiden die schösten:


----------



## nExX (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi, hab nun auch mal wieder zugeschlagen. 
Gefangen hab ich den guten frühs um halb 8 in der Oberpfalz an nem Baggersee. 
Musste für diesen Wunderschönen Fisch leider baden gehen, da er unter ne wurzel am ufer durchschwamm.
Gewicht ca. 15 Pfund.

Köder war ein Gorilla-bait, rising strawberry gepopt mit nem scoberry schneemann von sucesfull.

gruß


----------



## Anaconda1983 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

_[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





4 Tages Trip  mit Top Köder im Gepäck!!![/FONT]_

*[FONT=&quot]Tag 1: [/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Am Abend den 27.05.2012 um 22 Uhr abends ging es für 4 Tage zum Angeln, mit meinem Bruder Wenzel und mir auf die Reise und wir mussten 550 km Autofahrt zurücklegen bis  wir am See angelangt sind.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Unser Lager versteckte sich hinter dem Schilfgürtel, haben wir gezielt uns ausgesucht, was zum späteren Zeitpunkt dann Goldwert war.[/FONT]










  [FONT=&quot]Unser Gewässer hatte etwa 10 Ha größe und mit Karpfen, Schleie, Hecht, Zander und Stör besetzt und Natürlich Welse, hat man uns gesagt… dazu komme ich später nochmal genauer zurück ;-)[/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]Bei strahlend blauem Himmel und Temperaturen in der Früh von knapp 18 Grad wollte ich mit dem Echolot den See Erkunden und später unser Glück versuchen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Nachdem Ausloten und Anfüttern haben wir unsere Ruten ausgelegt mit dem Boot in verschiedenen tiefen um unsere Stabboje . [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Relativ rasch hat sich auch schon mein Bissanzeiger gemeldet, und der erste Spiegler mit 10,6kg konnte an Land gezogen werden. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]An dieser Rute hatte ich Strawberry+ Pop-Up (Fluo-Weiß) 18mm Dumbell und oben trüber Fruit `n – Pepper auch in 18mm und gedipt und gepowdert natürlich in Milky – Tigernut, angefütter wurde mit Active-Scopex+  boilies in 14mm die auch in Powder bearbeitet wurden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] In dieser Art ging es weiter und bis zum Abend hatte ich 6 Karpfen bis zu 11kg etwa alle mit gleichem köder gefangen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] Bei meinem Bruder war etwas weniger Bewegung und er konnte ruhiger Schlafen, was ich aber dazu sagen muss, er hat keine Selfmade boilies gefischt .  ;-)[/FONT]


















*[FONT=&quot]Tag 2:[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Am nächsten Tag wurden erneut die Angeln raus gefahren und dieses mal hatte er sich für meinen Boilie entschieden für die Tag den Active-Essential-Spice und natürlich wurden die ganze sache von mir verfeinert und in Essential-Spice-Liquid eingetunkert und in Baitpowder gewälzt und das mehrmals, und siehe hin er konnte gleich mal sein ersten fisch landen ein Schuppi mit 12,5kg dann ging es so weiter und wir kamen an diesem Tag auf 12 fische gesamt,sonst verlief die erste Nacht ziemlich ruhig, wurde zwar des öfteren von meinem Funker aufgeweckt, aber keine so richtige Abläufe gehabt.[/FONT]



















*[FONT=&quot]Tag 3:[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Am Nächsten Tag stellte ich ein bisschen um und entschied mich für Marine-Source  und das ganze programm natürlich, von baitpowder ,liquid, pop up  und  erhöhte meine Boilie größe auf 30mm und oben trüber ein pop up der gleichen Marke.  Das war der Schlüssel zum Erfolg, ab da ging es dann richtig ab, zuerst ging ein Stör drauf der nicht von schlechten Eltern war, 2 Stunden später ein Mini Waller ;-)  und ein  paar kleinere Schuppis um die 10kg, nun war ich froh das ich meinem Bruder mit den richtigen Köder helfen konnte da er einen Schuppi mit 18,6kg auf die Matte legen konnte, und wir auf eine stolze 14 Karpfen kamen.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Dank Selfmade Baits Marine –Source…[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Am Abend hat es zu regnen begonnen und erst am nächsten Morgen aufgehört, dementsprechend aufgeweicht war der Boden sonst verlief die Nacht ziemlich ruhig.[/FONT]








*[FONT=&quot]Tag 4:[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Am nächsten Tag kurz nach Mittag hat sich mein Bissanzeiger laut gemeldet. Der Biß war so heftig, das es die Rute aus der Halterung Riss und ich sie grad so abfangen konnte, ich dachte damals nur 650meter 0,35er auf meiner Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Longcast würden vollkommen reichen was soll da schon passieren! Als dann gut zwei drittel der Schnur in stetigem Zug von der Rolle liefen gab es für uns nur eine Möglichkeit:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ab ins boot zu zweit und dem Fisch hinterher, muss schon dazu sagen, mein Bruder und ich wiegen zusammen etwa 200kg, was trotzdem dem fisch nicht hinderte unser Boot durch den See im Kreis zu ziehen! Es dauerte noch 35 Minuten bis ich den Fisch überhaupt erst mal zu mir ziehen konnte, kaum war der unter dem Boot… ging nichts mehr, nach 50 Minuten hartem Kampf konnte ich das erste mal das Maul sehen und den Fisch, wir dachten uns was ist das für ein Monster… ein Waller geschätzt auf 2,15 Meter, dann nahm mein Bruder am Leadcore, zieht in hoch und in dem Moment schlägt der Waller mit dem Kopf und zack war der aus geschlitzt…;-([/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Eines muss ich noch dazu sagen, es war ein Korda Wide Gape X haken in Gr 4 und als Montage Fischte ich Bottom Bait Rig, Köder ---- Marine Source und als Schneemann angeboten, also war auf Karpfen abgesehen.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Es war der Donnerstag und so zugleich der letzte Tag,. Es sah zwar alles wettermäßig nach Sommer aus, aber der Kalte Wind und Regen haben uns nicht leicht mal wieder gemacht…. 8 Grad Außen Temperatur gemessen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] Es dauert leider noch etwas, an diesem Tag  bis der erste Karpfen den Weg ins Kescher fand aber zum Mittag ging es wieder los und wir kamen wieder auf 4 Karpfen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Und jetzt ging es  leider für uns die 4 Tage zu Ende und wir Packten unsere Sachen[/FONT]














  [FONT=&quot]Alles in einem, waren es super 4 Tage.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Fang:[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Insgesamt fingen wir um die 36 Karpfen davon waren viele zwischen 7 bis 10kg ,wobei  5 über *15 kg* hatten, und einer *18,6kg* [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] 1 mini Waller den ich landen konnte und 3 Störe mit meinem Bruder.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ich  hatten fast die Komplette Selfmade reihe dabei gehabt, von Scopex + , Marine Soure, Active-Essential-Spice gefangen haben wir mit allen super auf Marine Source ging halt der größe drauf, muss aber nichts heißen  die anderen Sorten waren auch TOP.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Fazit:[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Großkarpfen beißen oft unverhofft und gerade dann wenn man damit nicht rechnet - es entscheidet oft Glück über den Fang aber auch der Richtige Köder der euch mehr auf die Erfolgsspur bringt. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Es wird nie einen Köder geben der eine Fanggarantie euch gibt, aber es wird Köder geben die euch helfen werden eher ein Fisch zu fangen.  Und da bin ich und mein Bruder sehr gut bei Selfmade –Baits aufgehoben! [/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]Allen noch ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2012![/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]







[/FONT]*
  http://http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/402/21609687.jpg/

*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

petri jungs 

so komme grad von ner one-night-stand nacht zurück,dieses mal gings an fluss.

donnerstag abend hab ich ca 3kg pellets und 2 kg zado baits(balkan) gefüttert.

gefangen hab ich diese wunder schönen fische































nach der langen durststrecke von ca400 blänkstunden, läufts grad richtig gut


----------



## barschkönig (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich war letzte Woche auch wieder los |supergri Die Schuppis sind zwar nicht die größten aber sehen schön aus|supergri, die haben 73cm bei 15 pf. Dann war ich gestern eine Nacht draußen auf Graser und es klappte: Ein wunderschöner 92cm und 22pf schwerer Graser hat gebissen, nächste Woche gehts dann vielleicht wieder auf Graser ;D


----------



## pizza123 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hey ,
konnte nun auch wieder mal 3 karpfen überlisten ...
sie waren 42cm,41cm und der kleine ca 30 cm denn ich natürlichwieder zurückgesetzt habe!


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So konnte auch von Freitag-Sonntag ein Paar Karpfen mit meinem Vater überlisten.Nach ca 100 Blankstunden 

Unser Verein wurde zu einem Zeltlager mit 2 anderen Vereinen eingeladen.Wir waren ca 30 Leute  

Am ersten Tag bin ich mit meinem Vater erstmal um den 12Ha Baggersee rumgelaufen um uns ein ruhiges Platz zu suchen.




Wir haben uns für ein Schilfgürtel in einer Bucht entschieden.









Nach dem Aufbau sind wir erstmal essen gegangen (es gabs Pizza:g) kaum wollte ich den ersten Biss in die Pizza machen kam auch schon der erste pipser, Nagut dachte ich schau ich mal was dran ist nach 50m die ich gerannt bin kam nochmal 3 pipser. Kaum auf unserem Plazt gewessen war es ruhig doch ich sah das der Swinger unten lag(es war ein Fallbiss) und schlug an bzw nahm die Rute hoch.Nach ca 10min war der erste fisch dieses Jahres auf der Matte. Der Kollege hatte 11pfd







Um ca 19uhr kam der zweite Biss: wieder ein kleiner Schuppi  den aber mein Vater drillen dürfte und sowie sein erster karpfen dieses Jahres.





Um 20 Uhr war ein Monster dran  es war ein Giebel mit 45 cm und 1.930 gramm.




Die Nacht war ruhig und am nächsten Morgen um ca 6Uhr war wieder ein run.
Ich stand auf und mein Vater drillte seinen  14 Pfd Schuppi 








Beim Frühstücken waren wieder 2 BIsse,beide konnte ich nicht an landziehen, Einer war ein fallbiss und der andere flüchtete in einem Bieberdamm, so das ich meine Montage samt fisch abgerißen habe.


Am Vormittag konnten wir noch paar Schuppis überlisten 

und um ca 14 Uhr einen Fetten Spiegler der 8pfd schwer war und ca 40-50cm lang war 


Am Abend war es soweit, Nach einem Fullrun war wieder einer dran doch er hing wieder ,als erstes dachte ich er wäre wieder im Bieberdamm doch er hing am schilf und ich pumpte ihn durch den ganzen schilf,als ich ihn sah dachte ich es wäre ein graßer doch es war ein Wildkarpfen mit 11pfd 






Am letzten tag  konnten wir nur 2 Karpfen erwischen mit 11pfd und 4pfd.






Und ein Spiegler mit 5pfd auf 20mm pellets 




Insgesammt hatten wir 11 Fische und alle bissen auf Hartmais der mit einem kunstmais aufgepoppt war.


Gruß CarpHunter


----------



## Bodensee89 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

ich brauche einen größeren kescher  

15kg hatte der bursche, gebissen auf ein 18mm red spice fisch boilie von successful baits.


----------



## colognecarp (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

25,5 kg :g


----------



## Bodensee89 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*








heute nochmal einen mit 6kg.

zwar kein riese aber ich finde ein schöner fisch.


----------



## marv95 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@colognecarp: Was ne maschiene!!!!  

32 pfünder während ner kurzsession


----------



## Reiti no.1 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

War heute für eine Stunde am Wasser.

Hatter erst einen Fehlbiss auf Pellet weil ich ohne Selbsthakmontage gefischt habe, bei dem 2 Biss hing dann aber einer:


----------



## marv95 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge Offtopicfree*

*Wann: *gegen 10:30 uhr
*Wo: *NRW
*Gewicht: *35 pf
*Mondphase: *Vollmond
*Womit: *RSF Succesfull Baits


----------



## Captain.Chaos (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge Offtopicfree*

das man die bissanzeiger auch so montieren kann auf dem sky pod ist mir nie in den sinn gekommen. muss ich gleichmal selbst austesten :m


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge Offtopicfree*

Hi Leute,

Dann melde ich mich nach ca 2 Jahren Anglerboard Pause wieder mit einem schönen Fang zurück. 

Ort: Parco del Brenta (Italien)
Datum: 29.06.   
Uhrzeit:23Uhr
Köder: 15mm Spice Black Pepper Pop Up +12mm Pop Up Ananas Pop Up.
Gewicht:21kg


----------



## Megacarp (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge Offtopicfree*

Petri zu diesem schönen Megaschuppi Lukas!
Und Willkommen zurück!!!


----------



## Megacarp (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge Offtopicfree*

Gestern war ich am Wasser und konnte 5 Karpfen auf die Matte legen.
Hier die 3 schönsten Exemplare:

69 cm Spiegler:
http://*ih.us/a/img545/481/qxfx.jpg

7,3 kg Spiegler (80 cm):
http://*ih.us/a/img832/9026/25lm.jpg


70 cm Schuppi:
http://*ih.us/a/img29/8995/u5md.jpg


----------



## zander1203 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge Offtopicfree*

Am Dienstag ging es dann noch mal los, wollte ja unbedingt meinen 100 sten karpfen für dieses Jahr  landen ...

Kurz vor 20 Uhr landenten  meine Köder , eine mit Fischboilie und eine mit Schwimmbrot im Wasser .


Um 20:10 Uhr konnte ich dann meinen 100 sten Karpfen landen .....
einen Schuppenkarpfen von ca 6 kg auf Boilie 





​



um 20:30 Uhr konnte ich dann einen Schuppenkarpfen von ca 5 kg auf Schwimmbrot landen ...




​



Um 22:30 Uhr ging dann ein Schöner Spiegelkarpfen auf die Matte von ca 8 Kg auf Boilie 







​



Bis  morgens hatte ich noch 6-7 Karpfen dran die nach kurzem Drill (ca 5-10  sekunden ) immer ausschlitzten.Weiss aber nicht warum ..hatte nichts  verändert zu vorher ...




Naja es kann nur besser werden ...
Heute gehts wieder zum See ,mal schauen was sie heute sagen ....


----------



## weterew (7. August 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge Offtopicfree*

Gewicht:7-9 kg


----------



## derleineangler (7. August 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge Offtopicfree*

Gestern morgen an der Leine    
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wpuk4PnDkK8
Sichtfischen is einfach göttlich :k
Petri & beste Grüße,
Jörg aka Derleineangler
#h


----------



## Shortay (11. August 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge Offtopicfree*

gestern, vorerst erfolgloser tag und dann 10 min vorm zammnpackn diese 2


----------



## Xnswxssxr (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge Offtopicfree*

Juni kam der hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2ll6pzR9o4


----------



## ulfisch (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge Offtopicfree*

Auf Amazon gibt es jetzt den erotischen Karpfenkalender 2014
die Rezensionen sind herrlich Auszug:
Erotik und Angeln gehen stets Hand in Hand. Das kennt jeder, der am  Wochenende mal an einem Karpfenteich sass. Aber die 2014 Ausgabe setzt  neue Standards fuer jeden Karpfenliebhaber. Frau oder Karpfen fragt man  sich? Ach was, ich nehm sie alle beide.       :vik:


----------



## Stefff (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge Offtopicfree*

Hallo Kollegen!


War das erstemal 2014 für´n paar Stunden auf Karpfen am Wasser!
Zwar ohne Fisch aber dafür ein paar Bilder gemacht.
War herrlich!


Befische zwei Gewässer die unmittelbar beieinander liegen.
An dem, welches ich eigentlich befischen wollte konnte ich die Karpfen leider nur durch´s Eis beobachten.
Über mehrere Tage immer wieder mal ne Hand voll Futter (gekochten Hartmais und ´n paar Boilies) am Rand, auf einer auch im Sommer gut laufenden Stelle, in ca. 1-1,5m tiefe gefüttert. Futtter jedesmal weg, Karpfen da, Eis drauf.
Kann man leider nichts machen.


Bin ich eben an den anderen See gesessen.
Dort habe ich allerdings nur gestern etwas gefüttert! 


Wie dem auch sei, hauptsache am Wasser.
Vielleicht kann ich den ein oder anderen mit den Bildern etwas erfreuen!

Grüße, Stefff!
Und Petri Heil!!


----------



## Pacman1710 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge Offtopicfree*

Tolle Bilder Steff... Könnte man fast neidisch werden!!!#h


----------



## Stefff (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge Offtopicfree*



Pacman1710 schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder Steff... Könnte man fast neidisch werden!!!#h



Servus!

Naja, der Trööt steht nun schon ´n paar Wochen!
Aktuelle Karpfenfänge wirds nicht so viele geben, 
dewegen eben paar Bilder. Ohne Fisch!

Wobei ich mir gestern gute Chancen ausgerechtet habe.
Da wär die eigentich befütterte Stelle warscheinlich besser gewesen!

Karpfen sind nach wie vor aktiv. Und wie ich beobachten konnte, der Jahreszeit entsprechend, keine schlechte!!!

Grüße


----------

